#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-16
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<doctormo> Morning dpm
<dpm> hey doctormo :)
<doctormo> Up to much today?
<ara> good morning!
<kim0> morning everyone
<dpm> good morning ara
<dpm> good morning kim0
<kim0> dpm: morning man
<dpm> hey :)
<dholbach> good morning
<doctormo> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi doctormo
<dpm> heya dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<AlanBell> o/
 * nigelb waves to all!
<nigelb> My passport application was accepted today.  30 days of wait and I might finally get my passport :)
 * JFo waves to nigelb 
<nigelb> JFo: heya! No sleep huh?
<JFo> nope
<nigelb> heh :)
<JFo> trying to sleep on the flight didn't work out
 * dholbach hugs JFo
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> hola randa
<JFo> and I was awake since midnight last night
 * nigelb hugs JFo too
<nigelb> dholbach: my turn today?
 * JFo hugs dholbach 
 * JFo hugs nigelb :)
<dholbach> nigelb: probably :)
<nigelb> I'll post a "Thank you " to bug squad
 * dholbach needs to rush out to buy a laptop hard disk - I accidentally dropped the laptop yesterday
<dholbach> nigelb: that'd be nice!
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<kim0> dholbach: isn't yours a thinkpad
<kim0> I think those has fall sensors to park disk heads
<randa> hi dholbach
<nigelb> kim0: looks like it didn't get parked :p
<kim0> ew ;)
<czajkowski> Aloha, this lack of sleeping lark is gonna make me go insane one of these days
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> 4am wake up sucks donkey balls
<czajkowski> nigelb: *hugs*
<czajkowski> ah hah! I found the annoying bug that well annoys the living daylights out of me https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/439448
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 439448 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 5 other projects) "visual corruption affecting several panel applets (affects: 346) (dups: 84) (heat: 1838)" [Medium,Triaged]
<dholbach> kim0: yep, didn't get parked :)
<kim0> dholbach: ew .. total data loss ?
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> kim0: I dunno yet, I just bought a replacement disk and a 2.5′′→3.5′′ adaptor
<dholbach> (and saw half of the city in the meantime just to find a shop that has everything I wanted)
<czajkowski> dholbach: not a good start so to your monday then
<dholbach> I guess it could have been worse somehow
<dholbach> but it doesn't help with my productivity
 * popey hugs the community
 * nigelb hugs The popey
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: morning
<duanedesign> czajkowski: that gnome panel bug does sound annooying
<czajkowski> duanedesign: soo flipping annoying as I never know what it's going to draw correctly and I cant figure out why it does it sometimes and not the other
<czajkowski> which I find more annoying tbh
<duanedesign> czajkowski: yeah their doesnt seem to be any clues as to what might be the issue from reading the comments :(
<czajkowski> duanedesign: no there are comments on how to leave a comment which I find annoying to read, but meh
<czajkowski> duanedesign: what I find sometimes is when I boot up, and boot up goes a bit cranky it renders stupidly
<czajkowski> or if I put in my passowrd wrong once
<czajkowski> then it renders wrong
<czajkowski> but I cant prove that
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> Heart melting stuff http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDbAxhV2ofM&feature
<duanedesign> czajkowski: have to smile when you watch that :)
<czajkowski> you do really there is no other reaction
<czajkowski> so cute
<akgraner> kim0, hey!
<akgraner> did jono have a chance to review things?
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> nigelb, hey!
<kim0> akgraner: I guess I'll know in a couple of hours .. will let you know
<akgraner> kim0, okie dokie - just didn't want to do anything til I heard from you  - I'll show you what I am going with
<akgraner> do you have a picture?  and I thought I would ask jono if I can use the one of all you guys in prague
<akgraner> nigelb, if you can clean up the audio I'll use it  - I just haven't had time lately
<nigelb> akgraner: don't have much hope for the audio.  We'll redo :)
<akgraner> nigelb, it was taking way longer than I had hoped to get it all cleaned up :-/  or we can do another interview
<nigelb> I kept interrupting you!
<akgraner> hehe - :-)  no worries
<akgraner> I'll send you the questions ahead of time
<akgraner> and we can get that out of the way 1st and them yak about other things
<nigelb> hahaha, true
<nigelb> speaking of yakking, your server went down?
<akgraner> it's back up now
<nigelb> looks like the podcast was way more famous than you expected ;)
<akgraner> gotta love development stuff
<popey> Dear website team, please don't do this with ubuntu... http://thanks.debian.net/
<paultag> haha I saw that earlier
<paultag> popey: the BTS is like that too
<popey> yeah
<popey> insane
<paultag> it's great :(
<paultag> :) *
<akgraner> I need someone who works with Ubuntu and Debian who wants to help with the news team - the Debian New People contacted me wanting to do some cross-collaboration - if anyone thinks of someone can you let me know?  I'd like to give them another POC other than me in case I get hit by a bus
<akgraner> news not new - sigh
<JFo> heh Debian New People :)
<popey> akgraner: seen they're planning a podcast?
<popey> http://wiki.debian.org/ThisWeekInDebian
<akgraner> popey, nope haven't seen that yet  - I'll look now
<akgraner> they just wanted DPN wanted to work with UWN on some stories  - and while I understand things I don't always know what is the most relevant as I am not a developer - so I need someone to help make sure we include the right things and the things we post are a win for the Ubuntu Community and not just one sided
<akgraner> woo hoo - Alexander Reichle-Schmehl - getting involved as non-technical user
<akgraner> I had a conversation at UDS with Stefano about this exact subject
<czajkowski> looking forward to chatting to him in dublin next month
<doctormo> Woo! I've basically recovered from that DebConf man-cold! Bloody summer colds last forever.
<dholbach> hola jono
<kim0> morning jono
<jono> hey dholbach, kim0 :)
 * doctormo joins in the jono hug
 * jono hugs doctormo
<jono> anything exciting happen while I was away?
<doctormo> jono: How long have you been gone? LinuxCon was last week?
<jono> doctormo, I went offline on Tues last week
<jono> well, went off IRC
<jono> I was streaming my recording online
<doctormo> LinuxCon in Boston, showed a bunch of kernel hackers around Boston's tourist hot spots.
<dholbach> jono: how did the recording go?
<jono> dholbach, really well :)
<jono> http://www.severedfifth.com/2010/08/16/nightmares-by-design-recording-update/
<dholbach> jono: nice - what is still left to be done?
<jono> vocals and some lead bits
<jono> and then mixing
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> good luck with all that!
<jono> thanks!
<doctormo> jono: I did get the community done in a henna tattoo: http://imagebin.ca/view/LWJjUwa.html
<jono> doctormo, nice!
<doctormo> Hard to get the angle for the webcam there.
<jono> heh
<doctormo> They were doing penguins and such at LinuxCon, also a cartoonist was doing impression portraits.
<doctormo> UDS could learn a lot from the randomness of LinuxCon! ;-)
<kim0> jono: do we mumble
<jono> kim0, we do, grabbing my headset
<vish> doctormo: hrm.. "man-cold!" new strain? o.0
<JFo> doctormo, I thought we were already pretty random :)
<Pendulum> JFo: obviously next time someone needs to bring the stuff to do henna and fake tattoos :P
<JFo> Pendulum... interesting
<JFo> I'd have thought more along the permanent tattoo route :)
<JFo> wooo! check out my UDS-N ink!!
<akgraner> JFo, will you have some time this afternoon for a call?
<akgraner> like after your day ends?
<Pendulum> JFo: well, I do suppose that would be more random
<JFo> well, I am beat. but I shall see if I can make time for your highness ;-)
<akgraner> JFo, thank you - I am not wearing the crown today   - so addressing me as Amber is fine :-P
<JFo> ok :)
<akgraner> JFo, I asked Pete to pull some stats on downloads from this weekend
<akgraner> he said he would later for us
<JFo> ok cool :)
<doctormo> vish: Man cold: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXLHWmjA5IE
<jono> kim0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ
<doctormo> jono: Should all that info migrate to or be linked from the loco directory?
<czajkowski> part of the loco council spring cleaning weekend for global jam
<paultag> \o/
<paultag> heyya doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: how's things?
<vish> doctormo: poor little bunny! ;p
<AlanBell> are the ubuntu forums not letting people log on at the moment?
<nhandler> AlanBell: I've seen several people with that problem
<AlanBell> looks like nothing has been posted for 6 hours
<nhandler> AlanBell: They also are not posting my Fridge story or marking a thread as 'Read'
<AlanBell> the login process happens, but then you are not logged in
<nhandler> AlanBell: Well, I'm logged in ;)
<AlanBell> good for you!
<AlanBell> are you really logged in though?
<doctormo> paultag: Busy busy, yourself?
<paultag> doctormo: busy busy
<nhandler> AlanBell: Probably not. Most likely it would fail if I tried to log out and back in
<doctormo> paultag: coffee?
<paultag> doctormo: yeah, when?
<paultag> doctormo: how does tom. afternoon sound?
<AlanBell> nhandler: anyone good to poke about this?
<doctormo> paultag: Sounds good, 1pm-ish? PiCon next week.
<paultag> doctormo: Hurmm, can we shoot for later? I'm at work until 3, so about 4ish ?
<doctormo> paultag: About the evening is fine.
<paultag> doctormo: cool
<AlanBell> nhandler: poked spads in canonical-sysadmin, they are going to take a look
<nhandler> AlanBell: I saw :)
<AlanBell> how on earth did it take 6 hours for this to be noticed? I don't really use the forums
<nhandler> AlanBell: It was noticed. But it takes time for the extent of the problem to be visible.
<nhandler> That was fast. LWN.net already picked up the multitouch story
<paultag> :D
<JFo> they ave sticky fingers
<dholbach> dpm: nice blog post!
<dholbach> dpm: I live the options for the "are you going?" question: "yes" and "count me in"
<dholbach> :-)
<AlanBell> tempted to get one of the shiny apple touchpad things now
<czajkowski> wonder can we get the dell machine in EU the multitouch is being tested on
<doctormo> AlanBell: Better to wait for something that can be installed. iPads still aren't linux friendly yet, the example running Linux I saw ran for 8 mins from full battery down to zero.
<AlanBell> no, not an ipad
<AlanBell> http://www.apple.com/magictrackpad/
<dpm> dholbach, thanks! I'm glad you like it :)
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<nigelbabu> ugh, I got screwed
<nigelbabu> xubuntu doesn't let me in! I enter my username and password and I end up at login screen again.  Sigh.
<nigelbabu> dholbach: if you've got the time, can you take over for today's blog post? I think I'll be busy reinstalling Ubuntu :(
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I have a call coming up in a bit
<dholbach> nigelbabu: do you think we can find somebody else to blog?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I will :)
<nhandler> nigelbabu: I can do it if you want
 * dholbach had a reinstall-ubuntu experience today too
<dholbach> nhandler: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report has the report since last week
<nhandler> Thanks dholbach
 * dholbach hugs nhandler
 * nigelbabu hugs nhandler 
<dholbach> :-)
<nigelbabu> nhandler: can stagger your post?
<nigelbabu> pedro is writing a post via the Qa blog about the hug day report too :)
<nhandler> nigelbabu: Just let me know when you want me to do it.
<nigelbabu> nhandler: I wonder if we should let this week's report come up on the QA blog.
<nigelbabu> You can join us on the rotation that jcastro, dholbach, and I do every week
<nhandler> nigelbabu: Probably right about using the QA blog. Didn't they have a hug day for it ?
<nigelbabu> nhandler: yep, they did.
<nhandler> nigelbabu: Just poke me the weekend before the Monday that you want me to post it, and I would be more than glad to do so.
 * nigelbabu hugs nhandler again :)
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> jono: yep
<nhandler> Thanks nigelbabu
<jono> dholbach, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community-ubuntu-10.10.html
<jono> dholbach, lets do skye
<jono> skype
<dholbach> jono: I don't have skype installed on that machine yet
<jono> dholbach, what number can I call you on?
<AlanBell> anyone know how to escalate the issue with forums.ubuntu.com being broken, the #canonical-sysadmin people are having difficulty contacting the forums administrator
<AlanBell> actually all of http://ubuntuforums.org/ not just the redirect. You can't log on at the moment and it has been down for 8 hours
<jussi> AlanBell: you can sometimes fin forums ppls in #ubuntuforums
<AlanBell> yeah, very very quiet there
<dpm> ok, I call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<AlanBell> there have been no posts to the forum for 8 hours, I am amazed at the lack of people jumping up and down about this
<vish> AlanBell: tried pinging duanedesign ?
<jussi> AlanBell: I can log in...
<nhandler> vish: he isn't an admin. Only a mod
<nhandler> jussi: Were you already logged in?
<vish> nhandler: oh! , ok
<jussi> nhandler: no
<nhandler> jussi: Alright. I am logged in too (but I was logged in before the incident)
<AlanBell> jussi: are you really logged in?
<jussi> mind, I am a mod in one forum, so that may affect it
<AlanBell> it goes through the openid process but then leaves me logged out
<AlanBell> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331 <- not normal
<jussi> AlanBell: http://imagebin.ca/view/Azhh4C.html
<czajkowski> nigelb: you about ?
<AlanBell> jussi: ok, I don't get that
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I think he's gone to bed
<jussi> AlanBell: it didnt go in the first time, but when I didnt do the impatient click the "if you arent redirected" thing, it went in
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<czajkowski> thanks Pendulum
<AlanBell> jussi: I get "thankyou for logging in Alan Bell redirecting" then redirected me to a logged out state
<Pendulum> I get the same as AlanBell
<jussi> AlanBell: see #ubuntuforums
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you all tomorrow *hugs*
<doctormo> bye dholbach
<czajkowski> dholbach: nn
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<vish> yay! was able to post a comment, no problems there...
<vish> oh , this is why i never logout!   ;p
<czajkowski> jono: so do you want to have our call today ?
<jono> czajkowski, can we do it tomorrow, I am slammed, I just got back
<czajkowski> jono: got loco council stuff tomorrow, maybe Thursday
<jono> czajkowski, sounds cool, thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<JFo> akgraner, you around?
<jcastro> hi everyone
<jcastro> jono: greetings from san diego
<jcastro> I'll be home tonight, working tomorrow
<jcastro> jono: also, MUSTAINE is doing a book signing on thursday, how cool is that
<Technoviking> what is the canonical sysadmin room
<Pendulum> Technoviking: they're aware
<paultag_> #canonical-sysadmin
<paultag_> Oh shucks
<paultag_> +1 Pendulum
<Technoviking> of the forums
<Pendulum> AlanBell talked to them earlier about the forums
<paultag_> yeah Technoviking
<paultag_> Technoviking: it's been down almost 9 hours, I think
<nhandler> Technoviking: Yeah. And jdong was also poked. I guess ryan is the only one with shell access :(
<Technoviking> was hoping Ubuntu Geek would get the ping by now
<Technoviking> sigh... damn embrassing
<paultag_> Technoviking: not nearly as bad as using a nonfree fourms backend ;)
<paultag_> Technoviking: I'm just messing around, I know, I know
<Technoviking> paultag_: watch it, or I will move the forums DB to Oracle BWHAHAHA!!!
<paultag_> hahaha
<pleia2> well played :)
<Technoviking> pleia2: I knew the Evil Geniuses 101 class I took would come in handy
<pleia2> hehe
 * paultag_ wishes that were real
<paultag_> I'd so be an Evil Studies major
<Technoviking> it is a db sync issue in mysql, don't think reboot the server will help
<scott-work> jcastro: Dave has a book out?  hmmm, might have to check that out
<akgraner> kim0, here is the link to your interview - thanks!  http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Ubuntu-s-growing-plans-to-add-more-Cloud-contributors-to-the-Open-Source-Atmosphere
<doctormo> Hey akgraner
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-17
<nigelbabu> morning folks
<duanedesign> hello nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> duanedesign: heya!
<nigelbabu> wow http://maps.ubuntu.com/map/ looks awesome
<nigelbabu> kim0 rocks :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: ohh that is neat
<duanedesign> nigelb: will have to put my server on there
<nhandler> nigelb: When did we get that? And what is it of?
<nhandler> Ah, where Ubuntu Server is used
<nhandler> Interesting. The US appears rather empty until I zoom in a level
<duanedesign> nhandler: ahh you are right
<nigelb> czajkowski: I am now
<nigelb> nhandler: see kim0's interview
<nigelb> (that's where I found that)
<doctormo> duanedesign: What are all these things?
<nigelb> doctormo: what things?
<doctormo> nigelb: On the map
<nigelb> doctormo: those are places were ubuntu server is being used.
<nigelb> look at maps.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> Its an effort for people to say "I use ubuntu server and I'm proud of it!"
<nigelb> It geolocates you and puts a point on the map
<duanedesign> ubuntu one streams music to your phone in 10.10. Cant wait :)
 * nigelb eyes pop out.
<nigelb> WOW
<duanedesign> http://beuno.com.ar/archives/210
<doctormo> duanedesign: Sort-of.
<doctormo> nigelb: So a two people really near me are using Ubuntu server? do we know anything else about them other than their location?
<nigelb> doctormo: nope.
<nigelb> Its taken from IP adress.
<nigelb> It was never meant to collect more information.
<duanedesign> cya all in a few hours
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey, good morning nigelb :)
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> sabah ilkheer kim0
<nigelb> I managed to get into my xubuntu without reformating.  Thankfully :)
<kim0> dholbach: morning man :)
<kim0> morning all
<nigelb> kim0: salaam walekum
<kim0> woot :)
<kim0> nigelb: wa alykum al salam :D
<nigelb> kim0: maps.ubuntu.com rocks :)
<kim0> nigelb: hehe .. thanks .. yeah it's cool
<jussi> nigelb: did you see this? :D http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/social.media/08/17/india.traffic.facebook/index.html?hpt=C2#fbid=V1OwcVvdZvS&wom=false
<nigelb> jussi: I did!
<nigelb> It totaly rocked.
<dpm> good morning dholbach, kim0 and jussi!
<jussi> morning
<dholbach> buenos dias dpm
<dpm> kim0, nice interview!
<kim0> dpm: morning mr planella
<nigelb> morning jussi :)
<kim0> dpm: hehe thanks
<duanedesign> i just noticed the Harvest link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GettingStarted does not work
<dholbach> duanedesign, yes, a new version will be set up soon
<dholbach> duanedesign, disabled the link for now
<duanedesign> dholbach: ok :)
<duanedesign> dholbach: ohh, thats right. I remember now reading on the QA site about it being ported to Django
<dholbach> yep, it's looking quite nice already, but we want to get some finishing touches landed first
<dholbach> and then hope to get it deployed quickly :)
<dholbach> kim0, did your arabic font change recently? is that part of ubuntu beta now?
<kim0> dholbach: mm .. Ivanka had told me they're not putting arabic in this release .. so I didn't really use the font (worried about messing up my arabic)
<dholbach> kim0, I think it's good if they get your feedback :)
<dholbach> kim0, I tried it and for me the font is much too thin - I would need to make it much larger to decipher it
<kim0> dholbach: Yeah .. but they explicity said it wont be there
<dholbach> but it takes me ages to decipher it anyway :-P
<dholbach> kim0, oh ok
<kim0> dholbach: ok I think I'll try it
<dholbach> kim0, then it's something else that changed it
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> I wonder which font I installed then :-P
<kim0> dholbach: if they dont have arabic glyphs in that font .. I wonder how you can even read them
<dholbach> kim0, there's some kind of replacement going on
<kim0> dholbach: so what are you reading just outta curiousity :P
<dholbach> kim0, I'm just looking at it in gucharmap
<dholbach> kim0, and the standard 28 or 32 characters are looking thinner than the others for me when I choose UbuntuBeta
<dholbach> kim0, and I was looking at comments from arabic-or-persian speaking friends in facebook :)
<kim0> dholbach: I think some other font is being used .. if u can ask if they added arabic glyphs, that'd be great. I'd switch immediately
<dholbach> kim0, I'll try to find out first where those glyphs are coming from :)
<dholbach> kim0, ok, you're right, nevermind :)
<nigelb> heh
<ara> morning!
<dholbach> hola ara, randa_!
<randa_> hola ara, dholbach, dpm, nigelb good morning guys
<dpm> buenos días randa!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> how are we all today?
<ara> morning randa, dholbach, dpm, czajkowski!
<czajkowski> ara: ello
<dpm> hola ara
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: hows the new HDD
<czajkowski> dpm: thanks for the reply answers a lot of questions I had
<dpm> czajkowski, you're welcome, I hope it helped
<dholbach> czajkowski, fast :)
<dholbach> czajkowski, but I still have data in too many different places right now
<czajkowski> dpm: oh trust me next cycle I'm tackling translations!
<dpm> dholbach, I'm sure kim0 would say you should put it int the cloud! :)
<dpm> czajkowski, oh, awesome!
<czajkowski> dpm: the very fact we don't have the CoC or the LCoC translates me baffles me and I speak English, I can't imagine how frustrating it is for others
 * kim0 looks
<czajkowski> dpm: this has been a very odd cycle for me.  stress of not woking nad job hunting has leads to me being kinda distracted hope that rights itself soon!
<czajkowski> kim0: morning there how's you ?
<kim0> czajkowski: hey there .. good morning
<kim0> czajkowski: I'm going good .. thank you
<dpm> czajkowski, I started with the translation of the CoC some months ago as a side project, but had to stop due to lack of time. I hope to restart on that as soon as I can.
 * dpm hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: if you need a hand with that or pushing it let me know as I do those 2 docs are very important to be translated
<nigelb> czajkowski: were you looking for me?
<czajkowski> nigelb: yesterday @ngo meeting re action items
<nigelb> czajkowski: Ah.  I need to get to them.
<nigelb> I should probably devote 2 days, one for NGO and one for Accessibility.
<dpm> czajkowski, thanks. I need to look at it again myself. IIRC what is missing right now is an action from me to contact the docs team or someone knowledgeable on docbook to sort out a technical issue on the branch I have to internationalize the CoC: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-codeofconduct/i18n
<nigelb> 2 days of solid wiki works should get things moving in the right direction.
<dpm> dholbach, Anne showed me this yesterday: http://www.goethe.de/kue/des/pro/deutsche_stars/stars.pdf, it's quite cool - some of the highlights: beer, currywurst :)
<dpm> once the CoC i18n is sorted, internationalizing the LCoC should be really easy
<dholbach> dpm, funny they don't discuss where exactly the currywurst comes from - loads of debate around that :)
<czajkowski> dpm: ok daft question and I do apologise but what is the difference in il8n and internationalising something ?
<dpm> czajkowski, there are no daft questions :) There is no difference: i18n is just an abbreviation of internationalization, which is the process to prepare an application, a document, etc. for translation. In short, doing the technical bits to let translators do their work.
<czajkowski> ahh ok so like when you prepare say a wiki page for transation?
<dpm> czajkowski, yeah, that would also be an internationalization process
<czajkowski> ahh ok thanks
<dpm> no worries :)
<popey> Morning community!
<dholbach> hola popey
<kim0> morning popey
 * nigelb waves to popey!
<nigelb> http://schoolos.org/ WOW
<nigelb> Sometimes what I find surprises me.
<nigelb> looks like we need an Ubuntu-derivates project :p
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<nigelb> paultag: someone shared on the ubuntu-in list :)
<paultag> nigelb: that website could use some lov'n, but it looks pretty awesome
<vish> nigelb: yeah , atleast the IN Mailing list is more than support list , we get useful links mentioned like that.. ;)
<paultag> nigelb: hurmm, it's for pay. Interesting
<paultag> Ah, nvmd
<paultag> that's for a hard copy
<nigelb> paultag: Indian internet coverage isn't great
<nigelb> they just linked to some service which offers CD delivered.
<paultag> nigelb: aye
<nigelb> The amount quoted is something like $2
<paultag> nigelb: did you see their only bug?
<nigelb> no, checking now
<paultag> nigelb: "The linux file hierarchy is confusing. Please adopt the windows or mac style"
<nigelb> well, that can be closed as fixed
<paultag> nigelb: as won'tfix, or invalid
<nigelb> Linux and mac follow unix heirchy anyway
<paultag> yeah, fhs
<czajkowski> http://twitgoo.com/1iiuyw NYOMY!!!
<paultag> czajkowski: om nom nom
<Pendulum> ick. egg :(
<nigelb> czajkowski: wooo! nom nom nom!
<czajkowski> Pendulum: :o
<paultag> Pendulum: vegan?
<Pendulum> paultag: no, just egg on its own tends to make me ill :(
<paultag> Pendulum: awww. Too bad.
<paultag> both because of the egg, and vegans are awesome
<czajkowski> on toast nummy
<czajkowski> http://fosdem.org/2011/ FOSDEM dates are announced
<paultag> Y'know what cars need. I figured this out last night
<Pendulum> paultag: every time I try to go vegetarian, my health gets a lot worse (without my actual vitamin/nutrient levels getting wonky) so I stopped trying
<paultag> Pendulum: :( -- it's not hard once you know what to eat
<Pendulum> paultag: I'm assuming that there's something about meat protein that my body needs because it's weird like that.
<paultag> Pendulum: haha, well yeah :) -- Have you tried Tofu?
<Pendulum> I knew how, and I did it "right", but the reaction was bad so I gave up
<Pendulum> I love tofu
<paultag> Hum
<Pendulum> but I'm also supposed to not overload on soy because of a med I take
<paultag> ah
<paultag> soy can do wonky things in high doses
<Pendulum> nah, I just have a really funky body that does weird things and reacts weirdly to stuff.
<paultag> mm.
<Pendulum> it's probably all my wonky collagen :P
<czajkowski> WOW http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H1zjRU8hBo
<duanedesign> /13/5
<duanedesign> ugh
<nigelb> duanedesign: I thought you were rating the video czajkowski pasted
<czajkowski> heh
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> no it was my daily changing windows in irssi fail
<nigelb> the usual.
<nigelb> It happened to me once when I was listening in to a meeting
<nigelb> dmb I think
<nigelb> now, that was *really* embarassing.
<paultag> Maths!
<paultag> http://www.reddit.com/tb/d1ypt
<paultag> (0 degrees Celsius) + (0 degrees Celsius) = 273.15 degrees Celsius
<paultag> Woo google!
<paultag> Wait, google is right
<nigelb> yay, The Legend is back.
<nigelb> jcastro is back from vacation!
<paultag> party's over
<jcastro> hah
<popey> \o/
<JFo> paultag, LOL @ the gogle coment above
<paultag> JFo: haha, turns out it's "right" ( stupid query for google, the question is invalid ). I forgot my thermodynamics :)
<JFo> heh
<paultag> JFo: since 0C is not no temp, you can't do anything with it ( double the kinetic energy at 0C is not 0C )
<paultag> JFo: if it was kelven, it should work, but I don't think C will work
 * nigelb loves paultag's comment!
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> :)
<dpm> hey jcastro!
<dpm> welcome back!
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> I am only here for a week. :D
<nigelb> jcastro: another conference? o.O
<jcastro> honeymoon. :D
<dpm> definitely much better than a conference
<nigelb> jcastro: wait, what was it for the past 1 week?
<nigelb> (I thought you were on honeymoon :D)
<jcastro> I was on sort of honeymoon at a conference for jill
<jcastro> not for me though, I was just hanging out
<nigelb> jcastro: ah, next week, you *both* get time off from work :)
 * nigelb hugs jcastro :)
<jcastro> heh
<AlanBell> going on separate honeymoons is certainly a novel idea
<JFo> it saves a marriage :)
<dholbach> hola jcastro
<nigelb> JFo: hahahaha
<JFo> :-)
<jcastro> hola daniel
<nigelb> ok, more news from India and FOSS.
<nigelb> http://itschool.gov.in/achievements.php
<nigelb> I knew there were lots of linux thought.  But 16 lakh computers is not the number I had in mind
<nigelb> err... 16 lakh students.
<nigelb> (which is 1,600,000 for those not familiar with indian numbering system)
<czajkowski> lordie
<dholbach> james_w, how would I subscribe to all ubuntu merge proposals?
<dholbach> james_w, it's not ubuntu-reviews@lists.u.c
<james_w> dholbach: I'm not sure you can subscribe to /every/ ubuntu merge proposal. ubuntu-reviews@ would do it if someone at the TB would change the ubuntu-core-dev contact address.
<dholbach> james_w, right now it'S ubuntu-core-reviews@lists.ubuntu.com but that doens't exist, right?
<james_w> dholbach: sorry, I meant ~ubuntu-dev
<dholbach> james_w, what about ubuntu-core-dev?
<dholbach> james_w, is that supposed to be like that? ubuntu-core-reviews@lists.uc which does not exist?
<james_w> that's fine now, it's an alias list
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll send an email to TB
<dholbach> and cc you if you like
<nigelb> ok, going back home, catch y'all later :)
<dholbach> james_w, sent
<czajkowski> think that's the longest thread I've seen in a long long time Requestfor Candidates: Aplication review board, so far no candidates but a lot of talk on the board
<james_w> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> de nada
<jono> hi all
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jono, country/continents got merged, I'll try to get two other fixes (of my list) in before we deploy it
<jono> dholbach, rock and roll!
<JFo> s/rock/rick/
<dholbach> JFo, GO TO BED!
<dholbach> :-P
 * dholbach hugs jfo
<JFo> heh
 * JFo hugs dholbach 
<jono> dholbach, can you send me the summary of the outstanding actions like we discussed yesterday?
<dholbach> jono, yep, will do
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> thanks dholbach?
<jono> oops
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, all set
<jcastro> BLAM. One WI dead.
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jcastro, hey
<jcastro> are you kind of stuck as being the Global Jam guy?
<dholbach> jcastro, I did all of my work items and kind of pestered everybody else
 * jcastro nods
<dholbach> jcastro, there wasn't much more I could do, because I had a couple of other things on my plate too
<vish> jcastro: hey, wb :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: more teams have added their UGJ to the LD
<dholbach> czajkowski, yeah, I noticed - that's great :-D
<czajkowski> yup
<jcastro> dholbach: OMFG.
<dholbach> jcastro, hm?
<jcastro> dholbach: the debian/ dir bug for dailies is kind of fixed?!?!?!!?
<czajkowski> uptake is very slow which is frustrating
<dholbach> jcastro, kind of, not in production
<jcastro> right
<dholbach> james_w, DONE
<james_w> dholbach: score. I need to fiddle with the branches on LP now, I'll start that today.
<dholbach> ROCK
 * dholbach hugs james_w
<dholbach> jono, sent
<jono> dholbach, thanks
<Technoviking> jono: got a sec
<jono> Technoviking, on the phone atm
<jono> free n 45
<Technoviking> ping you then
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> who wants to be motivated today
<jcastro> http://brunogirin.blogspot.com/2010/08/contributing-to-shotwell.html
<jcastro> ^^^ my next blog talks about this
<czajkowski> jcastro: impressive
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/967279398/upstream-contact-bruno-girin
<jcastro> leave a thanks!
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> woo daniel!
<jcastro> I saw you sneak in a new WI for me
<AlanBell> jcastro: bruno was at our geeknic http://twitpic.com/2cwjcd (aubergine Tshirt, back to the camera)
<jcastro> luckily I love you
<jcastro> AlanBell: oh awesome
<AlanBell> the sprogs are mine
<jcastro> what are sprogs?
<AlanBell> kids
<dholbach> jcastro, that's awesome
<duanedesign> jcastro: that is a nice blog post (the shotwell one)
<dholbach> jcastro, we talked about it before! :)
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> it's a beautiful story!
<jcastro> dholbach: I will rock it
<jcastro> as soon as it works. :p
<dholbach> hahaha
<dholbach> or as seb128 would say
<dholbach> ah ah ah
<dholbach> or pedro_: jajajajaja
<jcastro> kekekekeke
<czajkowski> dholbach: you're a nutter
<dholbach> ok my friends - have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> and see you tomorrow
<paultag> dholbach: I thought jaja == fake yes
<paultag> dholbach: night! :)
<dholbach> paultag, that's only in Germany - dpm is the best person to explain the differences between the German and the Spanish/Catalan/Basque/Asturian/LatinAmerican "jaja"
<paultag> ahha
<czajkowski> paultag: no ja :)
<paultag> jaaaaaa
<dpm> :-)
<czajkowski> loco council meeting tonight lotta teams up for re approval, I do wish they'd name their application RE APPROVAL, would make it easier to keeo track of appplications
<paultag> czajkowski: well then we should make it a guideline
<paultag> czajkowski: perhaps have them add it to a category
<czajkowski> it is!
<paultag> czajkowski: then we request they change it before we review, and cite the rule
<czajkowski> well just as an example say Ireland had our Application June 2009
<paultag> czajkowski: where's the guideline?
<czajkowski> then a re applcaiton june 2011, then a june 2013 just easier to track
<czajkowski> cant find it now, but I knw i refrenced it blog post
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> going to look
<dpm> akgraner, are you around? Do you know if there is any way to publish the last translation team interview on the planet even if it has been published already? I think the PlanetUbuntu category was missing
<paultag> czajkowski: For our loco council jam --
<paultag> czajkowski: let's set up four or so pages, and write up all our guidelines and make them easy to digest
<czajkowski> paultag: into -lococouncil
<nhandler> dpm: Let me add it
<nhandler> dpm: Strange. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2102 does have the PlanetUbuntu tag on it
<dpm> nhandler, weird, perhaps I missed it on planet Ubuntu?
<nhandler> dpm: Yeah. I just went back through my Planet Ubuntu feed history and it showed up there
<dpm> ah, cool, yeah, I can see it now. Thanks nhandler and akgraner, and sorry for the noise!
<czajkowski> dpm: you're hardly noise
<dpm> hahaha
 * dpm hugs czajkowski
<akgraner> dpm no worries as soon as the forum link showed up  - I added it :-)
<dpm> oh, I see...
<akgraner> at least that works now...if the wiki will stop kicking me out life will be good
<dpm> always a step ahead :)
<akgraner> not always but I do try...
 * dpm hugs akgraner
<akgraner> thanks :-)
<akgraner> back to finally getting UWN finalized, finally catch you all in a few
<jcastro> woo, inbox 4!
<jono> Technoviking, hey free
<Technoviking> what is Canonical IS email?
<pleia2> I think the proper way is to use rt@ubuntu.com
<Technoviking> pleia2: thanks
<nhandler> Yeah, that will open an RT ticket Technoviking. But it is also helpful to stop by #canonical-sysadmin to nudge them if they don't get to it in a timely manner
<nigelb> If its re:forums, they have been nudged already I think.
<nigelb> (ryan is the only one with acess FYI)
<nigelb> 13:12 < AlanBell> 18:07 < jdong> ryan is the only one with shell access to the server
<nigelb> 13:12 < AlanBell> 18:07 < jdong> so we can just sit around and say "the forums are down, cool!"
<paultag> they're *still* down?!
<jcastro> they've been up for me all day
<nigelb> jcastro: logout and try logging in
<nhandler> I thought akgraner also said that the Fridge posts went through as well
<nhandler> nigelb: He said they were working for him ;)
<nigelb> nhandler: Oh, in that case, great.
<akgraner> nhandler, they did go through - that's how I got the links to add to the last to Fridge postings
<nhandler> :)
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> it works :)
<akgraner> woo hoo!
<nigelb> haha, robbie's mail about 10.04.01 rocks
<czajkowski> ohh stuffed
<jcastro> popey: around?
<czajkowski> 11.04 to be the Natty Narwhal! - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
<paultag> no wai!
<czajkowski> jcastro: welcome back to good to have you back
<jcastro> hah, awesome!
<jcastro> czajkowski: it's good to see you!
<paultag> Does that mean we drink Natty?
<paultag> natty light
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> "So the Narwhal, as the closest thing to a real live unicorn, is an auspicious figurehead as we lay down the fabric from which dreams will be woven."
<jcastro> UNICORNS!
<paultag> hahaha
<czajkowski> very poetic
<czajkowski> I do wonder what does he be on when it comes to naming conventions, at least there is no UK/EU add related to this naming release
<AlanBell> great blog post
<AlanBell> odd name
<jcastro> "neatly or trimly smart in dress or appearance; spruce: a natty white uniform"
<jcastro> I've never heard of the word
<akgraner> hahaha - ok this might be offensive - I'll apologize ahead of time :-)  http://weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> weebls ftw
<akgraner> I love google :-)
<AlanBell> jono: http://baconisbanging.com/2009/08/bacon-narwhal.html
<Pendulum> narwhals \o/
<Pendulum> I've been hoping for narwhals about since Maverick was announced to be Maverick Meerkat!
<jono> AlanBell, lol
<czajkowski> jono: free?
<jono> czajkowski, no right now, in an hour though?
<czajkowski> council perhaps afterwards?
<jcastro> can any of you post stuff to the ubuntu facebook group?
<nigelb> jcastro: jono.
 * nigelb remembers jcastro  asking same question a while back.
<jcastro> oh
 * nigelb remembers answering too.
 * jcastro whistles
<jono> czajkowski, sure :)
<jono> jcastro, I can
<jono> jcastro, send me what you need posting
<jcastro> jono: Just a link to the stack exchange would be appreciated for people who want answers to their questions: http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<jcastro> it seems to be picking up a bunch of steam now, woot
<jono> I already posted to that before I thnk
<jcastro> I looked, you didn't, unless I missed it
 * jcastro schemes
<jono> ok will post now
<jcastro> <3
 * nigelb whacks jcastro on the head.
<nigelb> he did post it once.
<jcastro> http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/3982047/
<jcastro> he did?
<jcastro> ok, then, nevermind
 * nigelb joined up from that link.
<jcastro> nigelb: you're like a living record keeper
<jcastro> hey does that video's audio skip for you guys?
<jono> done
<nigelb> jcastro: It was kinda deja vu.
<jono> ok, well, posted again
<jcastro> heh
<jono> dammit, you didn't look very deep jcastro for the first post
<jono> lol
<jono> :)
<jcastro> what do you mean? I went back like 4 pages
<jono> jcastro, I was joking
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> heh
<jono> :)
<jcastro> yeah, 2 more WI's will be killed tomorrow
<jono> :)
<jono> jcastro, we should catch up soon
<jcastro> we're on in an hour no?
<nigelb> see, I told yoou so.
<popey> jcastro: yo
<jono> jcastro, ahhh our mentoring call
<jono> yeah we can do that
<jcastro> popey: any idea why the 2 debconf videos aren't converting in blip? keybuk's converted just fine for some reason
<popey> i have asked them in the past and their general answer is "dunno"
 * maco looks around
<popey> so i have had to download videos and encode myself then re-upload
<nigelb> heh, nice answer.
<maco> none of you were at HOPE, huh?
<nigelb> maco: You were :p
<maco> there was "Wikileaks:  The Ballet" with a poem about unicorns set to a tune
<jcastro> popey: is there a oneliner for ogv->flv conversion you have?
<popey> :)
<popey> leave it to me, I'll do it
<jcastro> popey: <3 thanks so much
<popey> np
<maco> www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1i2-tA0dKU
<maco> ^^^ Wikileaks: The Ballet...and the last unicorn
<nigelb> maco: hahaha.  Still loading but I like what I see.
<jcastro> popey: I assume once the flv is fixed the youtube export will just work
<jcastro> jono: I can go early if you'd like
<nigelb> Just work (TM)
<popey> hope so
<jono> jcastro, I about to grab lunch and then will ping you
<jono> thanks for the offer jcastro
<vish> akgraner: nooooooo!  i cant get it out of my head!
<vish> narwhals!!!!
<vish> too catchy :p
<akgraner> vish, isn't it great!!!
<akgraner> I love the codenames :-)
<vish> hehe , i was feeling sleepy , once i heard that , feel like jumping!  its 1am here! :D
<akgraner> can I have a narwhal on my desktop now?  Please and Thank You! :-D
<nigelb> whoa
<nigelb> 1 am
<akgraner> or at least a narwhal as my messaging indicator instead of an envelope :-D
 * nigelb hadn't kept track of time!
<akgraner> I hate the wiki's today
<akgraner> it ate a whole bunch of links.... now i gotta find them again
<czajkowski> bah where did paul go
<highvoltage> paul!?
<nigelb> paultag!
<highvoltage> ah
<jono> jcastro, all set
<nigelb> czajkowski: he' here!
<jcastro> jono: one tick pls.
<jcastro> jono: all set
<jono> jcastro, one moment
<czajkowski> CAn all teams please have wiki pages like this :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2010
<czajkowski> WOW
<doctormo> jono, jcastro, paultag, pleia2: New Name! http://doctormo.org/2010/08/17/ubuntu-narwhal/
<paultag> doctormo: heh I saw that
<jcastro> doctormo: welcome to an hour ago. :D
<jcastro> nice pic though
<paultag> +1 jcastro
<paultag> OLDER THEN THE INTERNET
<czajkowski> paultag: oi get over there and into meeting
<doctormo> jcastro: Hey it takes time to draw and colour in you know!
<jcastro> <3
<akgraner> i want a narwhal...just sayin
<doctormo> akgraner: drawn or shipped to you in a crate?
<pleia2> akgraner: will you keep it in your bathtub?
<akgraner> both :-)  but Pete said "NO" to a pony so I know he'll say no to a narwhal
<paultag> czajkowski: yes ma'am :(
<doctormo> jcastro: That's inkscape vector by the way, so useful for fun material later in the next cycle.
<nigelb> pleia2: akgraner can request for donations in podcast.  We accept cash, card, and Narwahl :p
<akgraner> woo hoo *FINALLY* got UWN published... one of these days that will get easier
<doctormo> akgraner: tools
<akgraner> nigelb, hehehe
<nigelb> :D
<akgraner> doctormo, yep I need some but have no clue how to describe what I need
<doctormo> akgraner: user's dilemma, that's what project developers and designers are for no?
<akgraner> doctormo, :-) yeppers
<jcastro> does the u1 music store come up for anyone in maverick?
<jcastro> mine just sits there about 50% loaded
<Technoviking> natty?
<Technoviking> Is UDS going to be at SeaWorld in Orlando:)
<nigelb> Technoviking: Disney land.
<nigelb> :p
<AlanBell> doctormo: nice design! I like the gnome foot
<doctormo> akgraner: For you http://imagebin.ca/view/tKDM3zQ.html
<doctormo> AlanBell: I'm wondering how many people get that part of it.
<Pendulum> nigelb: disney world, disneyland is in California :P
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> +1 Pendulum
<Pendulum> my ex is a certified disney obssessive
<pleia2> yeah, disney world is where cinderella's castle is, sleeping beauty's is at disney land
<doctormo> pleia2: Which one has Mulan's modest chinese-ish house?
<pleia2> doctormo: is there one?
<doctormo> no/
<pleia2> poor mulan, no castle
<pleia2> I think only white princesses get castles :\
<Pendulum> well, only 2 princesses get castles
<doctormo> pleia2: She was offered the chance to become the emperors chief advisor of all of china and turned it down for a man/her family/unknown crazyness.
<pleia2> pocahontas doesn't, tiana doesnt (but she has a lovely restaurant!)
<Pendulum> it's not like all the white princesses have castles either
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, boo
<AlanBell> http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thedudette/nostalgia-chick/12823-mulan
<doctormo> AlanBell: Heh, you watcht hat too
<pleia2> belle and ariel have nice castles too
<AlanBell> doctormo: yeah, she is awesome
<Pendulum> pleia2: does Princess Tiana get a castle? (I haven't seen Princess and the Frog :-/ )
<pleia2> Pendulum: she gets a restaurant (which was her dream)
<pleia2> and a player husband who is magically reformed from his player lifestyle by the goodness of tiana
<Pendulum> :-/
<doctormo> AlanBell: I've been enjoying AT4W and sfdebris
<doctormo> pleia2: She changed a man!
<pleia2> doctormo: it sure is a fairy tale :)
<akgraner> doctormo, you rock!
<akgraner> :-)
<doctormo> akgraner: your welcome :-)
<nigelb> Pendulum: not very sane at 2:45
<Pendulum> nigelb: fair enough
<Pendulum> sleep :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: did pln to go to bed
<nigelb> realized i need to wash socks.
<nigelb> Pendulum: now I end up watchng debconf videos.
<nigelb> I'm awesome, aren't I?
<nigelb> :p
<czajkowski> new LoCo team just got Approved Asturian LoCo
<pleia2> :)
 * nigelb off.
<Pendulum> g'night nigelb
<AlanBell> czajkowski: where is that?
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye :)
<czajkowski> Spain
<AlanBell> great
<czajkowski> new mexico and chicago got re approved
<czajkowski> jono: am free now if you are
<jono> czajkowski, sorry, on the phone still
<jono> nearly done
<czajkowski> grin
<czajkowski> ok
<jcastro> czajkowski: I'll chat with you instead.
<jcastro> czajkowski: tomorrow is tattoo day!
<czajkowski> ohhhh
<czajkowski> I'm promising myself when I go to NZ next year to get one :D
<czajkowski> jcastro: how long will yours take?
<jcastro> probably 4 hours again, it's another half sleeve
<czajkowski> hmm the sitting still for 4 hrs may kill me
<czajkowski> the place I got to in limerick the guy smokes so he likes breaks
<jcastro> I took alot of breaks
<jcastro> at least every 20 minutes iirc
<jcastro> no color this time so I won't be crying at least
<jono> czajkowski, all set
<czajkowski> it;s the shading that kills me
<czajkowski> jono: I've no skype here today can you buzz me on mobile
<jono> czajkowski, sure, msg me your mobile
<czajkowski> got the email with subject agenda 11/8/10 call
<doctormo> OK this is the craziest thing ever: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
<pleia2> doctormo: have a moment to talk marketing materials?
<doctormo> pleia2: Absolutly!
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/17/august-17th-loco-council-meeting/ LoCo council this evening
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-18
<cjohnston> doctormo: why is it that when i try to name a local branch something, say 'map' I get an error: required local branch name?
<doctormo> cjohnston: I think it has to be more than 3 chars
<cjohnston> :-(
<doctormo> sorry cjohnston, you can post a bug if you want and it's not a hard code change, just thought names should be more descriptive.
<cjohnston> its not a huge deal..
<cjohnston> use case was I was working on some ui changes.. so I tried naming it ui.. seems fairly intuitive to me
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> but it doesnt really matter
<doctormo> cjohnston, pleia2: Thoughts on the beta http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Reasons-to-Love-Ubuntu-175769543
<cjohnston> cool
<pleia2> doctormo: looking good :D
<doctormo> pleia2: That's pretty much how I'm going to send it to you if that's ok? let me know if you have any editorial changes before I do.
<pleia2> doctormo: I don't see any errors, looks good to go :)
<pleia2> doctormo: can you upload to spreadubuntu as well?
<doctormo> pleia2: Well ok
<pleia2> \o/
<doctormo> pleia2: I can't log into spread ubuntu, unknown reason
<doctormo> Ah got it now
<doctormo> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/poster/reasons-love-ubuntu
<pleia2> yay, thanks doctormo
<akgraner> doctormo, I <3 that poster!!!!
 * akgraner <3's purple!!!!!!
<doctormo> akgraner: :-) thanks
<doctormo> paultag: Sorry we couldn't do today, org next time?
<paultag> doctormo: oh dur
<paultag> doctormo: crap I forgot
<paultag> doctormo: Oh I have someone for you -- he's into design, mind helping him?
<doctormo> paultag: np. who needs help?
<paultag> doctormo: and yes, let's plan in advance next time
<paultag> doctormo: he's not in the system yet
<paultag> doctormo: but he wants to fix up a small papercut
<doctormo> paultag: Should we org a small Ubuntu Devel Hour here in Boston?
<paultag> doctormo: aye
 * nigelb waves weakly.
<nigelb> Staying up till 3 wasn't a great idea in retrospect.
<dpm> good morning everyone
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<AlanBell> nice poster doctormo
<doctormo> thanks AlanBell
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> big file, but here is a poster I am working on (just need logos finalised) http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uuk/installfest2.pdf
<pleia2> hehe, you weren't kidding about big file :)
<AlanBell> print resolution
 * pleia2 nods
<AlanBell> I need to change some of the colours to CMYK
 * nigelb o.O at pleia2 
<nigelb> I thought you went to bed! :D
<pleia2> awww, I love it
<pleia2> nigelb: nope, still up
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 :)
<pleia2> I have company this week, so keep getting distracted
 * pleia2 hugs nigelb 
<AlanBell> 07:38 here, just had brekkie
<AlanBell> IRC in my pyjamas
<nigelb> heh
 * pleia2 irc in pajamas from the other end of the day
 * nigelb sitting at work.
<AlanBell> in pyjamas?
<nigelb> No :p
<nigelb> Formals.
<pleia2> lol
<nigelb> Playing with PHP, javascript, and google maps.  Fun.
<dpm> wow, I just go away one sec and the channel gets all busy
<dpm> hi pleia2, doctormo, morgen dholbach, good morning AlanBell!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<pleia2> hey dpm
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<dpm> \o/
<AlanBell> o/
<doctormo> hi dpm
<nigelb> bright sunny day today!
<doctormo> AlanBell: looking at your pdf
<nigelb> Finally, the rains have abated somewhat
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: morning man :) u're fast ehe
<nigelb> kim0: heh, speed is everything :p
<kim0> :D
<nigelb> (also you manage to pop in right when I'm looking at the channel)
 * kim0 waves morning to everyone
<dholbach> kim0, صباح الخير
<kim0> dholbach: :D
<kim0> dholbach: sabah el noor hehe
 * nigelb blinks
<kim0> dholbach is multilingual
<nigelb> dholbach: did you type in arabic?
<dholbach> kim0, not as much as I'd like :)
<nigelb> (it showed up as ???? ????? here)
<kim0> nigelb: yes he did
<nigelb> I wonder why my terminal isn't doing utf8
<dholbach> nigelb, I cheated - I knew what I had to type and used google translate's transcription feature :)
<nigelb> dholbach: hahaha
<kim0> life is easy these days :D
<dholbach> I never learned to use an arabic/persian keyboard or keyboard mapping
<doctormo> AlanBell: I like the photo :-) you have some alignment issues with the text and I'm not sure about "Free operating system", could that be "Free Desktop software"?
<dholbach> but I guess I could have picked each character individually from gucharmap :)
 * dholbach is lazy
<dholbach> kim0, ^ right?
<kim0> yeah guess so too
<doctormo> kim0: You know Arabic?
<nigelb> doctormo: he's from egypt :D
<kim0> hehe yes
<dpm> morning kim0
<kim0> dpm: hola david
<doctormo> kim0: Keefa Halak? (my arabic is terrible)
<nigelb> Zain! :D
 * nigelb still remembers rudimentery arabic 
<kim0> doctormo: alhamdolelah :)
<kim0> weird .. almost everyone seems to know bits n pieces
<kim0> never really expected this hehe
<doctormo> kim0: Why wouldn't people know how to say thank you and how are you in a zillion languages?
 * nigelb lived in an arab country for 6 years.
<dholbach> nigelb, where did you live?
<kim0> doctormo: yeah that would be great indeed
<kim0> uae ?
<nigelb> doctormo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salalah
<nigelb> better than UAE :p
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> Qatar ?
<nigelb> Oman
<kim0> oh .. sweet
<kim0> not really a popular destination I guess
<doctormo> Actually there was an interesting BBC show on recently called "Science and Islam" presented by Jim Al-Khalili.
<nigelb> kim0: Not many big cities.  Mostly small cities and ecotourism is very big there.
<dpm> the pictures certainly look nice!
<kim0> nigelb: but I bet it's burning there most of the time :D
<nigelb> kim0: Nope.  Milder temperatures.
<nigelb> we even have a month of rains, etc
<kim0> hmm .. sounds really good
<nigelb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khareef
<nigelb> Monsoon hits that part of the arabian gulf :)
 * dpm goes into e-mail crunching mode
 * dholbach ignores what dpm just said
<kim0> heheee
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> good morning dholbach!
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<doctormo> AlanBell: didyou go to bed?
<AlanBell> I did, yes
<AlanBell> it is morning now
<AlanBell> just seen your comment
<AlanBell> yeah, good point
<doctormo> AlanBell: Need any symbolic design assistance?
<AlanBell> think we are OK, we have a bunch of alternatives for the Ubuntu-UK logo but all pretty similar to that one
<AlanBell> we are about to run a poll and vote on them
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> doctormo: did you get the fridge logo sorted out?
<doctormo> duanedesign: No, because there is some disagreement about the literalness of a logo and the difference between a logo and a decoration.
<duanedesign> doctormo: ahh. Doesn't sound like anything i can help with :)
<doctormo> Just one of those things, sometimes one artist can't do a specific work and it requires someone else.
<czajkowski> morning
<doctormo> hey czajkowski, aloha.
<czajkowski> hows folks
 * nigelb waves to czajkowski 
<czajkowski> so if anyone knows Mr. Sandman could you please ask him to visit me  *yawns*
<doctormo> czajkowski: I hear he's off visiting his family in Aruba. the bastard. It's 4:27am here.
<czajkowski> We got a new approved loco last night http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/17/august-17th-loco-council-meeting/
<jussi> czajkowski: go to your tea shop and ask for the sleepy tea :D
<dpm> hola ara, hey duanedesign, jussi, morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: tea shop is back in dublin :(
<ara> hey dpm
<doctormo> czajkowski: They don't have any tea shops where you are?
<czajkowski> not like the fancy ones in dublin, I can go to the market on saturday though
<duanedesign> dpm: was looking for translation related docs this morning...needless to say I got sidetracked :) That bear holding the lamp in your photostream is awesome!
<dpm> duanedesign, ah, the bear :). I got a bit confused (a bear... holding a lamp...?) I had to look at it myself again: http://is.gd/en3l6
<nigelb> mwahahahaha
<nigelb> dpm: that photo rocks!
<nigelb> dholbach: that is a visual representation of the Catalan spirit I guess :p
<dpm> absolutely :)
<duanedesign> dpm: :) that is definetly a sentence I would not have guessed I would be typing today.
<nigelb> duanedesign: hahaha
<Pendulum> duanedesign: you mean you're not psychic and can't figured out what you're going to say 24 hours a head of time? :P
<AlanBell> morning Pendulum
<Pendulum> hiya AlanBell
<nigelb> Pendulum: hehe, reminds me of a dialogue from "Next"
<dholbach> loco.ubuntu.com 0.2.16 - full of awesome
<dholbach> loco.u.c has dpm and nhandler on front of it
<dpm> dholbach, hahaha, I was wondering what that meant
<dpm> The LD does look awesome indeed!
<dholbach> not my doing, but yeah :-D
<nhandler> Cool. All the Ubuntu Chicago dents are on the front :)
<czajkowski> whoooooo
<czajkowski> looks fab
<czajkowski> <3
 * nhandler still thinks redents should not show up
<dpm> dholbach, I didn't have anything to do with it, but it seems the Catalan team is featured 3 times on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Europe :)
<czajkowski> main page looks a lot better to land on
<dholbach> dpm, known bug
<dholbach> dpm, I'll give it a higher importance
<dpm> no worries from me, that means the team is even more exposed! :)
<nhandler> I also will probably file a bug requesting that when the user clicks on a continent in the map, only those locos should appear in the list
<dpm> I've just realised there is no Spanish official LoCo
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> ther is a spanishteam
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/spainteam
<dpm> yeah, I saw that one, but it's not approved, and IIRC, it's not very active
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> astrian loco got approved last night
<dholbach> czajkowski, austrian or asturian?
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsturianTeam/ApprovalApplication
<czajkowski> them
<dholbach> gotcha
<dpm> yeah, they are awesome
<highvoltage> `/o Narwhals narwhals, swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion, coz they are so awesome! o/`
<nigelb> highvoltage: vish told you so.
<nigelb> It is addictive.
<paultag> nhandler: e-jat has a shoddy connection, it looks like
<e-jat> paultag: sorry..
<paultag> e-jat: Oh I did not see you there
<paultag> e-jat: your connection is going nuts, do you see that too?"
<paultag> tr -d "\""
<e-jat> yeah .. trying to trace out quasselcore build for mac .. then they rebuild it .. doing test on the new build .. sorry to bother your guys screen :)
<paultag> e-jat: quassel is pretty cool, I don't mind -- just making sure you knew
<czajkowski> see joys of having joins parts on ignore
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah, but then I end up talking to people who are not there
<paultag> this is why I need to write my own IRC client. Have it do a ramp-up ignore
<czajkowski> paultag: if you start to tab their name and cant it's a good sign
<e-jat> wow .. paultag .. what client u use?
<paultag> czajkowski: sometimes I don't tab
<paultag> e-jat: irssi
<nigelb> czajkowski: hahah
<paultag> ejat: it's starting to frustrate me
<ejat> paultag: owh .. so u ignore the join/part
<paultag> ejat: nope, I don't mind them. Really, I'd like to have a threashold of actions / second, and if it crosses that, set to ignore
<ejat> i wish i had xs to someone who has quasselcore :) .. seem like i didnt have a box to load the core ...
<ejat> am i disturbing ya discussion in here ?
 * ejat just wondering ... i hope not .. 
<paultag> highvoltage: was talking about narwhals
<paultag> I don't think we're missing much
<jussi> right. I am a freaking marketer and I cant even remember all my english grammar... someone want to help me with some thing?
<nigelb> jussi: sure.  What do you want?
<jussi> "Navicron’s luxury mobile phone customers" or "Navicrons luxury mobile phone customers"
<nigelb> full sentence?
<nigelb> jussi: I'm leaning towards the first one, but I can confirm if you give the full sentence.
<dholbach> if you know somebody who is admin or owner of a loco launchpad team who does not have a country set for their team, please talk to them
<dholbach> loco.ubuntu.com/teams doesn't look as good as it could
<dholbach> alright - heading home, out of the office, bbiab
<nigelb> jussi: the vodafone thing is a reference to an ad campaign they run in INdia.
<nigelb> Its titled "We are happy to help you" or something like that
<jussi> ahh
<cjohnston> jussi: ping
<jussi> no
<jussi> :P
<cjohnston> your bots aren't playing nicely!
<czajkowski> who killed out bot
<jussi> which ones?
<czajkowski> ubot in #ubutnu-locteams
 * jussi suspects jpds...
<czajkowski> the factoid
<jcastro> ara: woo, nice work, I'm adding the testcase stuff to my upstream pages so people know they can contribute them
<ara> jcastro, great! thanks, please, convince vincent to add my blog to planet gnome as well ;-P
<jcastro> I have no power
<jcastro> I brought it up with someone at GUADEC
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> seb128 totally brutalized my bugs folder this morning, he's on one of his missions
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastro, kim0 ready?
<dholbach> jono, yes
<dpm> hi jono, all set
<jcastro> I am
<kim0> set
<jono> one sec, connection issues
<akgraner> JFo - I have a new favorite song - "Takin Up Space" by Van Zant  - woo hoo!
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> JFo, we should have named the podcast "Takin Up Space" hehe
<JFo> :-D
<JFo> we can do a subtitle
<JFo> http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/product.aspx?clear=true&number=%20464060945
<akgraner> maybe van zant will let us use the song - can you email whomever and get permission :-)
<dholbach> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<dholbach> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/195/detail/
 * JFo gets right on that
<akgraner> JFo, I like it :-)
<nigelb> JFo: Nice :)
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> vish: I can't find the DMB agenda or whatever for that guy
<vish> jcastro: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/03/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
 * vish looks for dmb meeting schedule too
<jcastro> that's what I couldn't find
<jcastro> this will be enough, ta
<jcastro> txwikinger: when is that meeting on thursday?
<jcastro> there's no time on it
<txwikinger> I think it is a meeting that he is going to (probably SE internal)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> mind if I respond?
<txwikinger> I think he wants some info of the 5 questions
<txwikinger> No.. just go ahead
<jcastro> ok
<txwikinger> I said to dissiminate the e-mail to the right people
<txwikinger> He said
 * nigelb added an event to UGJ!
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> time for the French class
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> g'nite :)
 * dholbach hugs nigelb back
<dholbach> byeeeeee
<dpm> see you dholbach!
<dholbach> bye dpm
<nigelb> jono: poke?
<jono> nigelb, otp
<nigelb> jono: see PM :)
 * nigelb goes to find more people to pester about the counter :D
<nhandler> nigelb: What counter?
<nigelb> nhandler: daniel.holba.ch
<nigelb> scroll to the bottom of his blog
<nhandler> nigelb: I've tossed it on the new WP version of the Fridge for when it goes live.
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/972747038/contributor-spotlight-bilal-akhtar
<jcastro> post a thanks!
<nhandler> Hmm...That reminds me, we are probably due for a new Hall of Fame person
<czajkowski> nhandler: so how many do you think we should get this month?
<nhandler> czajkowski: No clue. How many Locos are signed up for the Global Jam right now?
<czajkowski> Can robbie just answer all emails from now on on the Request for candidates: Application review board.
<czajkowski> nhandler: 19
<jcastro> czajkowski: 4 more hours until needle time!
<nhandler> czajkowski: The trick is getting those teams to a) setup team reporting and b) Report about the jam ;)
<czajkowski> nhandler: there are 38 Ubuntu hours
<czajkowski> nhandler: care to tag team this for the rest of the month
<czajkowski> nhandler: CC have t as an action item
<czajkowski> the only RMB which didnt do one was Asia perhaps go poke them ?
<czajkowski> jcastro: niiiiiice :)
<nhandler> czajkowski: Sure. I can talk to the Asia RMB about that.
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> Anyone going to the MeeGo Conference in DUblin this year ?
<akgraner> paultag, you have mail ie UbuCon
<akgraner> paultag_, even ^^^^^
<paultag_> akgraner: woo
<paultag_> akgraner: kk, sec
<paultag_> akgraner: got it, just a sec and i'll kick it back out
<akgraner> sweet - thanks
<paultag_> sure, thank YOU!!!
<highvoltage> UbuCon!? Where!?
<paultag_> highvoltage: Ohio, USA
<Pendulum> highvoltage: Ohio Linux Fest
<highvoltage> oh nice.
<paultag_> highvoltage: c'mon over! :P
<Pendulum> which, if I can sort money for a hotel, I might try to make it to!
<paultag_> Pendulum: I just saved up and got my hotel
<highvoltage> paultag_: when is it?
<paultag_> highvoltage: september 20-something
<paultag_> 26 I think
<Pendulum> paultag_: no job :(
<Pendulum> highvoltage: Sept 10-12
<paultag_> Pendulum: :'(
<paultag_> Oh jesus
<paultag_> I'm just way wrong
<Pendulum> at least, according to the website :P
<paultag_> Holy god, that's coming up
<Pendulum> the problem is I have a doctor's appointment on the 10th that I can't skip
<highvoltage> I'm already taking a lot of time from work to attend Ubuntu UDS, LTSP BTS and taking some leave in between but I'll see what I can do with arm-turning
<Pendulum> so it depends on how crazy I feel like driving after that
<paultag_> highvoltage: :)
<highvoltage> ohio linuxfest sounds like fun, if I can't go this year I'll make a plan to definitely go to the next :)
<paultag_> Pendulum: yeah, it's a 12 hour drive
<paultag_> highvoltage: :)
<Pendulum> paultag_: 11 from here
<Pendulum> so unlikely, but we'll see
<paultag_> Pendulum: :P
<Pendulum> but I really can't move appointment as the doctor is next booking in like January and I need to see her sooner than that!
<paultag_> Pendulum: no sweat. That stuff comes first
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> just annoying
<paultag_> It's OK. F/OSS should never get in the way of IRL stuff
<Pendulum> although I probably should limit myself to UDS anyway for health reasons :(
 * paultag_ hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> paultag_, thanks!
<czajkowski> jcastro: not long now :)
<jcastro> :D
<czajkowski> jcastro: take pics and tweet so we can see as you go along!
<jcastro> I will
<czajkowski> :)
 * jcastro is off to a late lunch now that I finally found my car keys
<jcastro> I almost starved to death!
<czajkowski> eat food before tattoo
<jcastro> nod
<paultag> lolwut
<paultag> czajkowski: do you have some awesome ink?
<czajkowski> me
<czajkowski> yup
 * czajkowski loves her ink and plans more 
<czajkowski> much to the annoyance of the mothership(mum)  I was not allowed home for a few days when she found out I had 4 of them
<paultag> oh noes
<paultag> czajkowski: what are they of?
<czajkowski> tribal designs
<czajkowski> dragon going down my back
<paultag> that's pretty rad
<czajkowski> got it for my 21st after I saw kiss of the dragon
<czajkowski> the others are all different ones I've had ideas on and explained them to the tattoo guy and he's drawn them
<Pendulum> paultag: she's got pretty flowers on her foot!
<czajkowski> aye that was my 30th bday mid life crisis
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> though it was a few months later
<AlanBell> I didn't think I was old enough for a mid life crisis
<czajkowski> I need an excuse for all the drawings and other stuff I've done in my life
<Pendulum> AlanBell: do you have any ink?
<AlanBell> guess!
<paultag> AlanBell: knowing you? Teardrop below the eye
 * Pendulum can't decide if that's a trick question or not
<jono> akgraner, hey
<AlanBell> Pendulum: no trick, just think you should guess and I will tell you if you got it right
<jono> akgraner, free now?
<Pendulum> bah, so now I'm overthinking it
<paultag> AlanBell: was I right?
<paultag> I bet I was
<akgraner> jono, yep
<jono> akgraner, can we do skype?
<akgraner> yep
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I'm going to go with you don't have any
<AlanBell> you are right
<Pendulum> that was my first thought, but occasionally you surprise me
<AlanBell> paultag: so wrong!
<czajkowski> lol
<paultag> Oh noes.
<AlanBell> Pendulum: no, this time I am totally predictable
<nhandler> czajkowski: Probably worth noting in your testdrive dent that it has recently gotten a GTK frontend (for people who might have tried it before)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-19
<doctormo> pleia2: Did you see the correction posted to the blog?
<doctormo> "accessable user support" -> "accessible user support"
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, I didn't get to the copy shop yet so it's all good
 * pleia2 stuck at work saving a server :\
<doctormo> pleia2: Server Heroine away!
 * pleia2 eyeroll at "omg linux picnic" guy
<pleia2> and commented
<doctormo> pleia2: linky?
<doctormo> Oh on my blog
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> Linux Picnic is slightly older than Ubuntu ;)
<doctormo> Heh, I wasn't quite sure what he was going on about since I didn't mention it.
<doctormo> He was referencing something that wasn't even there I guess.
<doctormo> pleia2: It's next week right?
<pleia2> this saturday
<pleia2> he was referencing "linux picnic" in my comment
<doctormo> pleia2: OK, can you let me know how the highly ubuntu branded flyer/poster I made goes down with the fedora table? I want to see if this is just an east coast thing.
<pleia2> doctormo: I'm buddies with the local Fedora guys, but I'll ask them for their worst :)
<doctormo> pleia2: thanks :-)
<duanedesign> \5
<duanedesign> ugh
<nigelb> nhandler: thanks :)
<jcastro> OWEEEEEEE
<nigelb> jc
<jcastro> woo new tattoo!
<nigelb> jcastro: photo?
<jcastro> working on it
 * nigelb didn't think jcastro was the tattoo kinda guy :p
<nhandler> jcastro: What is it of?
<jcastro> a dinosaur
<nigelb> pleia2: what where?
<pleia2> hm?
<nigelb> the comment....
<pleia2> oh, I said I was printing out doctormo's flier for the linux picnic, a commenter complained that it was called "linux picnic" rather than "ubuntu picnic"
<pleia2> didn't realize that linuxpicnic.org was a Famous Thing, I guess
<nigelb> AH.
<jcastro> http://picasaweb.google.com/jorge.castro/Archaeopteryx
<jcastro> tada!
<nigelb> jcastro: SWEET!
<nigelb> jcastro: some day we'll have aching archeopteryx ;)
<nhandler> jcastro: Very nice
 * nigelb does happy dance
<nigelb> I might get my passport on time after all.
<Pendulum> nigelb: oh?
<nigelb> Pendulum: the police called me
<nigelb> which means things are moving fast.
<nigelb> once I go and verify things and um..err bribe them...
<nigelb> Just had great fun.
<nigelb> I called mom and told her "the police called me"
<nigelb> the malyalam for "called me" is very similar sounding to "caught me"
<nigelb> She got worried and a bit scared at first.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hey there
<kim0> howdy all
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> morning nigelb ... how's it going
<nigelb> Today is marginally better than yesterday.  My passport renewal application is proceeding fast :)
<kim0> Yaay :)
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> good morning nigelb :)
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hey popey
<nigelb> good morning popey :)
<popey> hullooo!
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> any wiki experts around
<czajkowski> trying to create a table with 3 columns
<dholbach> || A || B || C ||
<czajkowski> and in the first row I want to add content across all 3 columns as it's to fill that whole row, but it keeps thinking it's just one cell
<dholbach> ||<-3> content across 3 rows ||
<dholbach> (at least I think that's how it works)
<dholbach> I always look it up on the release schedule pages
<czajkowski> ahhh was looking for an example
<czajkowski> thanks dholbach
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule?action=raw
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back
<dholbach> time to take the dog for a walk - see you later :)
<czajkowski> toodles
<dholbach> czajkowski, and thanks for the cleansweep blog entry
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> np
<popey> \o/ toodles
<czajkowski> gah doku wiki syntax is confusing
<_doctormo> czajkowski: Yea
<_doctormo> Morning Aloha and Salam czajkowski
<czajkowski> ^ Time ^ Room 1 ^ Room 2 ^ Room 3 ^
<czajkowski> ^ 10:00 am ^ Welcome to OSSBarcamp  ^
<czajkowski> ^10:15am ^ Stefano Zacchiroli Debain derivatives        ^
<czajkowski> so I want the 2nd and 3rd  lines to span across under the 1st under a table
<nigelb> | 10:00 am | Welcome to OSSBarcamp  |||
<nigelb> czajkowski: try ^^
<_doctormo> Wflr, that's one hell of a design gone bad.
<nigelb> wflr?
<czajkowski> nigelb: got it thanks it's still ^^
<czajkowski> but great :)
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> linky?
<czajkowski> http://ossbarcamp.com/timetable
<nigelb> Nice :)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> it;s the 4th one, so less nervous,
<nigelb> heh :)
<czajkowski> less, not totally, there is still always the panic of will people talk, I know folks turn up, there is promise of beer and food, but I want them talking :)
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> We should come up with an Ubuntu hand signal. Sometimes, I see people I think use Ubuntu, and I never say anything
<ara> paultag, do you have a uradar?
<paultag> ara: hehe, yup. I've never been too far off yet
<_doctormo> paultag: Shouldn't that be: "An Ubuntu fist bump"?
<paultag> _doctormo: no clue, we need to figure something out
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/977240439/developers-with-feet-in-debian-and-ubuntu
<jcastro> !
<jcastro> _62_!
<paultag> jcastro: I don't count :(
<jcastro> not yet anyway
<paultag> :P
<jcastro> JFo: hey kernel bug man
<jcastro> JFo: do you specifically look at bugs which are resolved upstream in kernel bugzilla but still open in ubuntu?
<jcastro> (assuming remote watches are working)
<jcastro> (and that there is a bugzilla bug to begin with)
<JFo> jcastro, I have not been but I do plan/need to
<jcastro> JFo: let me know how useful that becomes
<JFo> that is on the list of things I need to start doing religiously
<JFo> I certainly will
<JFo> right now I am working up the plan for dealing with bugs with patches
<jcastro> I am wondering if they will indeed be low hanging fruit or just a dream
<JFo> I'm thinking in their current state most will not be terribly useful
<JFo> I suspect a cross section will be useful
<JFo> but the overall majority may just be bugs that are stagnant
<JFo> rather upstream stagnant bugs
<JFo> I still see tons of bugs in the unknown state
<jcastro> I am more interested in "bugs fixed before our freeze" that we know for sure we're not shipping
<jcastro> maybe
<JFo> ah, I see
<jcastro> yeah, stupid broken tracker
<jcastro> ideally you'd be able to just search for "fixed upstream and not in ubuntu"
<JFo> yeah. I'm sure I can build a search
<jcastro> you don't need to
<JFo> I'll put it in the wiki too once I get the work I'm on now done
<jcastro> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<jcastro> hmm, maybe we need a new column
<jcastro> dude I can't believe you're almost down to 4000!
<JFo> :-)
 * JFo is a demon
<jcastro> I was thinking "hoss"
<JFo> heh
<czajkowski> jcastro: deadly ink
<jcastro> ta
<jcastro> I am not even bleeding all over the place!
<paultag> 'tis a flesh wound!
<czajkowski> jcastro: take long?
<jcastro> 3.5 h
<czajkowski> not bad
<doctormo> Man, drawing faces that resemble people is hard
<doctormo> I think I'm going to try measuring.
<cjohnston> doctormo: are you trying to draw me?
<doctormo> cjohnston: I just can't get your chest right, too many anime girls infecting my art.
<cjohnston> lol
<doctormo> cjohnston: What are you working on today?
<cjohnston> prolly a nap and some ld stuff
<cjohnston> which reminds me
<cjohnston> i had another gc issue
<cjohnston> didnt check to see if theres a bug tho
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> doctormo: fetch branch > merge in (after changing branch.conf) > revert changes > update: Bazaar Error Working tree /path/ has uncommitted changes.
<doctormo> cjohnston: Sounds like the revert didn't work, can you check on the command line?
<cjohnston> youll have to tell me how again
<cjohnston> :-/
<paultag> Hey, jcastro, do we have a MIA team for Ubuntu?
<jcastro> I think LP handles that
<paultag> Humm
<paultag> yeah, guess it does
<paultag> Wonder if we could do something nifty with ubot2 / loco bots, and create a DB of "heartbeat"
<paultag> MLs too
<paultag> just snag any nick that matches ubuntu/member/$1, and log it as activity for lp:~$1
<paultag> or $1@ubuntu.com
<doctormo> cjohnston: bzr status
<jono> hi all
<doctormo> jono: Hey welcome to the Ubuntu community ;-)
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> now that you are here
<jcastro> I can announce something I've wanted to say my whole life that I will finally be able to realize today.
<jcastro> a dream.
<jcastro> <--- Off to lunch to go hang out with Dave Mustaine, be back in a bit.
<jono> doctormo, ?
<jono> jcastro, haha, enjoy!
<akgraner> jcastro, have fun!  that's awesome...
<doctormo> jono: Are you out from under your crunch?
<jono> doctormo, nearly :-)
<doctormo> jono: Thoughts on poster?
 * czajkowski goes back to banging her head with inkscape stuid vecotors
<jono> doctormo, you mailed me about this right?
<doctormo> jono: Nope, on the planet and in here only.
<paultag> +1 czajkowski
<doctormo> czajkowski: what are you trying trying to do and can I help at all?
<jono> doctormo, didnt see it
<doctormo> jono: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/poster/reasons-love-ubuntu
<jono> doctormo, looks awesome :)
<nigelb> jcastro: hahaha
<pleia2> doctormo: oops, got it printed with the "intergration typo" - no one will notice :)
<pleia2> fixed accessible though
<pleia2> jono: you coming down to the big linux picnic on saturday? (19th year!)
<doctormo> pleia2: Did you get my email with the leafy design of ubuntu women?
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, thanks :)
<pleia2> doctormo: when we get them printed, do you need us to retain the copyright notice?
<jono> pleia2, this sat?
<pleia2> and we haven't gotten t-shirt quotes yet, time seems to be lacking
<pleia2> jono: yep http://www.linuxpicnic.org/twiki/bin/view/Picnix19/
<pleia2> ubuntu has two tables
<jono> pleia2, ahhh bummer I will be in Vegas this weekend
<jono> have fun though!
<pleia2> woo Vegas :)
<nigelb> (as though being in Vegas isn't fun enough)
<akgraner> pleia2, do you want the contact for the people who print the shirts for Linux New Media?
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm trying to get someone else on the team to take a lead, I'm pretty swamped
<akgraner> pleia2, okie dokie just thought I would offer :-)
<dholbach> ok my friends - I'm calling it a day - see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<JFo> bye dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye JFo! :)
 * JFo hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs JFo back
<dholbach> bye!
<jcastro> akgraner: what topic should I do?
<akgraner> maco, is doing the Ubuntu Development Process, David is doing Ubuntu on Arm QA the Ohio LoCo Team (someone) will do LoCo FAQ's and how to get involved...so - what fits in with all that you would like to talk about :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, Ubuntu Community Team - our secret to herding cats. :-)
<akgraner> catnip :-P
<jcastro> akgraner: let's do "Low Hanging Fruit - Getting Started"
<jcastro> and I'll put something together
<jcastro> bugs, cleansweep, etc.
<akgraner> jcastro, alrighty :-)  you had to say low hanging fruit...:-P
<jcastro> I did!
<akgraner> oh the mental images I am having  - thanks man
 * paultag facepalm
<akgraner> paultag, what???  I didn't say what the images were :-P
<jcastro> ok fine fine
<jcastro> do like "Getting involved in Ubuntu is Hard, and 34957345 other myths about contribution"
<akgraner> jcastro, no it's cool I like the title
<paultag> akgraner: :P
<jcastro> or something
<akgraner> I was just giving you a hard time
<maco> jcastro: be careful we don't overlap too much :P
<jcastro> maco: I'll do a bunch of low hanging fruit, like, as an intro to yours
<maco> are you the 2-oclock-ish one?
<jcastro> akgraner: actually, if you put me in the beginning I can help intro people to the different subjects
<maco> cuz thatd work out really well...
<akgraner> jcastro, I'll go with low hanging fruit b/c I am sure no one (thank goodness) thinks like I do
 * nigelb yawns.
<nigelb> What are you folks talking about?
<maco> oh! good friday's speakers are up
<maco> nigelb: olf
<akgraner> jcastro, you are the second talk
<akgraner> Bethlynn is 1st with Bug #1
<nigelb> maco: Aha.  I thougght you were all gonna podcast with akgraner and JFo
<nigelb> (which would be awesome IMHO)
<akgraner> nigelb, oh good idea
<jcastro> akgraner: perfect, I will act as a little intro to each area then
<akgraner> jcastro, perfect!!!
 * nigelb goes back to sleep
<jcastro> go team!
<akgraner> and Thank you!
<akgraner> jcastro, was it an awesome lunch?
 * maco does math and staggers
<jcastro> yes it was
<akgraner> did you take pictures?  are you going to blog about it?
<jcastro> tacos and megadeth
<maco> fully > 1/3 of speakers at olf this year are women
<jcastro> I am uploading the pics as we speak!
<akgraner> maco, :-)
<nigelb> maco: w00t w00t.
<akgraner> jcastro, awesome!!!
<maco> (not counting panels, for which individual names arent listed)
<maco> oh um thats not counting the ubucon either. im not sure if it should be included in the numbers...
<jcastro> http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/607
<jcastro> WOOT
<jcastro> that new indicator is looking hot
<jcastro> jono: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/978281973/meeting-mustaine
<jono> jcastro, sweeeet!
<scott-work> jcastro: that's awesome!   the security guy behind dave looks a bit scary
<jcastro> he was pretty huge
<jcastro> I felt so dumb talking to him
<czajkowski> think my arms are about to fall off me from the weights tonight, evil fitness instructor did re assessment and increased all of them ouches
<jcastro> like, as soon as I said "I've been a fan for my entire adult life" he looked at me and I could sense him thinking "man, we're OLD."
<jono> jcastro, hehe I know what you mean, meeting your hero is tough like that
<jono> what do you say?
<jono> hehe
<jono> cool :)
<jcastro> I tried not to sound like one of those drooling fan boys
<jcastro> but it's tough, because it's like man when I was an awkward teenager this stuff guided me and all that
<scott-work> lol, yeah like, "do you know how much you've meant to me in my life!?!?"
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> I was expecting much less people, there were at least 200+ people there
<jono> thats awesome
<jcastro> I was hoping to like, chat with him about stuff, talk about SF and music, etc.
<jcastro> I even had one of the SF stickers
<jcastro> it's like, he would totally be on our side when it comes to the record industry right? :)
<jono> jcastro, you are a dude
<jono> I imagine he would think that the record industry sucks
<jcastro> jono: I would have worn the shirt but you got trumped by megadeth
<jono> particularly as he was screwed by Capitol
<jono> jcastro, totally understand, dude
<jono> it was *your* moment
<jcastro> I was reading part of the book in line
<jcastro> man, there is some SERIOUS craziness in there
<jono> haha I can imagine
<scott-work> i'm going to get his book this weekend, methinks
<scott-work> jono: have you considered doing some metal drumming for other's music?
<scott-work> just the one-off every now and then
<jono> scott-work, not really, could be fun :)
<jcastro> is sense on holiday?
<jcastro> hey johhny depp!
<doctormo> czajkowski: night!
<jcastro> anyone know if forums mods are held to the leadership CoC?
<jcastro> Technoviking: ^
<czajkowski> jcastro: I'd assume so
<czajkowski> the same way folks are on IRC or on mailing lists
<jcastro> k
<pleia2> jcastro: "We expect anybody who takes on a leadership role to meet this higher standard of conduct."
<pleia2> leadership is not so scrictly defined
<pleia2> pretty much anyone in leadership anywhere
<pleia2> doesn't have to be on boards, councils, etc
<czajkowski> aye the leadership is a bit iffy and does derterin if a leader or someone who leads an area within ina team.
<czajkowski> so say a web admin or mailing list admin
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> but the first and second paragraph of the LCoC does set down some criteria
<pleia2> er, second really
<czajkowski> *nods*
<nhandler> czajkowski: Well, most people "lead an area within a team".
<czajkowski> nhandler: some do many dont
<nhandler> czajkowski: True (especially in the loco communities)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> exactly
<jcastro> I know one place I plan to lead right now
<jcastro> to my car and to go see Megadeth and Slayer
<jcastro> talk to you all tomorrow!
<nhandler> Bye jcastro
<nhandler> czajkowski: But I would definitely say that people who lead as part of a team are held to it. For instance, I would expect the CC to be held to it (even though they lead as part of that team)
<czajkowski> jcastro: have fun
<czajkowski> nhandler: oh I agree
<akgraner> nhandler, hey just sent you an email about the plugin for wordpress...:-)  I have to step away for a few and go pick my daughters friend but should be back in like an hour ... no worries if you can't look at it today - just wanted you in the loop...
<nhandler> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-20
<pleia2> doctormo: in the flesh! ..er, paper! http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/img/reasons-to-love-printed.jpg
<nhandler> Cool pleia2
<akgraner> pleia2, doctormo too cool!
<akgraner> we need to take some of those to OLF
<akgraner> Life is so good - Pre-Season Football - Woo Hoo!!!!
<akgraner> New England Patriots and Atlanta Falcons tonight.... ahhhhh
<akgraner> big press push tonight for OLF so if you can blog, tweet, dent, Facebook or whatever about it please do :-)  here's the UbuCon Schedule :-) http://ohiolinux.org/ubucon
<akgraner> doctormo, ping
<akgraner> doctormo, since you are like the Logo guru I need some help :-)  Do you or someone you know feel like helping come up with a Logo for UbuCon's?
<doctormo> paultag: See this is what Thursdays need, tripple chocolate martinis
<paultag> Hells yes
<pleia2> +1
<paultag> I'm so sick right now
<paultag> owwwww
<pleia2> triple chocolate martinis are notably less fun while ill
<paultag> yeah :(
<paultag> I had some wine tonight, and it did not sit
<Pendulum> doctormo: are you coming down for the con this weekend? (I haven't noticed any chatter on the list or on IRC so I'm a bit confused about all that)
<nigelb> TGIF...
 * Pendulum hugs nigelb 
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
<nigelb> Thanks for emaling -news :)
<akgraner> pleia2, already added to the wiki
<akgraner> :-)
<doctormo> Pendulum: Yes, I leave tomorrow with all the gear. Will you be at 5pi-con?
<Pendulum> doctormo: I'm going to try, I'm not sure if I have the $ for admission :-/ if I can sort that bit I'm happy to help where I can
<doctormo> Pendulum: We have 2x tickets for MA LoCo.
<Pendulum> doctormo: are you the only person going so far?
<doctormo> Pendulum: There is two others, but they have in the past bought their own tickets.
<Pendulum> ah
<Pendulum> see PM?
<Pendulum> doctormo: ^^
<doctormo> yep
<pleia2> akgraner: oh ok, I've been adding things to UWN-Ideas as they hit the -news-team list
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> i'm not seeing anything
<akgraner> hmmmm
<akgraner> oh the ietherpad
<nigelb> akgraner: hahah, you link became famouos.  That Naharwal song.
<akgraner> doh!
<nigelb> s/you/your
<akgraner> hehe
 * nigelb saw it on a part message o.O
<akgraner> i think jono tweeted it
<nigelb> NO wonder :)
<akgraner> so i am blaming him for it
<akgraner> and claiming negative knowledge:-p
<akgraner> nigelb, however it is a catchy tune isn't it :-0
<nigelb> akgraner: It is addictive.
<nigelb> :D
<jcastro> akgraner: ping
<jono> hey all, check out http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/20/on-visibility-and-change/
<jono> jcastro, sounds like a cool gig :)
<jono> loved your VM
<jono> I tried to call you back
<jcastro> omg sorry
<jcastro> I couldn't help it
<jcastro> I had a metal moment
<jcastro> and I didn't know who to call
<jcastro> but I knew you would understand
<jcastro> I felt something around all those people tonight. I know it sounds lame, but like, man ...
<jcastro> it all touched nerves, like, this whole belonging thing
 * jcastro hand waves something about some book and all that stuff
<jcastro> I felt like that dude from Columbia in the flight 666 movie tonight.
<jcastro> jono: save the VM if you can (if you have google voice or whatever), I'd like to capture the moment
<jono> jcastro, oh I plan on saving it
<jono> it was awesome
<jcastro> dude, it was majestic
<jono> dude, I am really happy for you :-)
<jcastro> everything was perfect
<jono> I can't wait to see them
<jono> :)
<jcastro> it was like ... wow
<jcastro> oh hey, a tip
<jcastro> the ticket had testament/slayer/megadeth
<jcastro> but they switched
<jcastro> so don't like try to skip
<jcastro> I went down and was like "oh, slayer is next" and didn't pee.
<jcastro> and next thing you know I was slammed with Rust in Peace
<jcastro> I had to wait until Lucretia to pee (which is like the worst song anyway)
<jcastro> man dude, kerry king is so brutal
<jono> jcastro, wow
<jcastro> it's like a tatted up dave camp
<jono> man I love Slayer
<jono> haha yeah
<jcastro> they did the new song
<nigelb> what the....
<jono> I can't wait to see Megadeth play Five Magics
<jcastro> painted blood or whatever
<nigelb> you folks don't have sleep do you?
<jcastro> and then seasons
<jcastro> and then only 2 songs
<jcastro> guess which ones
<jcastro> raining blood
<jcastro> and angel of death
<jcastro> they were so good
<jono> heh
<jono> nigelb, heh
<jcastro> man, but going back to what you said, 5 magics live
<jono> just catching up with more email
<jcastro> I've waited my whole life for that
<jono> :)
<jcastro> it's the pinnacle
<jcastro> they never play that live
<jono> rock and roll
<jcastro> oh and dude
<jcastro> it was so awesome
<jcastro> they did holy wars /twice/
<jcastro> once during the album set
<jcastro> and as the encore
<jcastro> and dude, no talking, no bullshit
<jono> haha
<jono> :)
<jono> brb
<jcastro> it was the same as putting the CD in
<jcastro> every note was immaculate
<jcastro> I can't even describe it. every little hit of every cymbal and every fret was perfect.
<jcastro> jono: try to digitize the voice mail I left you, I want to capture every bit of this entire moment
<jono> jcastro, I am sure I can get it mailed to me
<jono> jcastro, dude, it was *awesome*
<jcastro> please do
<jcastro> I like, was so messed up
<jono> I was in our band studio rehearsing when I got it
<jcastro> not on beer
<jcastro> I had like 2
<jono> lol
<jcastro> I was drunk on like, the music
<jono> :)
<jcastro> seriously, I didn't even know what to do
<jono> dude, you got the new maiden album yet?
<jcastro> I called all 3 of my metal friends
<jcastro> yeah I did
<jcastro> I dunno
<jcastro> I can't dig it yet
<jono> different, eh?
<jcastro> too complicated
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> when I switched it on the first track, I wasnt sure it was even maiden
<jono> its almost dancy
<jcastro> my main fear is I can't hum any melodies
<jcastro> because there are none
<jcastro> it's like mariner without being ... mariner
<jcastro> too long, too complex
<jono> haha
<jcastro> I dig the effor
<jono> listen to it a few times, it get sthere
<jcastro> but I need time
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> maiden is like guinnness
<jcastro> it's only been 4 times, and I need like 3 years for every album
<jcastro> I am only now appreciating the last one
<jono> an aquired taste that takes time to consume
<jono> :)
<jcastro> this one will take me more time
<jono> jcastro, tell me if my new blog entry makes sense
<jcastro> ok
<jono> I know we have discussed it before
<jono> this is my "I want more face time with out volunteers discussion"
<jono> our
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> work shit
<jcastro> gimme 150% more time than normal
<jcastro> ie 6 minutes
<jono> no worries!
<jono> if you are knackered, don't worry
<jono> you are not at work now :-)
<jcastro> dude, I will be up for 5 days in a row
<jcastro> I was there man
<jcastro> when Dave brought forth his flying V
<jcastro> he brought out the M guitar too
<jcastro> that bullshit double flying V that looks all impossible to play
<jono> haha
<jcastro> so you're like "oh, how artsy, it must be tuned to some alternate scale like Tool or something"
<jcastro> but I read the part in the book where he just thinks its cool
<jono> heh
<jono> wow, the new unity with the maximised in panel thing is sweeeet
<jono> :)
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> so off the bat
<jcastro> it's too long
<jcastro> "I've been busy, and I know it, but you know what, let me spend more time with you people"
<jcastro> hmm, but I guess people would appreciate the detail
<jcastro> also, you kind of concentrate on the canonical team.
<jcastro> you try to at least spend time with laura and the other people in this channel
<jcastro> I think people don't realize the amount of time you put aside for people who aren't your subordinates at canonical
 * nigelb agrees to that one.
<jcastro> or that people have the ability to talk to you by just saying "hey let's have a call"
<nigelb> oh, btw, if you folks haven't head of it yet: http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/use-linux-now-you-can-video-chat-too.html
<nigelb> (bye skype, I'll miss you)
<pleia2> nigelb: have you tried it? no worky on my ole mini9 :\
<jcastro> nigelb: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/981047411/google-voice-and-video-chat
<jcastro> I have a retort!
<jcastro> also hi pleia2
<pleia2> hey jcastro
<nigelb> jcastro: that was fast.
<nigelb> pleia2: No, not yet.  AT work.
<jcastro> nigelb: it was like 30 minutes ago
<nigelb> I'm just saying TGIF and waiting.
<jcastro> I was distracted by talking about metal
<nigelb> jcastro: NICE
<nigelb> Beautiful retort
<nigelb> But, how many ways are there for browser to capture your device?
<jcastro> it's been in FF for like a year
<jcastro> it's just that no one cared
<nigelb> OK, in that case, totaly agree to your point.
<jcastro> blizzard @ mozilla showed it off to me like 2 guadec's ago.
<jcastro> and even then it was mostly working
<jcastro> you can do an entire youtube thing with just the browser
<nigelb> WOW
<nigelb> Not having a cam in sight at work is severely limiting.
<nigelb> pleia2: I think its installed.  How do I test it?
<pleia2> nigelb: restart your browser and log into gmail
<nigelb> pleia2: did that.
<pleia2> there will be a video chat option when open a goog chat window
<nigelb> pleia2: um, I need a cam for that right?
<nigelb> is there voice option only?
<pleia2> I don't actually know much about any of this :)
<pleia2> yeah
<nigelb> ok, it doesn't work
<nigelb> I'd rather have the empathy one.
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<jono> jcastro, good feedback, thanks
<jcastro> I've got even better feedback
<jcastro> don't come home from a concert and not tell your wife you came home
<pleia2> hehe
<jcastro> she just called me and was like "are you dead?" and I was like "I've been home for 2 hours"
<jussi> hahaha
<jcastro> then like, a door opens
<jono> jcastro, you didnt go and give her a kiss when yo ugot hme?
<jcastro> who would have thunk?
<pleia2> geez, jcastro is going to have a shorter marriage than me
<jcastro> jono: it's like, 2:30am here, I would have thought she was asleep
<jono> ahhh
<jcastro> man, I am so glad she has no idea the shirts were $35 each
<jcastro> I bought _two_
<jcastro> but I couldn't help it, they're 20th anniversary shirts, it's like once in a lifetime
<jcastro> and really, I love metal covers, but what is that green crystal http://www.rankopedia.com/CandidatePix/69714.gif
<jcastro> it makes no sense
<jcastro> why is vic holding a green crystal
<jcastro> I know it's not like, omg Operation Cleansweep importance, but really, why is there a green crystal
<jcastro> I know right, so confusing, it's why you are all so silent
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> jcastro: isnt it with these things that the crystal is like a key or so?
 * jussi really has no idea..
<jussi> :D
<jcastro> probably
<jcastro> I am pretty sure there's some Stargate thing involved here
<jussi> oh, and jono, an new tool for your team to use :D http://www.google.com/chat/video
<nigelb> jussi: read scrollback
<nigelb> jussi: or, I'll just give it to you http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/981047411/google-voice-and-video-chat
<jussi> hehe
<duanedesign> nigelb: did you see clicompanion got mentioned on OMGUbuntu. :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: I hardly read tabloids :p
 * nigelb hides.
<duanedesign> nigelb: ;)
<duanedesign> nigelb: its not on my RSS feed list, but it is popular so I was glad to see it mentioned
<nigelb> duanedesign: yep, nicely done.  Just read it.
<duanedesign> nigelb: know if couch replication would get turned back on I could finish working on Stipple
<duanedesign> s/know/now
<nigelb> duanedesign: what does stipple do?
<duanedesign> nigelb: that is the program that syncs your settings (and packages)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> duanedesign: AH, like what oneconf is planning to.
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<duanedesign> nigelb: yep
<duanedesign> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
 * kim0 waves morning to everyone
<dholbach> heya kim0
 * nigelb waves to kim0 
<kim0> nigelb: heya .. morning man
 * jussi hides from kim0
<kim0> morning jussi :)
<kim0> why is that hehe
<jussi> dunno, you were looking scary today. too happy :D
<kim0> hehehe :D :D
 * jussi is eating cornflakes
<ara> morning all!
<nigelb> morning ara
<nigelb> hola dpm :)
<ara> morning nigelb, dpm
<dholbach> hey ara, dpm
<ara> hey dholbach
<dpm> hola nigelb, ara dholbach!
<kim0> hola dpm
<kim0> morning ara
<ara> morning kim0
<dpm> hey kim0 :)
<kim0> hey :)
<nigelb> ok, ftr, paste.ubuntu.com looks totally kewl :)
<nigelb> err http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ rather
<jono> bed for me
<jono> back in 7
<jono> night all!
<nigelb> g'nite jono :)
<nigelb> ok, lunch time.  Later folks :)
<dpm> I fear that everyone trying to install the gmail videochat package is going to be bitten by bug 620297
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620297 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "gdebi-gtk fails with ''dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags...." (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620297
<nigelb> dpm: ok, so that's whats going wrong
<nigelb> it gets installed all right though
<dpm> oh, does it? I believe I had to use dpkg last time I tried to use gdebi
<duanedesign> dpm: glad yoe mentioned something
<duanedesign> you8
<duanedesign> you*
<duanedesign> cant type this morning :\
<JFo> the same happens to me
<duanedesign> i got: gdebi-gtk crashed with NameError in __init__()
<nigelb> morning JFo
<nigelb> JFo: (where are you again?)
<JFo> nigelb, morning!
<JFo> I'm in Oxford, UK
<nigelb> that explains why you're awake arund the time AlanBell tackles his cornflakes
<JFo> heh
<JFo> yeah, I'm headed back to my time zone tomorrow
<JFo> so next week will be back to normal
<duanedesign> haha fixed the NameError in __init__(), *know* i am getting the filedesriptor flag error :P
<czajkowski> morning sup ?
<czajkowski> jcastro: what I do.. coming back to a lotta highlights of my nick
<duanedesign> dpm: yeah i finally had to use dpkg -i to install the google_talkplugin...
<dpm> duanedesign, yeah, that's what I did as well. In any case, I'm only installing it our of curiosity, as empathy worked well already with gmail videochat
<nigelb> dpm: +1 to that.
<czajkowski> nigelb: are yo free later like after work to give me some help on how to get involved in clean sweep ?
<nigelb> czajkowski: sure.  tonight probbaly.
<czajkowski> great
<popey> hullo doctormo
<doctormo> hey popey, morning, nice audio publication. I should do something with you guys on that.
<popey> thank you!
<popey> what do you have in mind?
<doctormo> popey: I could talk about PiCon (which is this weekend) and what we get up to and why it's good to attend non-computer/software events for a LoCo?
<doctormo> I think your next one is in a few weeks?
<doctormo> If not then perhaps the prospect of teaching the girl scouts how to use inkscape.
<popey> we record every other monday
<akgraner> jcastro, pong
 * nigelb waves to akgraner 
<nigelb> Good morning :)
<akgraner> nigelb, Good Morning:-)
<akgraner> dholbach_, just so you are in the loop we have added an interview page for people to put suggestions of who to interview and teams like the Behind The Circle for the Motu stuff can add the names of people they are looking at so we on the news team can make sure we get them to the Fridge and on UWN in a timely manner
<akgraner> I just cleaned it up yesterday - but here is the page  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Interviews
<nhandler> akgraner: How will this help us post them in a timely manner?
<nigelb> nhandler: its to stop us from duplicating efforts
<akgraner> nhandler, because we know what to look for
<nhandler> nigelb: That I would agree with
<akgraner> and when things will get published
<nigelb> and with one quick look we know what others are planning
<akgraner> I am going to be adding some suggestions with timelines
<akgraner> and if I get hit by a bus then they don't stop b/c someone else (the news team knows about them)
<jussi> anyone want to try out this google voice plugin with me?
<paultag> jussi: I'd do it, but I'm at work :)
<jussi> hrr
 * jussi puts a shirt on, just in case
<akgraner> jussi, I have to run my kids to their orientations at school but will be back in a few hours - if you haven't tested it by then let me know
<jussi> k
<dholbach> akgraner, awesome
 * nigelb does evil laugh
<nigelb> digging into ice cream, cream, and apricots
<nigelb> NOM NOM!
<Pendulum> nigelb: that's so not fair :P
<Pendulum> I can't have ice cream for breakfast :(
<nigelb> Pendulum: haha.  Beeing craving for ice cream for long.
<nigelb> s/Beeing/Been.
<Pendulum> aww
<jussi> apricots! nom!!
<nigelb> paultag: hahaha.  I *need* nerds.  I *so* understand that feeling :)
<paultag> nigelb: hahaha
<paultag> nigelb: <3 :)
<nigelb> jussi: wanna talk?
<jussi> yup!
<nigelb> (warning: my mic doesn't work and I don't have cam, but we can check if the system works)
<nigelb> I should be able to hear you if things work out
<jussi> hehe
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dholbach> dpm, your blog post is awesome
 * nigelb goes to check that
<dpm> thanks dholbach, glad you like it :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<nigelb> jussi and I declare that google video plugin is fail :/
 * jussi wonders if it needs nvidia drivers...
 * nigelb ewws at cpprofits blog post.
<nigelb> Blades will go down just because you power them down?
<nigelb> That sucks to be honest ...
<nigelb> "According to the vendor if the blades are up for a really long time (yes, mine were) and you remove them from power (yes, I moved them) then they will refuse to power up. The solution is to replace the motherboard. "
<nigelb> What the $foo!
<paultag> you spelled it wrong
<nigelb> paultag: spelled what?
<nigelb> an extra p?
<paultag> nevermind
<vish> lol!
<vish> aw, crap! i was up in the page!
<nigelb> vish: Its a beautiful post.
<vish> nah, lol>>> * jussi puts a shirt on, just in case
<nigelb> I wonder how he managed not to swear.
<paultag> nigelb: me?
<vish> then i realized i had to scroll down! :D
<nigelb> paultag: cprofit
<nigelb> vish: haha
<JFo> where is the cprofit post link?
<nigelb> JFo: http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2010/08/20/bad-day-in-the-it-department/
<nigelb> JFo: (Its on the planet btw)
<JFo> yeah
<jussi> someone remind me what I need to put in my xorg to disable abi?
<JFo> never have the time to go there
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> JFo: haha
<nigelb> JFo: you should write a blog!
<JFo> I have one
<JFo> that I never get to update
<JFo> http://jeremy-foshee.blogspot.com/
<nigelb> JFo: hence the "write"
<JFo> heh
<maco> nigelb: i just read that to my coworker
<nigelb> maco: which one?
<maco> nigelb: the server thing
<nigelb> maco: ah
<nigelb> maco: what did he/she say? (no more blades?)
<maco> no, just "wow, thats a pretty strong incentive for the vendor to fix it, since they lose money replacing those motherboards under warranty"
<nigelb> True.  What a fail.
<paultag> FAIL!
<Technoviking> jcastro: pong
<Technoviking> has the UDS sponsorship link ever be posted?
<jussi> not that I know of...
<JFo> and they lose customers outside warranty
<jussi> for this one.
<nigelb> JFo: That too.
<nigelb> Technoviking: They are yet to "officially" announce the UDS.
<paultag> Whoooops
<paultag> I came accross the sponsorhip link and already filled it out jcastro -- can you purge me ( sorry :X )
<jcastro> Technoviking: it hasn't been published but it's up and working
<popey> paultag getting in early huh? :)
<paultag> popey: haha, aye aye. :P
<nigelb> wait, we can fill it up?
<paultag> nigelb: we can, that does not mean we should
<nigelb> I was waiting for the official announcement
<nigelb> paultag: Right.  No sponsorship for you :p
<paultag> clearly :)
<nigelb> haha
<Technoviking> google talk plugin is not working for me in Maverick
 * nigelb hugs paultag :)
<nigelb> Technoviking: I'm yet to hear of one person claiming it works.
<popey> Technoviking: which browser?
<nigelb> popey: worked for you?
<Technoviking> chrome
<popey> not tried
<nigelb> jussi and I tried.  Fail.
<popey> file bugs!
<nigelb> Problem's at his end :D
<Technoviking> bbiab, reboot needed on this server
<Technoviking> Trying to do some bug work in Maverick, but LP is very slow today
<jcastro> today?
<paultag> ha!
<Technoviking> jcastro: disabling edge help
<Technoviking> yeah about 2-3 minute to LP click for me
<jcastro> must. avoid. telling. slow. joke.
<Technoviking> I for one blame popey
<popey> \o/
<paultag> humm, the FSF have cloaks on freenode
<paultag> /mode +b *!*@fsf/*
<paultag> and yes, I am kidding
<jcastro> hmm, popey I still owe you a voicemail
<vish> jcastro: http://blogs.gnome.org/pvillavi/2010/08/20/banshee-bug-day-rocked-the-house-show-me-some-green-fields/  :)
<vish> \o/
<jcastro> \o/
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> and see you on monday
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> woo
<jcastro> dholbach: I will see you in 2 weeks!
<jcastro> (I am going away)
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<dholbach> enjoy your vacation
<dholbach> give Jill a hug :)
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Technoviking> jcastro: more vacation, sweet
<jcastro> hey vish
<vish> o/
<jcastro> when I plug in my kindle the icon is some random mp3 player, if I wanted to file a bug for a real kindle icon I would file it under ... ?
<vish> jcastro: well , first we need to see if nautilus/gvfs recognizes it as a 'Kindle device' , then we need to add it to the icon naming spec
<vish> jcastro: we can just skip the icon naming spec if nautilus/gvfs recognizes it as kindle , and just add the icon in humanity
<jcastro> in the ui it shows up as "Kindle"
<jcastro> is there a command to know if nautilus really knows it's a kindle for real?
<Technoviking> Think you can put a .ico file in the root of the kindle which nautilus will use instead
<jcastro> Technoviking: I was hoping to fix it in the OS for everyone, heh
<vish> jcastro: not sure of the nautilus command for devices.. but how we check for mime is to check the type like for example svg is  "image/svg+xml"
<vish> jcastro: if davidz has a kindle , then most probably it would be recognized ;p
<jcastro> I think I'll just ask him
<vish> heh , they made gvfs recognize a load of disk drives and assigned icons for each, just because he had a lot of them ;p
<Technoviking> I hate when everyone #canonical-sysadmin is AFT
<popey> jcastro: which kindle do you have?
 * popey has the mark 2 white one, not the new new one
<jcastro> that exact one
 * popey is off on holiday tomorrow with it :)
<popey> right, home time
<jcastro> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627516
<ubot2> Gnome bug 627516 in general "Support Kindle as an ebook reader, not an mp3 player" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jcastro> vish: davidz for the win
<vish> :)
<jcastro> I am sad that kindles have been out for like 2 years and we're only now realizing this lame bug
<Technoviking> I have the USA (not international) version of the Kindle 2, thinking about giving it to my son and getting the new black one
<Technoviking> or a DX
<jcastro> What's the international one?
<jcastro> is that for the 3g?
<Technoviking> If you got a Kindle in the last 6ish month, you got the interional on with AT&T international 3g,
<Technoviking> mine is Sprint 3g only in the USA
<jono> jussi, all set?
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> in hindsight I could have grabbed all the right people at GUADEC and had them fix it on the spot
<czajkowski> lordie what a day, hows folks?
<czajkowski> whoo mark is coming to ireland to give a talk
<czajkowski> thoigh this also means I'm running two seperate events over 3 days
<czajkowski> I need my head examined
<jcastro> hi2u laura
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello my dear
<czajkowski> so we have this organisation over here called Enterprise Ireland, they are a government body and they give THOUSANDS of euros to hundreds of companies over here to start up and expand.  But I've nagged them over the last 2 years to promote open source. they are finally listening so we're running an afternoon of talks aimed at irish business :)
<cjohnston> dinda: ping
<dinda> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> Would you mind logging into LoCo Directory, visiting this page: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/texasteam   Clicking "Edit Details" and add in the location and the language (and anything else you may not have on there)?
<dinda> ok, will try now
<cjohnston> cool.. thanks
<czajkowski> cjohnston: going to poke team by team
<cjohnston> its a start
<cjohnston> less work for you
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I plan on working on them tomorrow, just rather annoyed they didnt read the numerous emails that have been sent though :( kinda frustrating
<cjohnston> I'd help ya out, but I don't have permissions
<czajkowski> cjohnston: tis fine I really dont mind and I can get through that in a while tomorrow was just out with the mothership all day
<cjohnston> did she tell you no more tattos?
<cjohnston> once i learn to spell
<dinda> cjohnston: not really sure what we should put for location?
<pleia2> cjohnston: sorry, I just asked thebwt in #ubuntu-us-tx too
<pleia2> well, someone will get it done :D
<dinda> it's done :)
<dinda> the new site looks fantastic btw
<cjohnston> city can be left blank
<cjohnston> :-)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: no she likes to see me off my laptop, she now equates my laptop with Ubuntu, which is good and bad :)
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> at least she knows what it is now :)
<cjohnston> true
<dinda> pleia2: how do I change the blog I use to post on UW planet?
<pleia2> dinda: give me an updated feed link
<dinda> pleia2: http://dindafoss.wordpress.com
<pleia2> http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/feed/ ?
<dinda> pleia2: ack, good question, just set it up last week
<pleia2> yeah, looks like
<dinda> maybe doctormo can help me
<dinda> doctormo: ping
<nigelb> dinda: which category do you want on the planet?
<dinda> nigelb: trying to figure out my rss feed for wordpress blog, will use tag ubuntu to those posts
<pleia2> oh, so you don't want to just use http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/feed/ ?
<nigelb> http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/feed/?mrss=off for all posts
<nigelb> dinda: you need to use a category I think, not tag
 * pleia2 nods
<Pici> Meh.  I had someone in #ubuntu posting a dropbox link to the new Ubuntu font. :(
<nigelb> Pici: :(
<Pendulum> dinda: he's setting up for 5PiCon so I'm not sure that he's anywhere near his computer
 * Pendulum will be seeing doctormo later :)
<nigelb> dinda: If you're using ubuntu category, http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/category/ubuntu/feed/?mrss=off
<dinda> ok, added the category ubuntu
<nigelb> Pendulum: I'm jealous
<Pendulum> nigelb: I just talked to him on the phone, too :P
<pleia2> nigelb: what's the "?mrss=off"?
<vish> ooh new ubuntu pastebin looks awesome!
<pleia2> no one else in the config.ini has it :x
<nigelb> pleia2: I do
<pleia2> nigelb: you're not on the UW planet ;)
<nigelb> pleia2: that gets the wordpress.com blogs post correctly
<nigelb> if you don't add it, it will just show first 5 lines :x
<pleia2> ok, updated feed
<nigelb> dinda: might want to post something in ubuntu category to test it out :)
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 :)
 * pleia2 hugs
<jcastro> hey nigelb
<nigelb> hola jcastro :)
 * jussi <3 sauna
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> people are starting to come up with some pretty awesome movies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05AmS5t7KJk
<Technoviking> ls
<nigelb> rm -R /
<sense> good afternoon everyone!
<nigelb> OMG
<nigelb> sense is back
<nigelb> paaarty!
<sense> I'm back indeed!
<nigelb> sense: how did the vacation go?
<sense> Did I miss anything?
<sense> nigelb: Great!
<sense> Amusing country, England. ;)
<nigelb> sense: hm, you missed jcastro's awesome lunch a few days abck and his new tattoo
<jcastro> omg hi sense!
<sense> hello jcastro!
<nigelb> Also Natty is going to be something you're going to learn about soon :p
<sense> Lunch? Tattoo! What has been going on?
<nigelb> sense: Dunno what he's smoking these days :p
 * nigelb runs.
<sense> nigelb: Look forward tot hat!
 * sense is now logging into GMail again. Help!
 * nigelb says a prayer for sense 
<sense> 425!
<nigelb> ok, that's small
<sense> yeah
<sense> Could ahve been worse
<nigelb> you shoulda subscribed to debian-devel just before leaving.
<sense> :)
<czajkowski> heheh
<czajkowski> sense: welcome back !
<sense> hey czajkowski!
<czajkowski> it's been very quiet without you
<sense> aww
<sense> nigelb, czajkowski, jcastro and the rest: It's good to see you again. :)
<nigelb> sense: Its great to see you back :)
<sense> Did something happen with OMG!Ubuntu!? I saw a dent from Mackenzie suggesting that.
<nigelb> yes, neck bears are now in fashion
<nigelb> *beards
<james_w> neck bears sound better
<sense> james_w: Not sure if I'd want that. ;)
<jcastro> sense: depends if the claws/teeth are facing in or out.
<sense> ah!
<nigelb> jcastro: depends on who's goonna get clawed too
<jcastro> imagine an outward facing neck bear on dholbach
<jcastro> every hug would be deadly
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> he'd be mass murder
<czajkowski> awww
<akgraner> jcastro, I didn't get a chance to email you yesterday - but my idea was to expand on your "Thank People" idea/post
<akgraner> I want people's names and what they need to be thanked for and include that each week in UWN
<jcastro> that sounds like a good idea!
<akgraner> So I was wondering if in the short term like the next 2 weeks - if you guys (Community Team) could send me some names and reasons and I would write it all up
<akgraner> The when I am able I'll blog about it and get everyone who wants to participate in it - so I can get people willing to be responsible for making sure it gets written up each week
<Pendulum> heya
<nigelb> Pendulum: met doctormo? :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: I met him at UDS. but, yes, I'm with him atm
<Pendulum> well, sorta, he's talking to the dealer who has swords and the like
<nigelb> (Pendulum: met = did you manage to find him at the con)
<nigelb> Wait, what kind of conf are you at?
<Pendulum> oh, yeah. I just rang him when I got here :P
<Pendulum> it's a science fiction/fantasy convention mostly
<maco> not dragoncon is it?
<Pendulum> we've just got a table in the dealers' room
<Pendulum> nope
<Pendulum> 5PiCon
<nigelb> I thought it was a maths cons
<Pendulum> really small con
<nigelb> s/cons/con
<nigelb> The Pi threw me off track :D
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> doctormo and I were discussing earlier the fact that if we say PiCon out loud to Ubuntu people they get all excitedx
<Pendulum> because they think it's PyCon
<maco> backslash-p-i con?
<Pendulum> heh
 * Pendulum thinks this might be a good time to work on action items
 * nigelb goes "ah" and adds item to "things-to-do"
<Pendulum> :P
<akgraner> well that was interesting my computer got up to 88 degrees Celsius and died
<akgraner> UGH!
<maco> O_O
<maco> canned air & thermal compound time?
<nigelb> akgraner: you need maco's purse.
<nigelb> She's got all you need inside.
<maco> not anymore
<maco> well i mean lately i dont carry a purse
<akgraner> oh this happens every cycle on this silly dell
<akgraner> I have heat issues...
<maco> but i used to have a backpack in which i carried thermal compound and screwdrivers
<nigelb> oh, this is the one jfo called you "hardware destroyer"
<akgraner> my fans did not kick on this time
<akgraner> yep
<maco> that was with me all the time since it had my lappy and schoolbooks in it
<jcastro> HEY AKGRANER
<maco> !caps
<ubot2> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<akgraner> jcastro, hey!
<jcastro> we are in beta now you can participate in the stack exchange!
<jcastro> we only have 1500 users so far. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
<maco> and soon i will have 1000 points YAAAAAAAAAY
<nigelb> I haven't gotten out of double digits yet.
<jcastro> we are ubuntu, we should be up to 15,000 by now!
<nigelb> But its rather more interesting that forums.
<akgraner> jcastro, ahhhh I need to add that to my daily todo list
<akgraner> thanks for the reminder
 * nigelb hates forums with a passion.
<akgraner> If it wasn't for The Fridge and UWN I would probably never look at them  - forums feel foreign to me for some reason
<akgraner> weird uh
<jcastro> forums are nice for discussions
<jcastro> getting people correct help, not so much.
<maco> i used to use forums all the time but now i just check for spam / trolls in the UW subforum
<nigelb> jcastro: +10000000
<jcastro> both sites can totally feed off each other
<jcastro> It's just not handy to read a post and then learn after your computer has turned to molten slag that there was a correction on page 52.
<akgraner> oh I didn't mean they aren't good for stuff  - I just find it difficult to automatically go to them
<nigelb> jcastro: hahaha, true
<nigelb> ok, bed time for me
<nigelb> well, sort of.
<nigelb> Its actually wake up time.
<nigelb> Anyway catch you folks later :)
<nigelb> Happy weekend
<nigelb> jcastro: HAPPY HONEYMOON!
<akgraner> nigelb, you too!
<jcastro> nite nigelb
<maco> dear global warming: please leave dc alone!
<maco> akgraner: i feel like your computer :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-21
<jono> have fun jcastro!
<cjohnston> maco: you around?
<maco> cjohnston: yep
<cjohnston> Got time to give something on loco dir a try for me please?
<maco> sure
<cjohnston> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-districtofcolumbia/edit
<cjohnston> what is in the field date approved?
<cjohnston> nothing?
<cjohnston> G50
<cjohnston> uggh
<maco> djnone
<maco> cjohnston: None
<cjohnston> how about in the date expired?
<cjohnston> its not an editable field.. just curious whats there
<maco> 2012-01-01
<cjohnston> no time?
<nhandler> Does anyone know of a good video hosting site that would allow me to upload a private video for free and share it with someone?
<maco> 00:00:00
<cjohnston> ok.. so it does have a time..
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> I'm guessing its stored in the db
<cjohnston> you cant edit it correctly right?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> you can't edit it correct?
<nhandler> cjohnston: I can't edit mine
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> I'm thinking the db will need to be edited
<cjohnston> Thanks pleia2 maco and nhandler!
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> sure
<cjohnston> g'nite all!
<Pendulum> g'night cjohnston
<paultag> jcastro: any chance at all you're awake?
<vish>  jcastro: maybe we can mention stack exchange in the installer itself! ?
<duanedesign> morning vish
<vish> duanedesign: o/
<vish> hehe , now i remembered what i was planning to do on the forums!
<duanedesign> vish: :)
<duanedesign> vish: i thought this blog post was pretty inspirational
<duanedesign> http://brunogirin.blogspot.com/2010/08/contributing-to-shotwell.html
 * vish reads.. :)
<vish> duanedesign: whoa! papercuts thread had more than 2000 views! neat!
<vish> jussi: google's video chat works! :D
<vish> if it doesnt it might be problematic webcam drivers ;p
<vish> it works fine from one acer aspire one , but totally doesnt work in my acer laptop!
<jcastro> vish: someday in the installer, that would be cool
<jcastro> vish: I am hoping to map it to ask.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> very tshirt-able
<vish> hehe!
<doctormo> jcastro: Map which to ask?
<doctormo> pleia2: How did the picnic go?
<pleia2> doctormo: ongoing :)
<pleia2> it's great!
<vish> watching the "View change over time" in : http://is.gd/euQdt , is quite interesting ;)
<Pendulum> hiya
<jcastro> doctormo: I was referring to the stackexchange
<jcastro> hi Pendulum
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> vish: that is interesting
<czajkowski> jcastro: you loon what are you doing on here over the weekend
<jcastro> avoiding family commitments. :D
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> I've spent the weekend so far reading, non techie stuff and catching up with a mate. very nice
<duanedesign> jcastro: you work on the ubuntu developers netowrk channel on blip.tv?
<AlanBell> hello from rainy wales o/
<jcastro> duanedesign: yep
<jcastro> duanedesign: what do you need?
<duanedesign> jcastro: well i recieved an email about updating screencasts.ubuntu.com with the new branding
<jcastro> that one belongs to popey iirc
<czajkowski> and popey is on hols
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aloha
<duanedesign> jcastro: yeah i have been steering that boat lately. Popey was having trouble finding the time for the team
<duanedesign> jcastro: looks like you have a lot more than screencasts on the developer bliip site
<jussi> I hate flies!
<jcastro> duanedesign: iirc there was ubuntuscreencasts or something like that on blip
<jussi> ooh, does anyone know if todays xserver update will fix all of lifes problems? :D
<jussi> except the flies of course :P
<jcastro> duanedesign: feel free to steal them
<duanedesign> jcastro: yeah their is...which kind of leads me too my vague question :) I was wondering if the screencast site is still necessary
<jcastro> duanedesign: I've always been of the opinion to point people to youtube and use the other ones to feed the youtube channel
<jcastro> it's got the most amount of people
<AlanBell> czajkowski: popey seems to have wifi though
<czajkowski> he's tweeting
<AlanBell> I have just had to drive 10 miles to get a signal
<AlanBell> What kind of idiot builds an area of outstanding natural beauty smack in the middle of a mobile broadband dead spot?
<duanedesign> jcastro: thanks. Was just trying to get some opinons. I appreciate the offer on sharing screencasts.
<czajkowski> AlanBell: but Wales is sooo pretty and they have lovely accents
<AlanBell> not as lovely as the irish accent of course
<AlanBell> anyhow, batteries running low, might have to head back to the desolate area of no signal
<czajkowski> toodles
<czajkowski> there are some rude people out there, I dont modeate rude comments on my blog. enough rudeness out there in the world
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-22
<jcastro> czajkowski: around?
<G> jcastro: hey your Adopt-A-Package post to ubuntu-server was interesting to me, would be interested if you had a list of packages that really need help in the server arena
<jcastro> G: my post was hoping to get that list started, as I am not on the server team but hoping to get a list too
<G> jcastro: ahhh okay :)
<jcastro> but I hope you'll be around when they add to it. :D
<nigelb> jcastro: wait, you didnt go yet?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> not until wed.
<nigelb> Aha :)
<G> jcastro: I'll continue to lurk around libvirt then :P
<jcastro> wooo
<jcastro> G: just add yourself and libvirt, don't be shy
<jcastro> G: please feel free to "hang tight" while we sort this server adopter business
<jcastro> success of the project depends on people like you!
<jcastro> pleia2: you around?
<G> jcastro: haha will do :)
<pleia2> jcastro: sorta now, but heading to bed soon
<jcastro> pleia2: just a quick idea
<pleia2> shoot
<jcastro> I notice people randomly join -classroom asking for help
 * pleia2 nods
<jcastro> I was wondering if a /topic with instructions when there isnt' a class might help
<jcastro> something like
<jcastro> "feel free to idle, but this room is for scheduled classes, if you need help see, foo, bar, baz" kind of thing
<pleia2> it does currently say "Support in #ubuntu" but something more explicit couldn't help
<pleia2> err, hurt!
<jcastro> just an idea
<jcastro> go party!
<pleia2> I'll nudge other -classroom folks and get it changed (needs to be updated in classbot too)
<pleia2> haha, sleep > party, had lovely ubuntu tables at the big linux picnic out here today, but I'm beat :)
<pleia2> (and a bit sunburnt, oops)
<jcastro> my entire forehead is peeling
<jcastro> lol San Diego
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> california has brighter sun, I think ;)
<jcastro> they make it so when it shines on you it costs an extra dollar per hour
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> who is awake
<maco> o/
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/991585979/who-are-your-mentors
<jcastro> new meme
<jcastro> rock it
<maco> jcastro: "I quit the team and had a temper tantrum a few years ago" <-- when did i miss this?
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> way before your time. :)
<jcastro> elky probably remembers
<jcastro> maco: don't focus on that crap anyway, it's all about the new people anyway
<jussi> hi jcastro
<jcastro> hi jussi
<jcastro> off to bed, nite
<jussi> nini
<czajkowski> jcastro: aloha
<czajkowski> Good morning folks
<G> czajkowski: evening
<sense> good morning
<czajkowski> G: ello
<czajkowski> sense: hey
<sense> hi czajkowski
 * czajkowski is going through all of the teams with no counteries and havng to assign them a country and lanauge
<czajkowski> *language
<sense> czajkowski: Can't you take the languages from Launchpad?
<sense> Teams can set their languages there.
<sense> Not that all teams use that...
<czajkowski> sense: see they haven't done it
<czajkowski> and when I'm in the LD which I can edit , lanauges is a mandatory field
<sense> ah, ok
<czajkowski> 20 USA teams once thats done it'll be a large Chunk of it done tbh
<sense> I hope you've automised that part. :)
<sense> czajkowski: I've got a bug in the LoCo Directory: lately my username was changed, but now I log in in LD it still associates my Launchpad ID with my old username, therefore I cannot manage the Ubuntu Fry team.
<sense> Who should I bug?
<czajkowski> launchpad
<czajkowski> it's not a bug in LD
<sense> ok!
<czajkowski> something to do with your sign on I think
<sense> yeah
<czajkowski> sense: your team isn't updated either :( http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<czajkowski> well it is now
<czajkowski> sense: why did you log the bug against the LD did someone in LP say so ?
<czajkowski> phew done
<nigelb> czajkowski: I owe you something.  Whenever you have time :)
<czajkowski> can you give me about 30 mins and I'll be free again
<czajkowski> I need to hoover the house before the folks come back
<czajkowski> and not look at a computer for 30 mins :)
<nigelb> sure :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: see on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ the last 2 teams under no country
<czajkowski> any idea are they under india ?
 * nigelb goes to check
<czajkowski> thanks
<nigelb> yep, tamil.
<nigelb> vish: could you help laura? (I don't read tamil)
<czajkowski> they are both under which country so ?
<vish> nigelb:  hehe , i dont read Tamil either :D
 * vish hides from amachu!
 * nigelb kicks vish 
<nigelb> czajkowski: India
<nigelb> ok, using my logical skills, one of them is coimbatore (/me glares at vish) and the other one is trichy
<czajkowski> but they are both owned by the same person arent' they
<nigelb> oh?
<nigelb> checking
<vish> hmm , wait let me read the backlog first!
<nigelb> czajkowski: seems to be same owner and same members too.  that's strange
<czajkowski> strange/annoying/frustrating
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> true.
<czajkowski> which lanugage should I assign to them do ye know
<nigelb> tamil
<vish> czajkowski: cbe is short for coimbatore , which is in Tamil Nadu , India
<nigelb> vish: Other one is trichy?
<czajkowski> shall tamil as well
<czajkowski> it can be changed
<czajkowski> namely if the guy wants to create 2 teams, he should be updating them
<nigelb> Yes, both Tamil.  Both India.
<vish> czajkowski: amachu is from trichy, iirc
<vish> native trichy , living in chennai it think.. but dont know him personally though..
<nigelb> vish: you're in CBE right?
<vish> nope..
<nigelb> somehow I had the impression that you were.
<nigelb> vish: where are you then? chennai?
<vish> yup..
<nigelb> Ah. Wonder whhy I thought CBE.  Must have confused with someone else.
<nigelb> jussi: Google video chat seems to work for my friend.
<nigelb> (some setting to be done he said)
<czajkowski> Filing a RT is like filing an windows bug, you're not sure what happens it or if someone has read it !
<nigelb> hahah
<czajkowski> it's funny cause it's true
<nigelb> czajkowski: I did suggest poking a Canonoical person ftr :D
<czajkowski> am doing so  as well
<czajkowski> but tis the weekend
<jcastro> BOO. Only 20 new people on stackexchange since last night
<jcastro> tell a friend!
<nigelb> czajkowski: ^^ you have Canonical person.
<jcastro> don't look at me for RT, I have no power
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> nigelb: I've poked canonical-sysadmin but there no vanguard update, will keep an eye on them thanks
<czajkowski> jcastro: aloha there
<nigelb> jcastro: you should know who's the vanguard.
<czajkowski> nigelb: they should update the topic..
<jcastro> I know there is supposed to be a vanguard
<jcastro> I don't know who it is
<nigelb> czajkowski: yes, but AFAIK there is somone on the job at *all* times.
<jcastro> even on the weekends?
<nigelb> I heard so.
 * nigelb isn't sure though.
<nigelb> should ask elmo or Ng if that is indeed the case.
<nhandler> nigelb: I doubt it. Even if there is someone who is meant to be on the job, there are several gaps with no vanguard (as well as vacations, sprints, and other similar things)
<nigelb> nhandler: hm, ok :)
<maco> there's supposed to be an on-call sysadmin at all times
<nigelb> see?
<maco> because what if ubuntu.com went offline?
<nigelb> I wasn't hallucinating.
<nigelb> ;)
<maco> Ubuntu Women made use of the existence of the on-call SA when our wiki was being vandalised by trolls
<czajkowski> I'm sure of u.c went offline there'd be phones hopping
<czajkowski> but I know many times I idle in c-syadmin there is no vanguard listed
<czajkowski> ok have found an admin, they aren't actually on call on weekends
<maco> czajkowski: while you're going through and putting nonexistent LD listings into countries, think you could go and delete the DCTeam entry?
<czajkowski> maco: funnily enough I mailed the guy of you loco there a long time ago and asked him to do it
<czajkowski> and it never was done
<maco> what?
<czajkowski> so we did it
<maco> what are you on about?
<czajkowski> DC
<czajkowski> I mailed asking your team to look into it
<maco> cjohnston came to our channel yesterday and said we need to set location and language on the DC team
<maco> it was ALREADY SET
<maco> because ours is "Washington, DC LoCo"
<maco> the one that says DCTeam does not exist
<czajkowski> maco: let me try again. I MAILED months ago to kjcole asking him to clarify which team was which
<czajkowski> and to remove one of them
<maco> https://edge.launchpad.net/~dcteam the "page not found" page might clarify things...
<maco> im an admin for the team, and i dont see a "delete" button anywhere in the Edit Details page on the LD
<czajkowski> there isn't
<maco> so as far as i can tell, the DB is wrong
<czajkowski> I'll log a bug
<czajkowski> yup but there is a bug already in there against the DB for updating teams names
<czajkowski> it's not doing something
<maco> wasnt that marked as fixed a bit ago...?
<nhandler> The issue was, there is no team-specific ID or anything like that which the LD can use to say "Oh, team.foo is really team.bar, just renamed". They were working on adding the ability for team admins to merge two teams to solve that
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bugs
<nigelb> nhandler: Ah, no key.  #fail.
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/528829
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 528829 in loco-directory "No field for 'state' in venue record (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [High,Triaged]
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/582354
<czajkowski> this one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582354 in loco-directory "LD does not deal well with renamed teams (affects: 4) (dups: 3) (heat: 25)" [High,Triaged]
<maco> heh no field for state
<maco> we joked about putting ubuntu-us-notastateyet when told we needed ubuntu-us-<state>
<maco> or -wewishwewereone
<maco> things like that
<nigelb> maco: hahah
<maco> nigelb: license plates in DC say "taxation without representation"
<nigelb> LOL
<nhandler> maco: But you do get some electors for elections ;)
<maco> plural? i thought we'd just have the one for eleanor holmes norton
<maco> the states all get to elect president AND have some say in legislature
<nhandler> maco: 23rd ammendment gave DC 3 electoral votes
<maco> oh. i didnt know how many it was, just that it was alarmingly recent
<maco> i maintain pennsylvania voter registration under my dad's address
<maco> so i get to have 2 senators and a congress critte!
<maco> *critter!
<nigelb> hahaha
<nhandler> Well, 50 years isn't *that* recent ;)
<nigelb> critter :p
<maco> nhandler: out of 200+!
<nigelb> maco: DC doesn't count as state?
<maco> nigelb: *District* of Columbia
 * nigelb remembers hearing 55 states and D of C
<maco> no, 50 states
<nigelb> ok, I'm rusty :p
<maco> and 8 (i think?) territories, of which DC is one
<nigelb> territories/
<nigelb> that's sad.
<maco> like puerto rico & guam
<czajkowski> oh after reading dan brown book I need to go visit DC
<maco> puerto rico gets talked about as becoming the 51st state more often than dc does...and its not even attached!
<nigelb> maco: does that benefit at all?
<maco> nigelb: no
<nigelb> here if a place is not a state, alcohol prices are cheap
<nigelb> since liqour taxes are decided by state govt
<nigelb> and well, if you're not a state, no tax!
<maco> nigelb: at the time, it made sense for dc not to be a state / have representation because there were 3 kinds of people living here:  1) representatives/senators of other states 2) their wives 3) their slaves
<nigelb> ditto for petrol/diesel too.
<maco> and wives & slaves couldnt vote anyway
 * nigelb o.O at slaves
<nigelb> oh, this was 16th or 17th century?
<nigelb> ;)
<maco> 18th
<maco> slavery was abolished in the mid 19th century
<nigelb> 1800s?
<maco> 18th c = 1700s
<nigelb> doh, I knew that.  How did I misss it.
<sense> We were late, in te 1860ties.
<nigelb> hrm, nice bug description
<maco> sense: 1864-1865 for the US
<sense> maco: ah, ok
<nigelb> "ntpd should run niced"
<maco> nigelb: how silly. ntpd isnt exactly resource intensive...
<maco> but it is time sensitive
<maco> dont see why you'd nice it
<sense> maco: What's the status of Puerto Rico? I never really grasped it. Is it some kind of colony?
<nigelb> maco: what does nice do/
<maco> sense: the people are full citizens. dont think thatd be the case with a colony
<maco> nigelb: tells it how nice it should be about yielding cpu time
<sense> maco: No
<nigelb> maco: Ah.
<maco> afaik, the difference between DC's status and puerto rico's is that amendment nhandler mentioned that lets DC residents vote in presidential electioons
<maco> puerto ricans are citizens but have absolutely no say in the federal government
<sense> ah
<maco> they can move to florida for election years i guess...
<sense> :P
<pleia2> it's a "territory" like a few other island groups that are part of the US, there is a good wikipedia page about it
<pleia2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Territories_of_the_United_States
<nigelb> pleia2: rocking pictures
<pleia2> nigelb: thanks :)
<nigelb> the cookies look really cool :)
<pleia2> yeah, I don't think I met the woman who brought them, she dropped them off while I was elsewhere
<pleia2> but they were tastey
<nigelb> point out rww for me?
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/4916873598/
<pleia2> with the umbrellas behind him
<nigelb> aha, thanks :)
<maco> nothing like i imagined
 * nigelb spies the poster doctormo made
<maco> i expected scrawnier and less facial hair
<nigelb> haha
<czajkowski> nhandler: so when we starting to tag team this month re Team reports
<nhandler> czajkowski: Reports aren't due for 2 weeks. I usually send out a reminder the week before. I already poked someone on the Asia RMB (no response) about their report.
<nhandler> For the LoCos, it might be worth mentioning reports when you send out a message about the UGJ
<czajkowski> nhandler: but isnt next weeke  end of the month
<czajkowski> nhandler: will do
<nhandler> czajkowski: They don't get "published" until the first Sunday of the month (Sept 5)
<nhandler> That way, stuff that happens on the last few days of the month can get included
<czajkowski> ahhhh
<czajkowski> in the middle of making https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/LoCoCouncil/TeamReports/10/August pretty
<czajkowski> grr why are some of my bullet points working
<czajkowski> >:(
<nhandler> czajkowski: {*} isn't a real bullet
<nhandler> It is more like an image
<czajkowski> aye but it;s working in some cases and not others
<czajkowski> why does the wiki like to argue with me
<nhandler> czajkowski: Maybe add a space after the }
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> thats it :D
<czajkowski> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> czajkowski: No problem. And you can use <<BR>> to force a linebreak
<czajkowski> grr some of them are on the same line
<jussi> so anyone now want to try out google voice video with me?
<IdleOne> jussi: sure
<czajkowski> jussi: ping
<doctormo> http://doctormo.org/2010/08/21/5pi-con-ubuntu-mact/
<Pendulum> doctormo: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-15
<mhall119> czajkowski: something is causing harvest to do very bad things, and it's killing every other site on the box
<mhall119> it's also making my inbox explode
<mhall119> 200+ messages :(
<cjohnston> its bad
<cjohnston> i made a rule
<cjohnston> :-(
<mhall119> it's bringing the box to it's knees
<mhall119> I've seen load > 12
<mhall119> I'm going to have unhappy words with dholbach tomorrow
<pleia2> yuck :\
<mhall119> I wonder if "correct horse staple battery" is the 2nd most popular password in use right now
 * mhall119 hates his college password policy
<mhall119> looks like I may be taking French this semester
<nigelb> mhall119: Don't worry, I'll catch dholbach first :D
<mhall119> nigelb: kick him for me
<nigelb> mhall119: Yeah, I will. With any luck, his inbox will be far worse.
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey, how were the holidays? :)
<dholbach> great :)
<dholbach> the first week in the North of Norway was pretty relaxed, but the second week a bit more heavy with travelling and meeting loads of people, but still fun :)
<dpm> cool :)
<nigelb> dholbach: heya!
<nigelb> morning dpm
<nigelb> dholbach: Harvest crons are eating out the machine it's hosted. We had to kill the cron becase it wwas hitting summit and LD. When you get some time, could you talk to IS and sort it out? :)
<dpm> morning nigelb :)
<dholbach> nigelb, do you have any specifics?
<nigelb> dholbach: from the errors that we got in summit, I think its not releasing postgres connections. elmo will know better though
<nigelb> s/summit/summit and LD/g
<dholbach> hum, the harvest crons jobs are django management commands just like the ones in the LD/summit
<nigelb> maybe they're running too long and opening up too many simultaneous connections?
<dholbach> I doubt the latter
<dholbach> running too long I can test
<kim0> Morning all
<kim0> dholbach: dpm welcome back folks .. did you enjoy yout time off
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dholbach> yeah, I did :)
<dholbach> dpm, how was your time off?
<dpm> morning kim0 - I definitely did :)
<kim0> Great :)
<dpm> dholbach, it was awesome, we went to Tuscany for the week, hired a car and made short trips to visit the surroundings. The area is beautiful! We nearly met with Paolo in Siena, but it didn't work out in the end
<dholbach> nice, that's awesome
<dholbach> nigelb, the update cronjob takes 4m
<dholbach> but I found something else, let me dig out the link
<dholbach> in a very old commit, that up until recently was no problem
<dholbach> it might be a red herring, but it's all I have: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harvest-dev/harvest/trunk/revision/120
<dholbach> in updatelists.py
 * nigelb looks
<nigelb> sorry, was away for lunch
<nigelb> dholbach: cranberry was running out of memory and postgres connections for about 2 weeks ;)
<dholbach> nigelb, the code has been in there for ~2 years :)
<nigelb> dholbach: yeah, I know, which is strange :)
<dholbach> but maybe that bit is not the problem at all, I don't know
<nigelb> dholbach: do you want to grab elmo sometime this week? He'll have mo details.
<nigelb> Btw, mhall119 and cjohnston are looking forward to kicking you :P
<nigelb> (just a heads up)
<dholbach> ...
<nigelb> we had about 200 emails over night since friday
<nigelb> mhall had twice as many
<nigelb> (summit *and* LD)
<dholbach> I got the LD mails as well
<dholbach> and I agree that we should fix whatever needs fixing
<nigelb> I'll try to get elmo
<nigelb> So we can know what exactly is broken
<dholbach> let's talk in #canonical-sysadmin
<nigelb> I know you're probbaly busy catching up
<dholbach> I just think it's weird that it started acting up in the last 2 weeks
<dholbach> and Harvest hasn't changed much in the last time
<nigelb> Yeah, when it acted up, everything acted up.
<nigelb> Like, summit, LD, sponsoring reports, etc
<nigelb> because of either OOM or postgres
<AlanBell> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5smhy9OB-CM
<nigelb> bwahahah
<nigelb> im glad he wasnt injured
<nigelb> AlanBell: where is the one of you drunk? :P
<AlanBell> I am glad the ironing boad wasn't permanently damaged!
<nigelb> haha
<AlanBell> this one is me https://plus.google.com/109175303602657131317/posts/SjwA3kCHD1S
<AlanBell> and aquarius
<nigelb> AlanBell: I didn't know you could breathe fire ;)
<nigelb> AlanBell: hahah "I'mnot doing that ***** thing"
<duanedesign> hello nigelb  AlanBell
<mhall119> morning dholbach , nigelb
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> Morning mhall119. IS is sprinting, so hard to grab hold of them.
<mhall119> :?
<mhall119> so what's the status this morning, harvest's crons shut off?
<mhall119> dholbach: has harvest's data been updating at all?
<nigelb> mhall119: harvest crons temporarily shut off.
<mhall119> dholbach: i saw a lot of idle postgres transactions for harvest, could it be something not closing off a transaction or something?
<mhall119> or something blocking on network IO it can't reach, but not timing out?
<dholbach> mhall119, yep it has been updating
<dholbach> I noticed a 2 year old commit (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harvest-dev/harvest/trunk/revision/120) I'm unsure about, but it hasn't been a problem until 2 weeks ago
<dholbach> but I have no idea if it actually is causing the problems we're seeing
<mhall119> so you haven't been pushing new code out in 2 years?
<dholbach> we have, but the lines in updatelists that were added weren't changed since then
<dholbach> as I said - I don't know if it's red herring or not
<mhall119> does updatelists call into the other code at all?
<mhall119> or is it standalone?
<dholbach> a standalone cronjob
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> how often does updatelists run?
<dholbach> I don't know exactly, I assume every 30m?
<mhall119> and does it just make calls to the launchpad api?
<dholbach> I just saw that updateopportunities makes use of those transaction bits too
<dholbach> both get stuff from LP and other places (urllib)
<mhall119> wow, google is buying motorola
<dholbach> I basically just had a look at where harvest differs from LD and the transaction bits looked "non-standard" to me
<dholbach> do you think that could be the problem?
<mhall119> could be, like I said I saw a lot of idle transaction processes consuming ram
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll propose a merge, but talk to elmo first to find out what he noticed
<dholbach> thanks for having a look at it
<mhall119> np
<duanedesign> hello hello mr nigelb
<ara> akgraner, hey!
<akgraner> ara, hey!
<ara> akgraner, are you coming to the UF meeting today?
<akgraner> I can...I was just working on an email to you all...
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I haven't commented much as I I felt the process is awesome, but I was also awesomely confused.  I think I've gotten that worked out as I re-read all the mailing list info and wiki pages this weekend..
<ara> akgraner, cool, because there is a topic on the ubuntu release parties and it would be great if you could be there :)
<akgraner> ara, roger that I'll be there.. in -quality right?  I need to add that to my auto-join script...
<ara> akgraner, yes, I took that channel because it is not as crowed as -meeting and it has a meeting bot
<akgraner> great - just making sure I had the right place..thanks!
<jcastro> dholbach: ping
<jcastro> hey I totally missed the calendar email
<jcastro> you wanted to talk nowish?
<dholbach> jcastro, we were meant to look at "UGJ hitlist" today
<jcastro> we were?
<jcastro> what is it?
<jcastro> sorry I am just back from a sprint and discombobulated
<dholbach> jcastro, at the sprint we said "let's talk about the hitlist 2 weeks before UGJ"
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> which hitlist?
<dholbach> this is my first day after the holidays too :)
<dholbach> I just had it in my calendar
<dholbach> I assume a "things to do" list for UGJ
<jcastro> OH OH.
<jcastro> so it's not like a list of bugs or something I had to prepare
<jcastro> good. :)
<dholbach> jcastro, we should talk to bug/distro/etc people about it
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> hey how do you feel about having a quick call tommorrow
<jcastro> I need like some time to catch up with other crap
<dholbach> sure
<jcastro> <3 you
<paultag> awwwwww, ♥
 * nigelb hugs everyone
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> dholbach / mhall119: Its dying again :(
<nigelb> (it = guanabana)
<kim0> cool name! what's that :)
<nigelb> kim0: server hosting a lot of community websites :)
<nigelb> kim0: IS likes fruits. Earlier server was cranberry
<kim0> nigelb: hehe cool :)
<jono> kim0, about set?
<kim0> yeah
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> nigelb, dying with harvest disabled?
<jono> hey dholbach
<nigelb> dholbach: harvest is still up, so i don't know about disabled.
<mhall119> yah,  I'll be sprinting at UDS
<mhall119> dholbach: only harvest's cron job is disabled
<mhall119> so maybe it's not updatelists causing the problems at all
<mhall119> but rather something in the site code itself
<jono> kim0, invite sent
<dholbach> mhall119, feel free to disable it for a while and see if that fixes things
<mhall119> dholbach: it's been disabled since this morning, and nigelb says the problems are still happening
<nigelb> I'm talking to IS, so feel free to jump in, I'll report back on what's happening.
<AlanBell> jono: https://plus.google.com/109175303602657131317/posts/SjwA3kCHD1S
<dholbach> mhall119, the site or the cronjobs?
<mhall119> dholbach: cronjob
<nigelb> AlanBell: who's the brave lady? ;)
<AlanBell> she is Carolyn
<nigelb> AlanBell: and what were you spitting out? beer?
<dholbach> mhall119, feel free to disable the site for a while and see if that's the issue
<jono> AlanBell, nice!
<AlanBell> nigelb: parafin
<jono> grabbing breakfast, brb
<nigelb> AlanBell: woah, isn't that sort of dangerous?
<AlanBell> nigelb: oh, actually I did rinse my mouth out with beer, yes
<AlanBell> nigelb: how do you think it works!
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> you take a mouthfull of parafin and kind of spit and spray it out over a flame
<AlanBell> and I ended up dribbling most of it down my shirt so I was a little bit worried about bursting into flames
<AlanBell> not worried enough to actually stop playing with fire though
<nigelb> heh
<jono> anyone here using Thunderbird on Oneirc?
<jono> Oneirc
<jono> Oneiric
<jono> ugh
<jcastro> I've got it
<jcastro> I don't use it much
<akgraner> I've got it - but I only use it for my work account...like jcastro I don't use it much...
<jcastro> kim0: want to double up on the reports tomorrow?
<kim0> jcastro: Yeah was just gonna say that :)
<hggdh> jono: I was using it until I gave up on Oneiric. No problems there
<jono> hggdh, cool
<jono> I am trying to see if anyone else is getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/822929
<kim0> jono: I am .. what's up
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 822929 in compiz "Significant screen tearing when using Thunderbird" [Undecided,New]
<kim0> ah I'm not using compiz .. gave up on that :) unity-2d ftw
<hggdh> and I *cannot* use unity 3d on Intel, compiz dies on startup
<hggdh> (on a netbook)
<jono> interesting
<jcastro> mine is totally boned
<jcastro> I had to use 2d all last week
<jcastro> along with almost everyone at the sprint
<jcastro> <--- lunch
<czajkowski> pleia2: AlanBell can ye please link to your applications in the agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<pleia2> doh, AlanBell editing
<AlanBell> badly
<AlanBell> ok, all yours pleia2
<pleia2> ty
<paultag> frack, email's blowing up
<paultag> thanks guise
<jcastro> jono: I'm all set
<jono> jcastro, sure, one sec
<jcastro> \m/ >_< \m/
<paultag> "A great collective gasp issued from tuned-in Firefox fans when Mozilla announced that it was switching to a Chrome-like release schedule for its browser. Now Mozilla wants to take things one step further and remove Firefox version numbers entirely — from the user-facing parts of the browser, anyway."
<paultag> Oh jeez, what morons :)
<paultag> when's ubuntu switching to chrome as the default browser, again?
<popey> makes sense to me
<popey> I have no clue what version of chrome I am on
<popey> so why even show it
<Pici> I'd like that. I'm tired of users asking for firefox $versionnumber
<popey> yeah
<paultag> it won't help that
<paultag> since we'd be out of date it'd whine and try to klobber dpkg
<popey> there'd just be firefox $latest, and firefox $notupdated
<Pici> When they in-fact don't even know what changed between releases, they just want the bigger number.
<popey> depends how it's delivered
<paultag> firefox'd check it's own servers for uptodateness
<paultag> not the apt repo
<popey> that.. depends how its delivered
<Pici> I think that chrom(e|ium)'s channels are a rather sane way of delivering different levels of stability to the end-user/tester/developer
<popey> we used to disable that in firefox
<paultag> popey: they won't implement it for every package management system, I'm sure of it
<popey> they might not, we might
<paultag> big ugly patches :(
<jcastro> we're not out of date
<jcastro> the PPAs and updates are all ready to go
<jcastro> jono: you have to restart the hangout I think
<duanedesign> i am sure you have seen this, but just in case :) we are hoping for a good turnout since it is the first one and will probably decide if their are more, http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=1053
<Pendulum> jono: just as an FYI, I'm not sure if your survery is take-able by anyone who uses a screen reader
<Pendulum> (I can't check it while I take it and survey monkey radio buttons have been things where I know accessibility audits in the past done by 3rd parties have fallen down)
<AlanBell> what survey?
<mhall119> AlanBell: check your email
<mhall119> jono sent it to all ubuntu members
<AlanBell> oh, email, I remember that
<czajkowski> he did
<czajkowski> I've no email :/
<pleia2> maybe we're too old
<pleia2> (I didn't receive one either)
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> pleia2: maybe we're not special :(
<Pici> I haven't gotten that many emails today anyway, weird.
<jono> Pendulum, yeah, unfortunately we don't have a decent alternative
<jono> Pendulum, I would be more than happy to manually add data from those who email it to me though
<AlanBell> jono: I did set up a limesurvey instance last time this happened
<jono> czajkowski, pleia2 it is sent to all applicants from the last two years
<jono> AlanBell, gotcha
<paultag> ah, sweet. that's why I did not get it either :)
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> I got one, and finished too.
<paultag> awww
<paultag> cute :)
<nigelb> But I think I might not be your ideal survey material ;)
<nigelb> I mean, I was on a team with paultag. That pretty much skews normal sample :P
<paultag> nigelb: always, my man. What was it about? How often you get yelled at?
<nigelb> paultag: lol, other way around.
<nigelb> How was your membership process, how smooth it was, etc.
<paultag> oh jeez
<paultag> sure
<nigelb> Well, I had *lots* of help with the wiki page and I talked to a lot of people.
<nigelb> Which meant lots of testimonials, so the membership process was smooth.
<Pendulum> jono: have you blogged about the survey at all? just not sure how to let anyone who might qualify to know about it (because I know there are screen reader users out there who I certainly don't know about and some of them very well may be members who applied within the last 2 years, but there's nothing in that e-mail saying 'contact jono for alternate format'
<czajkowski> Coding DOjos in ireland need Ubuntu USB live sticks :D http://codrcamp.com/2011/08/dublin-coderdojo-coming-soon/
<jono> Pendulum, I haven't blogged it
<czajkowski> jono: ahh ok, I'm 2 years and 3 months
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<Pici> Ah, that would do it.
<Pendulum> tbh, I'm still too drugged to be able to remember where it is that survey monkey does and doesn't falldown with screen readers, but I don't know any screen reader users who bother to even click survey monkey links due to the access issues
<jono> Pendulum, I will blog it and offer for people to send me data if they can't use the surveymonkey interface
<Pendulum> jono: awesome, thanks
 * AlanBell will do the survey eyes free
<jono> Pendulum, http://help.surveymonkey.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2/~/our-surveys-are-508-compliant-and-accessible-by-users-with-disabilities.
<nigelb> AlanBell: probably easier to try it on w3m?
<AlanBell> what is w3m?
<Pici> !info w3m
<nigelb> AlanBell: terminal browser
<Pici> hrm.
<AlanBell> firefox + orca + monitor off button
<nigelb> that's pro.
<nigelb> :)
<AlanBell> usefuly realistic imho
<jono> it sounds like SM actually meets a11y needs
<jono> "Surveys are available to anyone using screen reader software, limited to keyboards to enter responses, and anyone with vision impairments that require high-contrast themes."
<Pendulum> jono: that's new within the last year
<Pici> Pendulum: It says they were ...certified us as Section 508 compliant on June 5, 2008.
<jono> Pendulum, it was confirmed in 2008
<Pendulum> Pici: we tested and researched a year ago and found current things at the time saying it wasn't accessible
<jono> Pendulum, I assume you didn't see the notice about this
<Pici> Pendulum: /me shrugs
<jono> as such, I am not going to blog it - it seems the survey should be accessible as is
<jono> my survey meets the guidelines
<Pendulum> okay
<jono> brb, grabbing some lunch
 * Pendulum shrugs
<Pendulum> I'm positive that wasn't on the website a year ago so dunno what's changed
<Pendulum> but if it works, great.
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> paultag: I'm sure you've already seen this, but if not, http://www.islinuxaboutchoice.com/
<nigelb> You'll love it
<Pici> meh
<paultag> ouch
<paultag> GNU/Linux is about choice, that's some RMS bullshit :)
<paultag> nigelb: I giggled, but I'm so sick of that argument these days :)
<nigelb> paultag: lol, yeah.
<AlanBell> Pendulum: we used a wordpress based survey tool because we knew it was simple HTML and presented alternate ways to provide the information, I don't recall considering surveymonkey for long at that time
<nigelb> paultag: similar thing on firefox channel today - "How do I get it to work on GNU/Linux?" "Knock off the GNU/"
<AlanBell> the other case was more recently in loco-contacts where the objection to survey monkey was around it not being free software
<paultag> nigelb: yeah :)
<AlanBell> which is why I put up a limesurvey instance which has yet to be used
<nigelb> AlanBell: translation too.
<pleia2> that site seems to have two very different points
<AlanBell> that too
<AlanBell> I am finding the radio buttons in surveymonkey very confusing with orca, I will try a limesurvey with radio buttons, it could just be me failing to use orca correctly
<jcastro> limesurvey totally flunked the security team's tests.
<nigelb> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> pong
<nigelb> jcastro: got time for a few mins of PM? :)
<jcastro> yeah
<AlanBell> jcastro: hope they filed bugs
<AlanBell> but yeah, not massively surprised at a PHP app with security problems
<m4n1sh> jono: ping
<jono> hey m4n1sh
<m4n1sh> the survey has Asia and Oceania as separate and EMEA is missing
<m4n1sh> jono: I applied via EMEA, but it is not in the list
<nigelb> m4n1sh: what's on the list?
<nigelb> (I momentarily forget)
<m4n1sh> Americas, Asia and Oceania
<jono> m4n1sh, oops
<m4n1sh> and an Another textbox
<jono> let me see if I can add it
<rrnwexec> help: the loco director ate 6 global jam events, including Vancouver's. thoughts?
<rrnwexec> *directory
<m4n1sh> nigelb: hey. long time :)
<jono> m4n1sh, added
<m4n1sh> great
<nigelb> m4n1sh: hello
<m4n1sh> nigelb: anything special these days?
<m4n1sh> doing something kickass? Apart from summit?
<nigelb> m4n1sh: doing a bit of stuff on mozilla webdev
<m4n1sh> you keep dabbling around with various things
<m4n1sh> nigelb: so mostly web work?
<nigelb> yeah, web. django.
<m4n1sh> ah cool
<nigelb> I'm just doing a *lot* of webdev lately - summit, launchpad, mozilla webdev projects
<m4n1sh> django is the only python web framework I know
<m4n1sh> I love launchpad
<m4n1sh> esp I know the API pretty well
<m4n1sh> I mean the raw REST API
<nigelb> well, once you start writing Zope code, you may not love launchpad any more ;)
 * popey wonders what the content of the survey in question is
<popey> jono: what's in the survey?
<AlanBell> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=EgGTTDiE0HLhOMm2cpp1dw_3d_3d
<popey> thanks
 * AlanBell completes the process, but not with orca. I couldn't figure out what radio button values I was on, and change them - even with the screen on it didn't make much more sense
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-16
<jono> pleia2, ping?
<pleia2> jono: pong
<jono> pleia2, where are the documented guidelines for membership boards to follow in how they asses new members?
<pleia2> jono: just https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<pleia2> there aren't any specifics beyond that
<jono> right, I didn't think so
<jono> no worries, I promised on the call with Mark to document a starting point for guidelines for the boards - just fleshing that out now
<pleia2> that's strictly for the regional boards, IRC, Forums and DMB have other things
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membership https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Forums/Membership
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard
<jono> pleia2, yep, I am just writing for the membership boards
<jono> just as a starter
 * pleia2 nods
<duanedesign> hello pleia2
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<huats> morning
<kim0> Morning everyone
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> jcastro: your friend in the design team is getting support on the loco mailing list which is awesome
<AlanBell> however it is challenging to support people who are using mac OS because we don't um, support that[M#>
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> or there is no way she can get a working machine with Ubuntu on it
<AlanBell> is there any kind of internal effort to get the designers to use a supported platform?
<duanedesign> morning all
<mhall119> woot! just sent out the first round of beta invitations to readfeeder.net
<paultag> oh the rss feed reader?
<paultag> is the planet down?
<mhall119> what?
<paultag> planet.ubuntu.com, the planet
<paultag> you know with all the blogs
<paultag> and the community
<mhall119> oh, unrelated to my announcement
<paultag> it's timing out to me
<mhall119> hmmm, that's not a good sign
<paultag> nope
<paultag> mhall119: call up the guys with the ssh keys. They'll listen to you
<mhall119> try it again, mine just came up (but it took a while)
<paultag> let's see here
<paultag> try #3 :)
<paultag> damn python apps
<paultag> take freeking forever
<paultag> still timing out here
<mhall119> planet.u.c is Wordpress as far as I know
<paultag> mhall119: not planet
<paultag> mhall119: planet is a python app that fetches feeds and creates HTML
<paultag> mhall119: I was playing with the source a while back -- regardless it has nothing to do with python @ runtime
<mhall119> oh, I see
<paultag> it's static html, I'm just making fun of it
<paultag> the server must be getting hit with a lot of requests or something. DDoS perhaps? No clue
<paultag> I'd take a look if we had some sort of access for times like this
<paultag> but we don't so no big deal
<mhall119> everybody signing up for readfeeder and adding planet to their subscriptions ;)
<paultag> mhall119: is the RSS fetching on feeder's servers?
<paultag> server*  I guess
<mhall119> yes
<paultag> wonder what's up
<mhall119> it's a joke, with my refactoring even if 1000 people subscribed to planet.u.c, it'd only fetch it once
<paultag> well yeah, that's how these things work :)
<paultag> it'd be stupid not to pool articles, it'll waste bandwidth and DB space
<mhall119> yeah, that would be real stupid...
 * mhall119 looks the other way
<paultag> oh no mhall119
<paultag> mhall119: seriously?
<mhall119> it was version 0.1!
<paultag> barf
<mhall119> we all do crazy stupid things in our 0.1 versions
<paultag> well as long as it's working I *guess*
<mhall119> well it doesn't work like that *anymore*
<mhall119> I grew out of that phase
<mhall119> only 3.1 minutes to load planet...
<paultag> sounds like DDoS
<paultag> or a DoS
<paultag> either way
<mhall119> I think the equipment waits for IS to be out on a sprint before it starts acting up
<jcastro> dholbach: I am all set!
<jcastro> kim0: then wanna do reports?
<mhall119> paultag: IS kicked planet back to attention
<czajkowski> mhall119: I think some of the equipment needs a good kicking :)
<mhall119> it seems so
<AlanBell> was it running on a mac?
<dholbach> jcastro, great
<jcastro> dholbach: I've been waiting for you all day
<jcastro> (just kidding I don't care)
<dholbach> "all day"
<dholbach> :-P
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Translations
<jcastro> heya dpm
<jcastro> can you get a TODO of things to do on that page soonish?
<popey> when is the next jam?
<jcastro> 2-4 Sept
<dholbach> dpm, wenn Du ein bisschen Zeit hast, kannst Du mal gucken, ob https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Translations auf dem neuesten Stand ist?
<paultag> dholbach: should be fine, it has a recent change date, but ja, would be good to check in time for jams :)
<popey> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> kim0: good thing we're behind, we have 2 week's worth of info now
<kim0> jcastro: heh yeah that's good :)
<czajkowski> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/08/16/ubuntu-global-jam-coming-soon/  I love our new home :)
<paultag> totally
<czajkowski> jono: could you tweet and add it to the facebook page please http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/08/16/ubuntu-global-jam-coming-soon/
<jono> czajkowski, will do in a sec
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> jono: Thank you
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<jono> czajkowski, do you use FB?
<czajkowski> jono: I do
<jono> czajkowski, I will add you as a poster on the ubuntulocoteams page
<czajkowski> jono: ahh cheer that would be handy I can stop harassing you then
<paultag> jono: mind hooking a brother up too?
<paultag> that way we can get rid of tz issues :)
<jono> paultag, sure
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> if you can post plenty of content there that would be great
<czajkowski> aye
<paultag> cheers
<czajkowski> 3 hrs to council meetin
<czajkowski> g
<jono> thanks, folks
<czajkowski> may even use that to remind folks about meeting and stuff
<czajkowski> cool
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<czajkowski> have changed the UGJ tag to UGJ on the LD instead of globaljams
<mhall119> jono: I filed an RT to get whatever backups for LD they have
<mhall119> hopefully we'll be able to recover some of the lost data
<popey> oh, what happened?
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> biab
<mhall119> popey: we lost data during the server moves
<popey> oops
<mhall119> yeah
<paultag> oh jeez
<paultag> this'll be fun
<paultag> mhall119: might want to email contacts and let them know of data loss
<mhall119> paultag: probably a good idea, yea
<mhall119> paultag: sent
<paultag> cheers
<czajkowski> mhall119: thanks for following up on this
<czajkowski> tis a bit of a shite thing to happen :/
<mhall119> yeah
<duanedesign> paultag: you know some german?
<paultag> duanedesign: Yeah, I took it for 6 years in school, and went to Munich and Salzburg for a while
<doctormo> jcastro: You wanted me to try something? Sorry I've been irc-offline for a few days
<duanedesign> paultag: can you look at something real quick?
<duanedesign> paultag: the google translate is not making sense to me
<paultag> duanedesign: sure
<duanedesign> paultag: http://pastebin.com/eCpYw6GA
<paultag> duanedesign: it's not very clear, perhaps a native would read it better, but I think it's saying it's rejecting his password
<paultag> when it asks for the email / password, it demands the password, or something similar
<paultag> it'ps not clear to me
<paultag> it's *
<paultag> duanedesign: the second line looks to confirm that, saying that he can't get it to accept the password
<paultag> but again, it's very unclear
<doctormo> We've just rolled out Ubuntu+Community Lab to another site. That's 2 now. :-D
<paultag> or just a bit of German i've not seen
<paultag> duanedesign: :)
<jcastro> hey can some of you all send me a test message, jorge@ubuntu.com
<jcastro> I think something wonky is going on with my mail
<doctormo> jcastro: Email sent with attachment
<jcastro> thanks!
<duanedesign> paultag: cool thank you sir
<paultag> duanedesign: sure thing
<duanedesign> paultag: how have you been? Done ith school yet?
<duanedesign> s/ith/with
<duanedesign> i thought you were getting close to being done with Uni
<AlanBell> duanedesign: when was aq's U1 thing?
<AlanBell> in fact, whenever it is, it looks to be gone. Would that be the type of data loss that may have occurred?
<duanedesign> AlanBell: sept. 1
<duanedesign> http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=1053
<czajkowski> AlanBell: shouldnt be it's after the loss and I took the screen capture only on friday
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk/events missing in action
<cjohnston> how many events should you have
<AlanBell> one
<AlanBell> well we "should" have loads, but we "did" have one
<cjohnston> then it prolly has the same issue as everyone else
<cjohnston> just recreate it
<AlanBell> yeah, that is fine, just wanted to know if that was the type of stuff lost
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> then its not an issue since last week
<AlanBell> presumably we are now looking at the result of a restore from a position of several weeks ago
<cjohnston> mhall119: i dont have time.. maybe someone can try to figure out the newest old event and then the oldest new event?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: re added Aqs event for him
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's hard to tell, since we don't store create timestamps on any of those records
<cjohnston> mhall119: the event #s will give you a relative idea
<popey> aweomse work pleia2
<popey> *awesome
<pleia2> thanks :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, I'll dig those up tonight
<mhall119> I already know for meetings it's ids 164-176
<jono> jcastro, ping?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-17
<jcastro> jono: pong
<jono> jcastro, just to let you know, my X wont start
<jono> just did an upgrade
<jcastro> mine on my desktop is boned
<jcastro> but I thought it was nvidia related
<jcastro> my laptop is fine
<jcastro> is your laptop ok?
<jcastro> or is it broken?
<jono> it is my laptop
<jono> it wont boot lightdm
<jono> just chatting in ubunt-devel
<jcastro> oh, I'm in -desktop
<jono> np
<nigelb> Morning dpm
<dpm> good morning nigelb
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach :)
<nigelb> Morning dholbach
<kim0> Morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey nigelb
<dpm> morning kim0
<kim0> dpm: hey morning
<nigelb> key kim0
<kim0> nigelb: dholbach howdy o/
<nigelb> I'm so fighting nagios today
<dholbach> hey kim0
 * kim0 hands nigelb a light saber
<nigelb> dholbach: hi, starting to run harvest now. (its on ./manage.py update)
<nigelb> Just giving you a headsup
<dholbach> for me it just took 3-4 minutes
<nigelb> yup, done
<nigelb> dholbach: do we have caching on that machine?
<nigelb> memcached or some such
<dholbach> in which way?
<dholbach> no idea
<nigelb> harvest uses a lot of caching, maybe we should move a lot of things to cache.
<dholbach> I don't have access to the new machine so I can't check
<nigelb> cool, np. I'll assume no.
<nigelb> If we did the code should have used it.
<jussi> dholbach: where were you based ? (in .de?
<dholbach> jussi, Berlin, Germany
<jussi> dholbach: ahh, ok. Are you going to froscon?
 * jussi will be at froscon, and around the area most of next week.
<dholbach> I don't think so - I just came back from holidays and will be invited to a 90th birthday on the 22nd in a different part of the country
<dholbach> sorry :/
<jussi> Ahh well, cant have it all :)
<jussi> btw, do we know any italians (living in italy) ?
<nigelb> jussi: apart from paolo?
<jussi> ooh, paolo. anyone know where he lives?
<jussi> (and his irc nick?)
<nigelb> Siena, according to FB, and its xdatap1
<dholbach> xdatap1
<nigelb> he's probably in #ubuntu-ngo
<nigelb> or -testing
<dholbach> just join the italian channel - I'm sure we have coverage of every single city :)
<czajkowski> he doesn't always on irc
<czajkowski> easier to find him on fb or skype
<mhall119> nigelb: you need a summary field in your rss feed
<nigelb> mhall119: oh. what's it supposed to do?
<mhall119> gives a snipped of text from an article
<mhall119> like a preview
<mhall119> readfeeder displays them as a tooltop when you mouse-over an article in the table
<mhall119> tooltip even
<nigelb> mhall119: lots of text.. one line.. how much?
<mhall119> depends, some blogs stick the entire article's text in there
<mhall119> but about a paragraph is enough
<nigelb> cool, I'll try to add that.
<mhall119> often it's just the first paragraph
<nigelb> its hard to do it right with jekyll
<dholbach> jono, jcastro, dpm, kim0: time for chatting a bit? :)
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 all set?
<kim0> yep
<jono> great minds :-)
<jono> creating the hangout now
<dpm> ready to roll
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 hangout open
<dpm> about to join... when my cpu stops going at 100%
<dholbach> hum, I can't see it - should it just turn up in my timeline?
<kim0> dholbach: yeah
<jono> dholbach, yep
<dholbach> hum, can't see it - maybe jono invited everyone but me? :-P
<jono> dholbach, I invited the circle
<jono> let me check
<jono> jcastro, you coming?
<dholbach> jono, last message from you I can see is from 01.08.2011
<jono> dholbach, try now
<jcastro> I'm all set
<jcastro> sorry!
<dholbach> A-HA!
<jcastro> bah one sec
<jcastro> the plugin is crashing for me
<jono> kim0, we lost you
<jono> jcastro, can you join us?
<mhall119> paultag: if you be nice to Perl, it'll be nice to you
<paultag> mhall119: it's ugly
<popey> laura
<czajkowski> marmite
<popey> :D
<czajkowski> :)
<kim0> huats: howdy
<huats> hey kim0
<huats> how are you ?
<kim0> how's it going
<huats> great ! you ?
<kim0> Ah going pretty good for me ;)
<huats> how is the sprint doing ?
<kim0> huats: all sprints are already over :)
<huats> :)
<kim0> huats: so you saw the css book thing
<huats> yeah
<huats> I was on holiday so I didn't answer
<kim0> huats: if you're still interested to work on docs, I have tons of stuff :D
<huats> kim0, I am !
<kim0> huats: Awesome!
<kim0> huats: so basically the maintainer of the serverguide just stepped down
<huats> kim0, yeah I know
<kim0> and I started reviewing the guide, updating all the info
<huats> adam
<kim0> would be great if you'd step up and share the load ?
<kim0> Also .. we need to come up with docs for UbuntuCloud (Orchestra + Ensemble) in the serverguide
<kim0> I need to identify what should go there, once identified, it's a lot of work to hammer into shape as well
<kim0> want to take a bite of that
<kim0> ?
<huats> interesting indeed !
<kim0> \o/
<huats> (sorry I am on the phonegive me 2 secs)
 * kim0 nods
 * kim0 waves → If anyone is interested in that ↑ as well, let me know
<huats> kim0, the server guides really interest me
<kim0> huats: awesome!
<kim0> huats: can you pick some chapters to review
<kim0> let's see
<huats> and why not giving a hand at the UbuntuCLoud stuff
<huats> sure
<kim0> huats: yeah sure that too! except that this one is still a bit unclear what needs to be done
<huats> :)
<kim0> huats: the reviewing part is the easy one .. starts right away
<kim0> huats: I'll be having a talk with Daviey soonish (probably tomorrow) to understand what needs to go there, then we can start crunching
<huats> kim0, ok please let me know
<kim0> huats: ok, I finished reviewing the first chapter .. why don't you start reviewing bottom-up
<huats> kim0, that is a good idea
<kim0> huats: so maybe VPN -> clustering ...etc
<kim0> till we meet :)
<huats> :)
 * kim0 hugs huats .. You're made of awesome
<huats> lol
<huats> don't say that before we met ;)
<kim0> the time is tight .. we need to get this done before 11.10
<kim0> your help is really needed
<kim0> and hey, if you can think of others who can help .. shoot right away :)
<kim0> I'll email the server list right now
<huats> kim0, I'll ask to some of the guy from my company too tomorrow (may be they can review a few stuffs too...) and since I am the boss they won't say no ;)
<kim0> huats: so the workflow is, you branch the serverguide (which is docbook xmls), fix a chapter, upload to your LP branch, file a merge proposal ..
<kim0> it's not hard, but if you need help, ping me
<huats> kim0 I'll give a look tomorrow
<kim0> huats: okie dokie .. thanks a lot .. I'll let you know once I get more info about the ubuntucloud pieces
<huats> and I'll let you know
<kim0> hurray
<huats> kim0, if we start to be more than 2 it might be a good think considering a pad where we list the whole chapters to claim
<kim0> huats: yeah or bugs .. let's wait n see
<huats> kim0, I might start with the chapter 22 ;à
<huats> :)
<huats> because you didn't mention it
<kim0> Yeah you sure can
<nigelb> mhall119: r? https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/harvest/cache-add/+merge/71904
<nigelb> (just the cache bits)
<dholbach> thanks nigelb
<dholbach> I'll call it a day now - see you all tomorrow
<nigelb> dholbach: g'nite!
<dholbach> I'll play around with it first thing tomorrow :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> sure :)
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro> jono: want to feel like you've accomplished nothing as a guitar player?
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6cGTsX3O-2E
<AlanBell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4uQbJ4iIxk&feature=youtu.be
<jono> jcastro, ahh yeah, I saw that
<jcastro> jono: hey you had a compiz thing you were working on with sam right?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompizTestPlan
<jcastro> the prerelease is available in a PPA if you want to confirm/deny a problem
<jono> jcastro, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/818142
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 818142 in unity "Black box painted when logging into to Unity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * AlanBell pokes jcastro with http://developer.ubuntu.com/support/
<AlanBell> tells people to join #ubuntu-app-devel and embeds a webchat pointing at it, but the channel is invitation only
<akgraner> thanks AlanBell !
<akgraner> I was just doing what the site said
<akgraner> :-)
<AlanBell> can you raise it with jono (it was raised here last week too I think)
<akgraner> I don't think jono likes it when I raise things with him...just a feeling I get...
<akgraner> maybe if I didn't raise my voice so much - that might help...
<akgraner> (just kidding)
<AlanBell> I was directing that at jcastro (and would have directed at jono if he was in channel)
<akgraner> yeah - jcastro you can do that - thanks! :-)
<akgraner> hey AlanBell do you if you file a bug against the installer slide show  - using  ubuntu-bug installer?
<AlanBell> ubiquity I think is the name of the installer
<akgraner> I'm challenging myself to file 3 bugs per week - but I don't know where a bug about the wording on the installer needs to go and I've never filed a bug without an error message asking me if I wanted to file a bug
<akgraner> ahh gotcha
<akgraner> :-)  thanks!
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~alanbell?field.searchtext=ubiquity&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<AlanBell> oops, sorry
<AlanBell> well that is the ubiquity bugs I have filed
<akgraner> oh cool
<AlanBell> s/that is/those are/
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> it's confusing to me when it says uninstall version number and reinstall
<akgraner> I keep reading that as why would I reinstall the version I just uninstalled
<akgraner> Pete was listening to me and a friend install it Ubuntu and they were confused as well
<AlanBell> oh, in the simplified partitioning bit?
<AlanBell> if you already have Ubuntu on the disk
<akgraner> he was like what do you mean there is nothing for a new install yes there is - no there's not - it's the second one in the list - ok then you read this - then he says fine file a bug
<AlanBell> that is the trouble with simplifying things, it confuses people who know what they are doing
<akgraner> he's like I wound have never in a million years read that the way you are...
<akgraner> users he says :-) (but he meant it in a good way I am sure)
<AlanBell> akgraner: tried doing the install with orca running yet?
<akgraner> no I haven't
<akgraner> should I?
<AlanBell> yes!
<AlanBell> that will help you with your 3 bugs/week objective
<akgraner> which version  - 11.10?  or a Natty install or does it matter
<akgraner> I'll use the Alpha :-)
<AlanBell> oneiric would be the most useful to file bugs against
<akgraner> will do then
<akgraner> Pete was like  - Amber you HAVE to file bugs - yelling at me doesn't get bugs fixed it just pisses me off...
<akgraner> not b/c there are bugs but b/c I am yelling at him and I don't even realize I am yelling at him...poor Pete
<akgraner> no wonder he is traveling for 3 weeks straight
<AlanBell> I should go to bed. Night all o/
<akgraner> AlanBell, night!
<akgraner> thanks for your help and suggestions
<mhall119> akgraner: you know how Michelle's started using the hashtag #whymommydrinks ?
<mhall119> Pete should start using #whykerneldevsdrinki
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-18
<akgraner> haha he would tag with #akgraner
<akgraner> yeah - if I used that tag #whymommydrinks and tweeted all the reason - people would think I was drunk all the time
<akgraner> damn teenagers!
<doctormo> No jono today?
<doctormo> Does anyone know of any launchpad/bug lense/source?
<mhall119> akgraner: heck with the way your life goes, you should be drinking all the time
 * mhall119 just fixed a washing machine \o/
 * mhall119 feels handy
<akgraner> :-)
<mhall119> now to pour a some alcoholic beverage and sack out on the couch with a good e-book
<doctormo-lab> popey: Listening to OggCamp podcast, you had help from andrew ion the mixing deck?
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> o/
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<nigelb> Morning dpm. So close to Friday! :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Mornign dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<kim0> Morning folks
<nigelb> heya kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey :)
<nigelb> kim0: I have a trick question for you :P
<kim0> shoot hehe
<nigelb> Amazon vs Rackspace, which seems to have better performance?
<nigelb> *tricky
<kim0> they say rackspace
<nigelb> ok, so its not just my feeling.
<kim0> potentially they have newer cpus
 * kim0 sends some priv msgs
<nigelb> my attraction was support.
<czajkowski> Aloha
<huats> hello czajkowski
<huats> kim0, around ?
<czajkowski> Salut :)
<huats> czajkowski, I am not sure I'll talk to you till the game :P
<huats> (kidding of course)
<czajkowski> oi :p
<kim0> huats: yeah
<huats> kim0, so I have talked with Guillaume (my coworker)
<huats> he agrees :)
<kim0> huats: woohoo :)
<huats> I'll do the pad really soon
<huats> I'll let you know
<huats> I just want to finish something first
<kim0> huats: cool, yeah please let me. We have other volunteers too, so we'll need that for sure
<kim0> huats: sure tyt, thanks
<huats> yeah I have seen that
<huats> you'll have it today for sure
<kim0> thanks man
<huats> kim0, where do I create the pad ?
<kim0> huats: pad.ubuntu.com
<huats> pad.ubuntu.com ok
<kim0> huats: pad.ubuntu.com/serverguide
<huats> I am on it
<huats> what would you think of doing a finer split that chapter
<huats> I would be in favor of splitting in sub chapters : they are numbered already, it is smaller to review so it can be more attractive to people and if someone if not doing is job it will be faster to review :)
<huats> kim0, what do you think ?
<kim0> huats: hmm the thing is, every chapter is a single xml file
<huats> but it shouldn't be a problem I think...
<kim0> huats: sections get split out into subchapters in html
<huats> if people don't touch the other part...
<kim0> think it wouldn't be confusing
<huats> bzr will be able to merge
<kim0> huats: I think it still makes sense for one person to review whole chapter (helps with consistency...etc) .. but if you want to write subchapters, we could still. I'll just encourage people to sign up for full chapters
<huats> sure
<kim0> cool
<huats> I agree the consistancy is important
<huats> but I have in the past already reviewed stuffs
<huats> and we had the case where someone said :I'll do that chapter and did nothing at the end... and we had a whole chapter to review... it would have been better if it was just sections :)
<kim0> huats: well ok, we'll do it that way then
<huats> let's say that writting down the section prevent people to take a full chapter :)
<kim0> unless they really can handle it :)
<huats> kim0, arrg I forgot a word
<huats> I meant : let's say that writting down the section won't prevent people to take a full chapter :)
<kim0> yes, now it makes sense :)
<kim0> hehe... ok sure .. go ahead
<huats> I'll wrte an introduction to the pad saying that
<kim0> huats: can we have it, so that besides every chapter, there is a name and a status (todo, inprogress, done ) .. like a table
<kim0> huats: think that looks ok? or should we switch to a google spreadsheet ?
<huats> kim0, I may idea : we have 3 parts in the pad : the first (Chapters to review) is the todo, the second (chapters that are a currently reviewed) is the inprogress. And when someone starts working on something it cuts  it from the first part to the second and putting is name in ( ) next to it
<huats> kim0, like this
<huats> what do you think ?
<kim0> huats: yeah I noticed. But with people doing subchapters out-of-order .. it may look a little messy
<kim0> I think the question is, do we want to group by status, or by chapter order
<huats> both :)
<huats> chapter order in each status :)
<huats> (well that is how I envisage stuffs but you can disagree of course)
<kim0> huats: imagine when 5.3 is done, but 5.1 and 5.2 is not
<kim0> huats: we'd have a flying sub-bullet ?
<huats> I don't see that as in issue
<kim0> there'd be no way to know it's 5.3 even ?
<huats> let me try to show you :)
 * kim0 looks
<huats> I'll fill the chapter 5
<huats> :)
<huats> kim0, well chapter 6 (the chapter 5 is too short)
<kim0> huats: that way, ch. 6 itself will be repeated ?
<huats> yep
<kim0> in all sections .. wouldn't be clear if it's done or todo ?
<huats> it could
<huats> let me ask my colleague if you want to have some more opinions :)
<kim0> yeah
<kim0>  :)
<huats> kim0, so he choose your way :)
<kim0> huats: hehe ok cool :)
<huats> but ;)
<kim0> indeed I think it would be clearer
<huats> he thinks that this way is harder to find out what needs to be done
<kim0> CTRL+F TODO
<kim0> they all light up :)
<huats> that is an idea :)
<kim0> ok guess we have a plan now
<huats> :)
<huats> great !
<kim0> huats: you know .. let's add all sub-chapters, then you could switch color to red, and paste TODOs .. that'd be extra clear
<huats> I am adding them !
<kim0> ok cool nvm :)
<huats> indeed that would be great !
<huats> kim0, I think were are good :)
<huats> I mean we are ready to go :)
<huats> (it was a bad french translation)
<kim0> huats: we're good works too :)
<kim0> good to go
<kim0> huats: Do the instructions look good to you
<kim0> huats: think I should convert the #words .. to normal comments on their own lines
<huats> kim0, yeah probably
<kim0> nice .. starting to look good
<huats> The instructions are good Ithink
<huats> kim0, may be you can add in the "cycle" the validate and if it succeeds to commit
<huats> (instead of having one single commit/ validation)
<huats> in my opinion multiple commits and just one push
<kim0> cool
<kim0> huats: I'm gonna reply to the serverlist with a link to that page .. thanks man
<huats> kim0, my pleasure !
<kim0> huats: you have the privlege of picking up with preferred chapters now .. so pick or be picked :)
<kim0> s/with/your/ oO
<huats> :)
<kim0> huats: let you friend pick too :)
<huats> I am saying it right now :)
<kim0> and let him know millions of ubuntu users are thanking him too :)
<huats> :)
<kim0> oh chrome12 .. he should upgrade :
<kim0> :)
<huats> kim0, I am telling him
<huats> kim0, we have started our market :)
<nigelb> dholbach: did you get a chance to poke at that harvest code review?
<dholbach> no, I'm patch piloting right now :)
<dholbach> did mhall119 say anything about it?
<dholbach> it looked good to me, but I had no chance to test it some more yet
<nigelb> he didn't
<nigelb> I wonder if james has time to do a review
<nigelb> james_w: Could take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/harvest/cache-add/+merge/71904 for that harvest bug?
<james_w> nigelb, I'm not well placed to review that, as I'm not familiar with the caching stuff
<nigelb> james_w: heh, neither am I :( Any clues who would bthe right person to ask?
<nigelb> someone on ISD perhaps?
<james_w> I don't know
<nigelb> ok, I'll poke mhall119 again for help :)
<mhall119> nigelb: dholbach: what did you guys need me for?
<dholbach> a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/harvest/cache-add/+merge/71904
<dholbach> and get your opinion on fixing the weirdness
<nigelb> mhall119: originally for a code review, I anthony is looking too.
<nigelb> s/I//
<nigelb> mhall119: in -isd
<mhall119> nigelb: ok
<nigelb> dholbach: anthony said, the missing index theory makes sense
<nigelb> I don't know anything about postgres
<nigelb> so, I'm sort of usless at this point.
<dholbach> I have no idea about this either, but isn't this something that django takes care of itself?
<nigelb> ideally, yeah.
<mhall119> nigelb: commented on it
<nigelb> mhall119: that was dholbach's change ;)
<AlanBell> who maintains developer.ubuntu.com now?
<dholbach> AlanBell, dpm among others
<nigelb> AlanBell: dpm I think
<mhall119> nigelb: did you test it? was there a noticable speed improvement?
<AlanBell> ok. o/ dpm there are problems with developer.ubuntu.com. The feedback page tells people to bug jono direct, the irc channel is shut down but linked and the packaging tutorial doesn't work
<nigelb> mhall119: very noticeable, yes.
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> but that was cache
<mhall119> it looks good to me then
<nigelb> dholbach: do you want to drop by in #canonical-isd?
<nigelb> I think you might be able to answer questions better than me
<dholbach> nigelb, I can, but I'm quite busy with other stuff right now
<dpm> AlanBell, I'm working on d.u.c now, so you can bug me (let me change that page to reflect that). On what page did you see the packaging tutorial?
<dpm> (checking on the IRC channel too)
<AlanBell> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-from-scratch.html
<AlanBell> mfraz74 was trying to follow it and failing
<AlanBell> running on kubuntu
<nigelb> AlanBell: shadeslayer is fix0ring
<duanedesign> dholbach: Einlocken could be Log In?
<dholbach> duanedesign, Einloggen?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> duanedesign, I'll rush out real quick to take the dog for a walk - dpm speaks German too
<duanedesign> aha, thank you
<akgraner> AlanBell, thank you for following up on this
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-19
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> if you ever need a shorter url for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ try ubuntusucks.com
<dholbach> I wonder who has too much time to set up URLs like that
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> dholbach: people who are bitter and childish
<dholbach> yeah, whatever :)
<czajkowski> indeed
<huats> hello !
<kim0> chrome seriously needs to go on a diet, it eats 3.5G of RAM for no reason
<czajkowski> I'm running tweet deck in chrome and from time to time that spikes to 110 %
<czajkowski> PITA
<kim0> yeah, it's fast n all, but needs tons of ram
<czajkowski> yes, but it is fast
<czajkowski> and if you're having a conversation with someone, it does work
<czajkowski> but I've not had gwibber working in about 3 weeks on this machine, Natty.
<czajkowski> I also hate the 5 min refreshes
<akgraner> dholbach, that url is hilarious!  Haters make you famous! :-)
<nigelb> dholbach: hehe, we should link it everywhere! :-P
<nigelb> dholbach: y'know, its owned by Canonical ;)
<nigelb> akgraner: ^
<nigelb> ubuntusucks.com domain that is :P
<akgraner> That makes it even funnier...
<nigelb> haha, yes
<nigelb> I like companies that want to make fun of themselves just for laughs :)
<dholbach> nigelb, it seems adding an index for the fields we mentioned yesterday makes the thing slower(?)
<nigelb> dholbach: didn't get a chance. I crashed last night since I had a bad day.
<nigelb> I'll try tonight
<akgraner> nigelb, you can't have bad days! ;-P
<dholbach> 15m22s (with indexes) vs 5m37s (unmodified trunk)
<dholbach> which is really weird
<dholbach> for 10k wgets of '/'
<nigelb> dholbach: okay, it is :|
<dholbach> I'll ask somebody for help with this
<nigelb> dholbach: okay, it might be stupid question, but did you verify that indexes were done inside postfix?
<dholbach> the caching seems to make sense in any case
<nigelb> yeah, we need someone who rocks with postfix, I hardly know that beast
<nigelb> if you can grab stub or jtv, they could throw better light
<nigelb> akgraner: there are days... :)
<akgraner> :-)  I know  - I jest...perhaps a bit too much...
<dholbach> nigelb, let me try from scratch again
<nigelb> dholbach: hehe :)
<nigelb> ok, back to work. sort of sprinting at work today
<dholbach> nigelb, ok, I was doing it wrong, I guess
<dholbach> 9m → 1m30s
<nigelb> dholbach: w00t!
<nigelb> dholbach: also earlier, I meant postgres, not postfix :P
<dholbach> yeah, I thought so :)
<nigelb> I've been configuring postfix all day at work :D
<dholbach> yeah, it messes with your brain :)
<nigelb> Totally!
<dholbach> so if we play around with both branches a bit, I guess that should help a lot
<nigelb> dholbach: I think we should also cache that anyway. Since we don't want the '/' to take a lot of time
<nigelb> can we have memcached on that machine? If so it'll be better than locmem
<dholbach> I have no idea
<dholbach> that's a question for #is
<jussi> hello germany!
<nigelb> jussi: conf?
<nigelb> *conference
<jussi> nigelb: sort of...
<jussi> Im here for field testing, but goign to froscon also
<nigelb> nice :)
<nigelb> I'm jealous how you guys in europe can jsut get on a flight and go to another country :)
<paultag> can do that in America as well
<paultag> it's the return trip that sucks
<nigelb> lol
 * nigelb waves to paultag 
<paultag> howdy nigelb
 * AlanBell is in another country
<nigelb> AlanBell: oooh, where?
<paultag> nigelb: oh hey, did I tell you?
<nigelb> paultag: tell me what?
<AlanBell> ireland
<paultag> <--- paultag@fluxbox.org -- nigelb  :)
<paultag> >:)
<nigelb> paultag: \o/
<nigelb> paultag: Congrats!
<paultag> next step: post to the GNOME mailing lists
<paultag> nigelb: thanks :)
<nigelb> The last few days have sucked.
<nigelb> I've not written much code :(
<paultag> nigelb: too bad :(
 * mhall119 hates brighthouse
<mhall119> nigelb: how would memcached be better than locmem?
<nigelb> mhall119: I was told locmem is not really production ready
<nigelb> mhall119_: are you the real mhall? :)
<mhall119> no, I'm fake
<nigelb> aha, you're back :)
<nigelb> mhall119: there's two of you here
<mhall119> locmem just stores it in the python interpreter's global memory, IIRC
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, Brighthouse keeps losing my connection
<nigelb> mhall119: Ah. Time for new ISP?
<mhall119> locmem isn't good if you're using multiple appservers, since it can't share
<mhall119> nigelb: my only other option is worse, Verizon
<nigelb> mhall119: oh :/
<nigelb> mhall119: So I asked around and I was told locmem should be avoided in favor of memcached.
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> mhall119: are you the real mhall?
<jcastro> sponsorship suggestions are broken on summit btw
<mhall119> jcastro: did you file a detailed bug for us?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I can though
<mhall119> I don't think we've touched any of that, and we haven't deployed anything recently
<mhall119> so it could be that summit lost data during the moves, just like loco-directory did
<mhall119> which would be..... bad
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/829529
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 829529 in summit "Submitting someone for sponsorships doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> the names in the there look normal
<jcastro> everything appears fine
<jcastro> other than that not working
<mhall119> jcastro: hmmm, it's erroring on launchpad api calls to lookup the user
<mhall119> I bet it's caused by a username change in LP
<paultag> Oh LP! I have cookies in the oven!
<cjohnston> i want cookies
<nigelb> mhall119: can you get me the traceback for the error jcastro saw?
<nigelb> (after removing private username etc)
<jcastro> hey so it's not an "error" per say
<nigelb> oh?
<jcastro> it's just it doesn't have error handling when a launchpad name doesn't exist
<nigelb> ah, fix0ring
<jcastro> It just needs to go "this name doesn't exist"
<nigelb> that's the kind of fixings we've been doing lately
<nigelb> sure, on it!
<jcastro> for bonus points put a link to the people search thing in LP
<jcastro> so the person at least has a way to quickly do a lookup in launchpad
<nigelb> actually, we should give you a lookup thingy
<jcastro> which will then take them 4 hours to figure out, but that's not our problem. :)
<nigelb> launchpad should have an anon API for that.
<nigelb> on it!
<nigelb> mhall119: do you want an MP against summit trunk or stable for this fix?
<nigelb> I have a fix that throws a validation error.
<jono> hey all
<nigelb> hello jono
<jono> howdy nigelb
 * jono is a little hungover
<nigelb> Now I know how a sprint feels
<jono> nigelb, oh, no sprint here, my pal is visiting
<jono> so last night we went out
<nigelb> Today, I was pretty much in a room with a colleague working through my task list.
<nigelb> so. Exhausted :)
<nigelb> jono: fun! jfo?
<jono> I can imagine!
<jono> dpm, about set?
<dholbach> jono, I feel your pain - I had alcohol-unrelated headache today
<jono> dholbach, ugh
<dholbach> but it's much better now :)
<jono> ahhh cool :-)
<jono> nigelb, nope, it was Aq
<dpm> hey jono, yep!
<jono> aq is here for a week with his daughter
<nigelb> jono: oooh,yeah, I read about it on twitter!
<jono> and tonight we are going to do some grilling
<nigelb> I expect loud noised british accents :P
<nigelb> and lots of drinking
<jono> hehe
<jono> indeed
<jono> dpm, can we do skype?
<jono> no webcam today
<dpm> jono, sure
 * dpm wonders if this has anything to do with an epic night out drinking with aq
<jono> dpm, nothing
<jono> lol
<dpm> ;)
<jono> my webcam is in his room
<czajkowski> jono: I won't be online next week for conf call
<paultag> czajkowski: I can take it if it's not during work hours
<dholbach> nigelb, I'm currently playing around with the harvest improvements again
<dholbach> did you have a chance to play around with them?
<nigelb> dholbach: sure, after I close of this summit bug jcastro logged.
<dholbach> ah great
<jcastro> jono: !
<jcastro> jono: intel blur bug is fixed and was just uploaded
<jcastro> it's FAST now.
<jono> jcastro, woo!
<dholbach> mhall119: did the stuff in pad.lv/mps/harvest look like a generally good approach to you (I might have missed your comments earlier)
<jcastro> jono: so I guess when you come back from lunch it should be built and published
<jono> jcastro, nice!
<popey> anyone got any idea what it's called when you register a xxx://foo url so when someone clicks a link like that (like itunes itms://) it kicks off a desktop app?
<popey> and where I might find sample code to do it?
<jcastro> popey: GNOME does this afaik
<jcastro> the apps don't
<popey> sure, but you call gnome to do it from the app?
<dholbach> popey, seb128 should know - it's something to do with mime types
<popey> at install
<popey> ahhh, mimes, yes
<jcastro> popey: there's some mime thing
<dholbach> I did it once, but forget again
<popey> oh hang on, doesn't u1ms do it with u1ms:// links?
<nigelb> popey: look at how apturl works?
<nigelb> https://launchpad.net/apturl
<popey> ahhh, also good
<jcastro> "I have a blah:///" "ok, let me look it up, ok, launch this app."
<popey> excellent
<popey> yeah, that kind of thing jcastro
<nigelb> popey: don't you love us? :)
<popey> knew you lot would know
<popey> :D
<popey> yes
<czajkowski> paultag: it's at 9pm UTC
<dholbach> nigelb, I tried it on a beefier machine which was almost idle, there the indexes almost had no impact (I think we should still get them in though, because they'll make all the other queries for active opportunities faster), the caching still did have an impact of around a third less time
<nigelb> dholbach: Yeah, we should get both in.  If I new more about indexing, we could have looked at what more fields need indexing
<nigelb> dholbach: I think some of the LP folks can help there, or ISD if they have free time ;)
<dholbach> as far as I can see these should be the most important ones for now
<paultag> czajkowski: might be fine, which day?
<nigelb> dholbach: I agree :)
<dholbach> nigelb, the last_updated one is important because harvest will only show opportunities as 'active' if the last_updated timestamp of the opportunity matches the one of opportunity list (it doesn't delete data)
<nigelb> dholbach: oooh! that should give us huge gains over time
<dholbach> that gives us an additional JOIN for queries, but it allows us to have stats at some stage (how many opportunities were closed at which time, etc.)
<nigelb> dholbach: we should run a cron to delete data btw, if the bug is fixed or something like that.
<nigelb> ah, the stats
<nigelb> ok, don't delete, but move eit off to an archive table so the joins are faster, maybe?
<dholbach> opportunity data is not that much of a deal I think
<dholbach> at some stage maybe, yes
<nigelb> the indexing should help us significantly, lets see if it degrades further later on
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/apturl/ubuntu/view/head:/data/apturl.schemas.in
<popey> looks like that does the registration?
<nigelb> yeah :)
<nigelb> why not ping mvo for confirmation?
<popey> nah, I'll have a play :D
<nigelb> heh :)
<nigelb> mhall119: do you want to do a summit release today?
<nigelb> Just to impress jcastro really :P
<nigelb> fuuuuuu
<nigelb> just realized I have to attend a wedding tomorrow.
<nigelb> Drat, not even a clean shirt around
<paultag> nigelb: who needs a shirt at a wedding?
<popey> Hey, I can iron that for you
<nigelb> paultag: :/
<popey> I have another question for you nigelb :D
<popey> is there some sample code I could look at that would go on a website and (in python) would do the openID logon dance?
<nigelb> popey: yes
<nigelb> popey: both summit and loco-directory have the openID dance bit
<popey> something smaller? :D
<popey> and perhaps not django ☺
<nigelb> Flask?
<popey> que?
<nigelb> There is a site I know that does stuff in Flask, but its an openID consumer and oauth provider so it might be slightly tricky
<mhall119> nigelb: there will be no deploying summit until I've recovered all the data
<popey> I want to make a site that uses launchpad for auth
<popey> or ubuntu SSO whatever it's called
<nigelb> popey: and not using django? ;)
<nigelb> mhall119: ouch, okay.
<popey> well, I could use django
<popey> that would mean.. learning django
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I'm not sure if we have something around with open source that uses something other than django with open id.
<popey> ok, django it is then
<popey> it's a very simple app so I could probably figure it out
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<popey> https://launchpad.net/django-openid-auth
<dholbach> have a great WE!
<popey> something lik ethat?
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<popey> you too dholbach
<nigelb> popey: yeah
<popey> *hugs*
<dholbach> HUGS
<nigelb> popey: I was looking for that :)
<popey> found it via james h' blog
<nigelb> mhall119: need help with data recovery?
<popey> I am pretty much throwing this together
<nigelb> heh
<popey> be faster for me to just pay someone else to do it :D
<nigelb> Probably, yeah ;)
 * popey considers this
 * nigelb notes there's AlanBell and libertus :D
<czajkowski> paultag: wednesday
<AlanBell> not quite our thing
<popey> hehe
<AlanBell> o/ czajkowski
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ello
<nigelb> popey: depending on what you're trying to do I might be able to help
 * AlanBell has just come back from rockpool fishing
<czajkowski> AlanBell: in -ie or -uk ?
<nigelb> probably ie
<nigelb> he was in ie in the morning at least
<AlanBell> I should go join the local loco team channel
<nigelb> oh dear.
<nigelb> I just thought "there was somer really good documentation to do $foo somwhere"
<czajkowski> indeed we're nice
<nigelb> I *wrote* those docs. Sigh.
<doctormo> pleia2 7 nigelb: Thoughts on the draft2 of this: http://imagebin.org/168702
<nigelb> doctormo: are those pins?
<nigelb> <3
<doctormo> nigelb: You mean badges?
<nigelb> yeah
<dpm> ok, I'm finally heading for the weekend. Have a good one everyone!
<popey> i like that doctormo
<doctormo> nigelb: It's actually a poster/sticker for Vancouver LoCo, we've been collaborating.
<doctormo> Hey popey, have a good time at OggCamp/
<nigelb> doctormo: Nice job :)
<nigelb> doctormo: did you see AlanBell's pyrokinetics' video from oggcamp? ;)
<doctormo> No, do you have a link?
<nigelb> looking
<nigelb> doctormo: https://plus.google.com/109175303602657131317/posts/SjwA3kCHD1S
<nigelb> jcastro: how much do you love me? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/validate-lp-name/+merge/72229
<jcastro> I LOVE YOU VERY MUCH.
<paultag> nigelb: that's not how you say it :)
<jcastro> Just kidding, I love you an above average amount.
<paultag> nigelb: say:
<paultag> jcastro: who's your daddy?
<paultag> nigelb: try it!
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> no thanks :)
<paultag> nigelb: dude! Try it!
<nigelb> doctormo: aq lighting his cigarette with that is pretty much my most favorite scene on that
<doctormo> nigelb: Yeah, thanks for the link :-)
<nigelb> np :)
<jcastro> hey nigelb
<nigelb> jcastro: hi
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<jcastro> do you see those keycap CSS things?
<jcastro> can we have that in light-themes?
<jcastro> so I can move that page to unity.ubuntu.com?
<nigelb> let me try
<jcastro> no rush
<jcastro> I can't get to it for a while anyway
<jcastro> I just think it'd be useful for documenting things to have keycap CSS
<nigelb> sure, I'll try to get it done this weekend, doing it should be trivial, testing, not so trivial ;)
<nigelb> jcastro: \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/ubuntu-community-webthemes/kbd-style/+merge/72238
<paultag> nigelb: "who's your daddy"
<paultag> nigelb: just say it
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> srsly
<nigelb> NO WAY I'm saying that :D
<paultag> it's not rude
<paultag> nigelb: why?
<nigelb> paultag: I think I might say it when I give YOU an MP :)
<paultag> nigelb: that's fine :)
<paultag> nigelb: send me code and you can call me papa smurf
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> okay, time to get to my to-do list
<doctormo> nigelb: Why would you give paultag a Member of Parliament?
<paultag> doctormo: ha! Jokes.
<doctormo> paultag: Where are you? I need you here with me, setting up LoCo events.
<paultag> doctormo: I'm @ BC right now, my weekend's slamed. When do you want to plot?
<doctormo> I'll be at PiCon next weekend, perhaps sometime after?
<paultag> doctormo: roger that. Shal we plot over tea?
<doctormo> Indeed we shall my good fellow.
<paultag> righto
<popey> until /40
<popey> bah!
<popey> yes doctormo it was great :D
<doctormo> popey: Did you get to meet Andrew Bates?
<popey> is he the guy with the Back to the future hat?
<popey> audio nerd from liverpool?
<doctormo> popey: Sort of from Liverpool, from Widnes actually. Good friend of mine, was until I alienated him with too much foss.
<doctormo> popey: So imagine by shock when I hear his voice on your podcast. Disbelief. I think he went with another fella down there.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-20
<popey> doctormo: yeah, he came down with Dan Lynch from Linux Outlaws
<doctormo> Long ping
<popey> :D
<doctormo> popey: Whatcha working on?
<popey> doctormo: something super secret and awesome :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-21
<popey> jcastro_: go and buy me an hp tablet :D
<jcastro_> popey: I tried
<popey> heh
<popey> i expect them to pop up as R@RE on ebay shortly
<czajkowski> popey: ping
<popey> czajkowski: ?
<czajkowski> popey: can u keep an eye on the lc mailing list wont have access for next 2 weeks
<czajkowski> please
<popey> ya
<czajkowski> tank goo
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> jcastro: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056UOUC8/
<popey> in stock, 99 USD
<akgraner> jcastro, you around?
<jcastro> akgraner: hi!
<jcastro> popey: snagged one. :)
<akgraner> jcastro, pgraner's looking for you
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-13
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> Morning dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb, how are you doing?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dpm!
<nigelb> Good good, busy monday morning :)
<dpm> buenas JoseeAntonioR ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: cómo van las cosas por España?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, bien. Tuvimos una ola de calor la semana pasada, pero ahora ya va bajando la temperatura y se puede trabajar ;)
<dpm> todo bien en Perú?
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: la temperatura sigue bajando por pocos en estos lares, pero todo bien :)
<dpm> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: hey, crees que me puedas recomendar a alguien que nos ayude con una sesión de "Integrando tu app con el Ubuntu Software Center"?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, para Ubuntu Developer Week?
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, sí, puedo encontrar a alguien o hacerla yo mismo, pero no sé si el tema es más adecuado para UADW (app developer week) que no para UDW. Déjame hablar con dholbach cuando empiece su día
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, gracias!
<dpm> ok :)
<nigelb> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<elfy> morning
<nigelb> elfy! hi!
<elfy> hi nigelb
<nigelb> elfy: Been long. How're you doing?
<elfy> not bad thanks - keeping busy when I can
<elfy> nigelb: how are you then?
<nigelb> elfy: same, busy and tired :)
<jussi> o/
 * dholbach → dentist
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> JanC: any dates on FOSDEM yet ?
<JanC> I don't think there is an official dat
<JanC> date
<czajkowski> rough idea...
<czajkowski> 1st weekend or 2nd weekend in feb :)
<JanC> oh, I just see there *is* a date: https://fosdem.org/2013/
<czajkowski> ohhhh
<czajkowski> yay
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1b0fe21849ea69ad57d9d6a41467768a5e30e90b?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dholbach> hey hey
<czajkowski> one day we're going to all join in your hangouts
<czajkowski> ;)
<snap-l> And we'll eat potato chips.
<czajkowski> I like my potatoes mashed :p
<snap-l> Mashed Potatoes don't make loud noises
<cprofitt> anyone remember the Android based software that UDS used to publish out the schedules in the past?
<balloons> cprofitt, yes I remember
<cprofitt> balloons: what was the name of it?
<balloons> cprofitt, you didn't ask that :-)
 * cprofitt smiles
<balloons> I do remember it.. lol
<cprofitt> I know
<cprofitt> lol
<balloons> yes, sorry, I don't remember the name
<balloons> ;p;
<balloons> guidebook!
<balloons> that was it
<cprofitt> yes, that was it...
<cprofitt> thanks!!
<balloons> I would say I remembered, but it was googlefu
<cprofitt> stronger than my Google-foo this morning
<balloons> it all depends on your search string doesn't it?
<cprofitt> aye it does
<balloons> sometimes all you get is a maze
<jono> dholbach, oh, one other thing, can you generate the list of people not sponsoring
<dholbach> jono, yes, will do
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> dpm, all set?
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e3a6d3bd95a671f8e59180634d5f05209cadde35?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> jono, wrapping up Mike's call
<jono> np
<dholbach> jono, done
<jono> dholbach, cheers
<dholbach> de nada
<technoviking> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<jcastro> technoviking: yo
<technoviking> jcastro: so I think vBB 5 coming out soonish, we should stick with vBB 3 for now and look at the upgrade path to 5, and not do the update twice.
<jcastro> hah man
<jcastro> you're killing me
<jcastro> we are just now getting the license.
<jcastro> how supported is 3 -> 5 migration?
<bkerensa> technoviking: vb4 was the most insecure forum product for the first 24 months it was out
<bkerensa> I imagine vb5 will follow suit
<bkerensa> vb4 still has opportunities now and then for infosec fun
<jcastro> technoviking: do you have a link to the feature list of vb5?
<bkerensa> jcastro: there is not an official feature list nor a official release date
<jcastro> I was just hoping to find something like single sign on support.
<jcastro> even though I know it won't be in there
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> they are not likely to support it
<bkerensa> they have been trying to get a working SSO Add-On for VB for like uhh idk 8 years?
<bkerensa> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/portal.php
<bkerensa> there was one that worked sort of but the developed stop developing it and it was for vb3
<bkerensa> wait looks like they might have one now for vb4
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://vbsso.com/platforms/
<jcastro> huh
<jcastro> haven't seen that one
<jcastro> ooh, oss, nice
<jcastro> bkerensa: that looks awesome, I'll point it out to IS
<bkerensa> jcastro: is imbrandon still working on it?
<jcastro> no
<bkerensa> does this need to tie in with Ubuntu SSO?
<jcastro> there's another guy who volunteered but we're waiting for a vbulletin license to come from IS
<jcastro> yes, it does
<bkerensa> does Ubuntu SSO have a api?
<bkerensa> jcastro: I will still suggest not using VB5 if/when it drops it will very likely be a exploit trove for months
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/UbuntuSsoClient
<jcastro> bkerensa: I don't pick what platform the forums uses, that's up to the forums council/IS
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable - almost there! :)
<jcastro> nice work!
<dholbach> a bunch of folks helped
<dholbach> José for example :)
<jcastro> jose is ninja
<czajkowski> he is pretty good alright
<czajkowski> and always so happy and friendly
 * czajkowski likes working with him
<dholbach> yes :)
<mhall119> dholbach: has jhodapp or saviq from the tv team contacted you about doing a session?
<jono> mhall119, can we go now?
<mhall119> jono: give me 2 minutes
<jono> mhall119, np
<dholbach> mhall119, no, not yet - just lamalex and alex-abreu from webapps
 * mhall119 is finishing lunch
<mhall119> jono: ready now
<jono> mhall119, cool, setting it up
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/69df8c416da526a706e8803c450fc3e8041db467?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<technoviking> jcastro: sorry I will look for it.
<jcastro> technoviking: do you have a vb license?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> \o/ dholbach
<jcastro> imbrandon: your hp cloud should be sorted now
 * balloons not feeling so well today :-(
<jcastro> that was me last week
<technoviking> jcastro: yup
<technoviking> I purchased one a couple years ago.
<jcastro> oh, so you could find out if that plugin works?
<technoviking> jcastro: sorry for the slow reply, crazy at work today
<jcastro> it's ok, me too
<jcastro> I am just brainstorming out loud
<technoviking> yeah, will need IS to add my VPS to login.launchpad.net
<jcastro> technoviking: when you get a chance file a ticket and I'll have them do it
<jcastro> seeing if that plugin works would go a long way
<technoviking> will do
<jcastro> man, what a bonus, totally oss unlike that other one with the per user fee
<dpm> ok, see you all tomorrow!
<mhall119> is anyone /w 44
<czajkowski> mhall119: nobody home
<mhall119> there is in /44 ;)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you alive?
<czajkowski> re you mail to lp-dev
<czajkowski> mhall119: :p
<cjohnston> nope
<czajkowski> hmm dear dinner please do be arriving soon
<cjohnston> I'm hungry too
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I've poked others re your mail, nobody knows exactly what you mean when yu say you want to change something, so nobody knows what to reply
<czajkowski> have just ordered a korma
<czajkowski> rice and naan bread
<cjohnston> I want to change the wording
<czajkowski> an evening of catch up on mail plus NCIS awaits
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I'd reply by saying what the wording is and what you wan tto change it to
<cjohnston> I guess I'll reply with a further specification
<czajkowski> I pked 3 people this morning when I saw it, been away for the week  and nobody was sure about it
<czajkowski> sorry
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> I'll specify more
<cjohnston> thanks
<czajkowski> np
<jussi> o/
<philballew> 0/
<jussi> My workspace just got much better :=)
<philballew> why's that jussi
<jussi> philballew: re arranged the house, much nicer now
<jussi> and the printer now has a shelf...
<philballew> Nice! Yeah, sounds more productive.
<bkerensa> jcastro: you like hot sauce?
<bkerensa> mhall119 / jcastro: Can I get Reddit Up? http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/y6519/interview_with_canonical_kernel_manager_leann/
<bkerensa> and some +1/Like love ;p
<cjohnston> bkerensa: "With thanks to Ogasawara" reads somewhat odd
<bkerensa> cjohnston: standard interview signoff for omg
<cjohnston> hrm
<bkerensa> cjohnston: sounds even weirder when they replace my with's with whilist
<bkerensa> :D
<cprofitt> jono: dude that rocks!!
<cprofitt> for those curious - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFWvm965iYM
<cprofitt> a good video on why FOSS rocks!
<jono> thanks cprofitt :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-14
<bkerensa> jono: what tool did you use for that video?
<nhandler> bkerensa: The visualization looks a bit like gource: http://code.google.com/p/gource/
<jono> bkerensa, gource
<bkerensa> jono: Why does the accomplishment viewer desktop file have GNOME;Utility;
<bkerensa> specifying it as specifically for GNOME?
<jono> bkerensa, we haven't touched that file for a while
<jono> it may well be wrong
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'm pretty sure that's the default you get from Quickly
<bkerensa> mhall119: hmm
<bkerensa> mhall119: My understanding is that adding GNOME; in the category means it should be a GNOME specific app....
<mhall119> bkerensa: I don't know
<bkerensa> I pushed a merge based on the GNOME Desktop File Specification
<mhall119> OnlyShowIn=GNOME would make it only appear in Gnome sessions
<mhall119> but I don't think Category means too much
<bkerensa> mhall119: :P I'm fussing over nothing likely
<mhall119> likely
<bkerensa> I was just bored and figured I would poke at the source
<mhall119> it may be for DE's that separate apps by toolkit/environment
<mhall119> like, Gtk/Gnome text editors in one menu, Kde/Qt editors in another
 * bkerensa will have to test it on xfce later tonight and see how it shows up
<mhall119> oh I'm sure it'll show up
<mhall119> like I said, OnlyShowIn and NotShowIn are used to limit when they are visible
<bkerensa> kk
<mhall119> Category is just used to know where to group them
<nhandler> The Gnome category is described as being used for "Applications based on GNOME libraries" at http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html
<bkerensa> nhandler: I don't think accomplishments uses gnome libraries
<bkerensa> ahh it uses glib
<nhandler> bkerensa: You would probably know better than me. I've never actually run it (only seen it in some Planet posts).
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> bkerensa: ping!
<jcastro> you could link to leann's segment on onair on youtube for even more goodies
<bkerensa> jcastro: how?
<jono> bkerensa, if you want to poke at the source, feel free to have a crack at fixing some bugs :-)
<jono> we could definitely do with the help :-)
<bkerensa> jono: After this week I will put some effort in... its hectic (family dropped in for a three day visit with very little notice)
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> np
<bkerensa> jono: when are u targeting accomplishments to be packaged and in universe?
<jono> bkerensa, when it is done :-)
<jono> not for a while yet
<bkerensa> applications are never done though ;p
<bkerensa> well except xchat ;)
<jono> bkerensa, I have an idea of what done is
<bkerensa> ;p
<jono> I want us to push out 0.3 first
<jono> and then the next release will likely be a 1.0
<bkerensa> jono: ahh :) any BBQ this week?
<jono> but we have a way to go yet :-)
<jono> bkerensa, maybe a little rib smoking :-)
<bkerensa> I think you might have inspired me to give smoking a try.... I mostly use my regular weber grill
<jono> bkerensa, awesome!
<jono> smoking is a tonne of fun :-)
<jono> bkerensa, the Weber Smokey Mountain is awesome :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRegWI99TS0&feature=player_detailpage#t=3385s is the direct link for leann's part, there should be a way to embed it
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: there is but I dont have access to that acct so I cant embed anything
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: like me to pull anything?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: ?
<bkerensa> Pull what?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: you said you didn't have access to an account, which one did you refer to?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: the ubuntuonair one you linked to of course
<bkerensa> you could add the OMG link to the Leann portion
<bkerensa> they have a link adding feature in video editor
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: yeah, and you can embed to leann's part on the interview
<JoseeAntonioR> that was what jcastro mentioned :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm doing that atm
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I dont have access is what I was saying only the account holder can do that
<czajkowski> aloha
<nothingspecial> good morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> nothingspecial: ello
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey elfy
<elfy> thanks :)
<elfy> balloons: ping
<jcastro> jono: in one post you got more reddit karma than I have in like 5 years
<jono> jcastro, hah, which one?
<jono> oh the teacher one
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> heh, r/BBQ too I see
<jono> :-)
<jono> dpm, mhall119 all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b2d727bc00c25e082c1688c58bece40d7c137f93?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> elfy, wow.. totally never got prompted for your ping
<balloons> ohh.. right.. I have no notifications
<balloons> I broke unity.. I'm running in fluxbox
<balloons> z
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: ello you about
<elfy> balloons: you got 5 minutes for PMs ?
<balloons> elfy, certainly
<elfy> cheers
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: here I am!
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: ello my dear, please see pm
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow! :)
<popey> nigelb, do you have family in india who might know any good deals for microsims for ipads?
<popey> family member is off to india with his ipad soon, wants to get a 3g microsim out there, for a bit of light surfing and maybe skype to home
<nigelb> popey: sure, both my colleagues have iPads, I'll ask them tomorrow.
<popey> nice one, thanks!
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: any indicators you know of to show multiple timezones?
<jcastro> I use a website
<jcastro> I forget now
<czajkowski> jcastro: no bother
<czajkowski> thanks
<mhall119> czajkowski: the datetime indicator lets you do that
<czajkowski> mhall119: looking
<czajkowski> cheers
<mhall119> czajkowski: Time & Date Settings->Clock tab->Choose Locations button
<czajkowski> aye that seems to do the trick
<czajkowski> cheers
 * balloons loves that indicator
<czajkowski> trying to help the new starters in sales
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> sure
<balloons> we'll see if compiz behaves
<balloons> I might need to restart first after I file some bugs
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c7b5b18df474b92b71b52680e7374b8e23143985?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jcastro> jono: ok my juju call is over, we can go whenevs
<jono> jcastro, cool, eating lunch now, will do it after
 * jcastro nods
<jono> jcastro, give me a few mins and I will set it up
<bkerensa> jcastro: Sup
<jcastro> yo
<bkerensa> jcastro: Interview?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> If so I can automagically generate some questions and send them
<jcastro> bkerensa: in the middle of something, ping me later?
<bkerensa> kk
<jcastro> also, I'm boring! There's way more interesting people
<jcastro> like marco and brandon
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f8d23ba01c1eb51032c0b8e86a06285b78ec976c?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<SergioMeneses> jono, is it a public hangout?
<jono> SergioMeneses, no
<SergioMeneses> jono, jeje I see
<balloons> does anyone remember how to have preformatted text on the wiki?
<balloons> ahh.. nvm
<balloons> {{{pre}}}
<balloons> i needed 3! braces
<SergioMeneses> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax
<SergioMeneses> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnEditing
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ty
<balloons> i bookmarked
<balloons> hah
<SergioMeneses> balloons, don't worry :)
<cjohnston> balloons: ping
<balloons> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> balloons: did you get the issue you where told to ping me about resolved?
<balloons> cjohnston, yes thank you
<cjohnston> how?
<balloons> I asked one whose power is greater than even yourself cjohnston
<balloons> that's right.. I went straight to the top
<cjohnston> mhall119?
<balloons> ROFL
<balloons> that's your first guess?
<balloons> mhall119, ^^
<cjohnston> heh
<balloons> we all <3 u!
<cjohnston> well, I know I don't have the power to do that stuff, so he was who I was going to tell you
<balloons> yes I asked mhall119 and he helped me out
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you get the other one that I asked you about a week or two ago fixed?
<mhall119> cjohnston: which one?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-15
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1032202
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1032202 in summit "Summit uses an old mail address not in my Launchpad profile anymore (dup-of: 881019)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 881019 in summit "Lp login is broken after account merge" [Critical,Confirmed]
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: hey, dholbach said you wanted to have an Ubuntu TV session during devweek, right?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I'm trying to find someone to run it
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: great, just wanted to let you know we do have a spot for it ;)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: is Lima a long distance call for you?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: nope, I live in Lima
<philballew> I hear the weather there is good.
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> bkerensa, Hows the Portland weather?
<bkerensa> philballew: Ask JoseeAntonioR in a few mins :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<philballew> ah nice! you guys missed the 105 Sacramento weather I was outside in the past two days.
<bkerensa> philballew: he says its cold in Peru
<bkerensa> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> and he says it's around 90 F in Portland
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: you will have to write code to use that btw otherwise its useless :)
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: there should be sample code for it, don't worry :P
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: the trick is to write your own and use API's for things like Yahoo Weather
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I have one script that will read the news and weather to you
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, seems easy
<cprofitt> yeah... I gotta learn to use external APIs more
 * cprofitt marks down one more thing on to-do list
<dpm> morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, early bird!
<dpm> yep, lots of things to do today :)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: PM
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning
<bkerensa> dpm: next cycle I think I want to get more involved in testing :)
<dpm> bkerensa, definitely!, you should talk to balloons when he's up later
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> dpm: I confused you for balloons
<bkerensa> >.<
<dpm> heh, that's a new one People often get confused by David/Daniel :)
<ajmitch> daniel hugs more
 * dpm hugs ajmitch x 10K
<dpm> just trying to catch up
<dholbach> dpm, hey balloons!
<ajmitch> heh
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<bkerensa> dholbach: Fired Up... Ready To Go
<bkerensa> :)
<dpm> dholbach, hey, what's the last metal song you heard? Were those ribs at the BBQ good? ;-)
<dholbach> dpm, I think recall listening to Iron Maiden in Paolo Sammiccheli's car
<dholbach> but my last ribs I can't recall - probably 10+ years ago :)
<dpm> hehehe
<dholbach> dpm, about that dinosaur's book you told me about....... what was its name again?
<dpm> dholbach, Puff, the Magic Dragon?
<dholbach> hahaha
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> dpm, don't let jcastro hear you referring to dinosaurs as dragons :-P
<dpm> dholbach, I'm sure he wouldn't mind using it as a chance to start a discussion about dinosaurs :)
<dholbach> that's probably right :)
 * ajmitch needs to put on some iron maiden now
<bkerensa> dholbach: interested in reviewing a merge proposal? :) its a re-target from precise that I hope to get in this cycle
<dholbach> bkerensa, I just did my pilot shift yesterday and was hoping to do something else right now - if you're waiting a bit longer for it to be reviewed, it was because we couldn't get a list of branches from LP for 2-3 weeks, I just found a way to workaround it yesterday
<bkerensa> dholbach: ahh ok :) yeah its still in white but I do have some proposals in orange :) I'll wait till someone else sees it and if it gets close to freeze I will poke someone :P
<dholbach> cool
<czajkowski> aloha
<philballew> howdy czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: did you get sorted yesterday?
<dholbach> czajkowski, no, but I found a workaround myself
<dholbach> an ugly workaround, but it works
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> ok
<dholbach> dpm, I think something went wrong here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevelopers/AppShowdown/CommunityVote?action=diff&rev2=20&rev1=17
 * dpm looks
<dpm> ouch
<dpm> dholbach, thanks a lot for the heads up, fixed
<dholbach> de nada
<nigelb> dholbach: you actually look at all those emails?!?!
<nigelb> Oh well.
<nigelb> This wasn't hard to find, lol.
<dholbach> nigelb, no, I'm not subscribed to the whole wiki any more
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> it was linked from a blog post
<nigelb> ah!
<dholbach> so I checked and found it broken :)
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/launchpad-downtime-august-16th FYI folks
<jcastro> technoviking: ping a ling
<dholbach> jono, oi oi
<jono> hey dholbach!
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, mhall119, dpm, balloons https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/73a77557b49c899a2fa587476d0cf681f4b3266f?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> hey!
<dpm> jono, mike and I wrapping iup a call, will be there in a minute
<jono> dpm, np
<pleia2> jono: looks like the UW blueprint was never approved so it's not showing up in burndown charts, can you do this? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<jono> pleia2, done
<pleia2> thanks!
<jono> dpm, mhall119 casn you join us
<dpm> jono, ok, ready to join
<jono> dpm, thanks
<dpm> jono, can't seem to join that hangout, would you mind inviting me?
<jono> dpm, done
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/73a77557b49c899a2fa587476d0cf681f4b3266f?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<bkerensa> what is this http://soundcloud.com/ubuntu-audiocast/ubuntu-audiocast-teaser-1 ?
<bkerensa> some podcast teaser with a sheep and jono bacon in it?
<popey> yes indeed bkerensa
<popey> there is a second one
<bkerensa> =o
<popey> with less goats
<bkerensa> more sheep? :D
<popey> sorry, fewer goats
<bkerensa> needs more cowbell
<dholbach> got to run
<dholbach> see you :)
<technoviking> jcastro: pong
<technoviking> popey: less goats, that is crazy talk
<technoviking> crap, my @ubuntu.com address stopped working WTF?
<jcastro> !!
<jcastro> technoviking: ok so I got the license for that dude to work on the openid code
<jcastro> but I would still like to investigate that plugin bkerensa pointed out
<jcastro> because it looks drop in
<technoviking> ok
<jcastro> and if it'll support future versions of VB without us having to do the work ...
<jcastro> man if you drop that plugin into a directory and it just works perfectly I'm going to go outside and punch myself
<technoviking> I was removed as an admin from the forums, but should still have access to the test forum
<jcastro> testing is fine
<jcastro> I wasn't thinking on the live one
<elfy> :)
<jcastro> so does the test one have access to OID?
<balloons> jcastro, please film the punching
<jcastro> so like, not testing on a VPS that you had, etc.
<czajkowski> I folks http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/disruption-to-ppa-uploading-and-building
<technoviking> jcastro: the test one should, at least IS thinks so
<jcastro> technoviking: ok
<jcastro> so basically
<jcastro> we could try the plugin there and see if it works? no harm no foul?
<technoviking> yup
<jcastro> this sounds awesome to me
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: do I need to do anything to get ubuntuonair.com updated for my Q&A session?
<popey> yes, you do!
<popey> didier is currently using it isnt he?
<mhall119> yes
<jcastro> hey so we should start booking ubuntuonair on the fridge calendar
<jcastro> so people don't collide
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm already on the on-air calendar
<jcastro> \o/
<popey> i removed the calendar from the site (as per suggestion from jcastro )
<jcastro> oh, you mean you put it on the onair calendar thing
<mhall119> App Developer Q&A starting in #ubuntu-on-air and http://youtu.be/_hN9zAcTqUk
<balloons> ohh we can get timeslots now eh?
<balloons> hehe
<jcastro> I think we Just Did It
<jcastro> bkerensa: hey can you help marcoceppi get the word out on his survey?
<jcastro> bkerensa: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/y9rfn/hows_ask_ubuntu_working_out_for_you/
<jcastro> upvotes welcome, etc.
<bkerensa> sure
<bkerensa> jcastro: u woke me earlier :P
<jcastro> woops, sorry!
<bkerensa> >.< I need to set znc to have DND hours
<bkerensa> jcastro: there three upvotes on reddit ;) and Ill hit HN/G+/FB/Twit
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> technoviking: or bkerensa: what was that SSO plugin?
<elfy> jcastro: http://vbsso.com/
<jcastro> yup got it, thanks
<elfy> hope it works :)
<jcastro> searching for "vbulletin" in my browser only returned every forum thread I've ever read
<elfy> LOL
<elfy> jcastro: you might be able to answer this - might not ... various things use SSO - everything recognises me as Elfy except the RT system ?
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> it might use your launchpad name perhaps?
<elfy> that's elfy ... thought it odd
<elfy> unless it's this cookie I just found
<elfy> nope
<elfy> oh well :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: I doubt that the plugin works out of the box... SSO has been something many add-on developers have been trying to get working solid since like vb2... It probably needs a little love and tweaking
<bkerensa> do you know when a license will come?
<jcastro> it's here, I sent it to the guy
<bkerensa> ahh good
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: we still need to define what will be going on with it (about events which were IRC-only in the past)
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry about not pinging you before, I've been extremely busy with school
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-16
<jono> imbrandon, did you get a chance to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-viewer/+bug/1034104
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1034104 in ubuntu-accomplishments-viewer "Links are unreadable in orange bar in opportunity information" [Medium,Confirmed]
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: got the person for the ubuntu TV session?
<imbrandon> jono: ahh no, got tottally wrapped in a bunch of other things and it slipped my mind
<imbrandon> i'll hit it right now
<imbrandon> was just goofin on youtube a bit anyway :)
<imbrandon> jono, bkerensa, jcastro: zomg, sometimes I cant fathom just how red-neck people can be ... ( and for the rest of you , I dont use red-neck in a derogitory way as I'm pretty sure thats was my adopted nickname at UDS last eimt ) ...... http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2012/06/25/ultimate-zombie-destoyer-does-not-disappoint-pic-video
<imbrandon> what the helll, how do people really make stuff like that !
 * imbrandon fixes css bugs 
<imbrandon> jono: ok from the description of the issue its for sure a css issue and in the client as sugested but i'm a little stumped here looking at the two screen shots , have them both up at the same time and i'm not catching the bug ...
<imbrandon> err seeing it ... i'm sure i'm just overlooking , but where exaactlty ? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112204373/highlighted.png
<imbrandon> thats a direct link to the image so you dont need to load LP up
<imbrandon> is it refering to the copy that seens to stop at " ... section of the" ?
<imbrandon> .j #ubuntu-accomplishments
<imbrandon> err
<Guest98918> imbrandon, any luck on that bug?
<Guest98918> I think it is just a small CSS tweak to not show the link in orange
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> i got it fixed
<imbrandon> and found another small one too
<imbrandon> pushin now
<imbrandon> i'll put a normal MP for it , i have the others readyish tooo trying to get the bulk of them, poped tonight
<imbrandon> jono_: ^ ( assuming u was guest )
<imbrandon> and yea that bug thats all it was , just thecss for anchors and a:hover a:active etc not to be orange on the orange bg
<imbrandon> super simple small
<imbrandon> hey i was looking at that mock app you mentioned, you use the web or desktop client , i like the fact there is a osx version too , probably try it out next week
<jono_> imbrandon, so did you fix it?
<jono_> ahh you put in a MP?
<jono_> imbrandon, I don't see a MP
<bkerensa> imbrandon: what are your javascript skills like? :)
<dpm> morning all
<jussi> Hello everyone
<dpm> hey jussi
<jussi> heya dpm
<imbrandon> bkerensa: very solid but having a puter issue i'll holler at ya in a sec
<imbrandon> jono_: its at lp:ubuntu-accomplishments-system/viewer but i'm fighting with LP to let me req a MP
<imbrandon> oh wow, i think i jsut got 3 of them to go at once jono_ ( good thing )
<imbrandon> #119844 is that one , ok bkerensa whats up man ? drop me a query about the JS question i'ma grab a drink and brb
<bkerensa> imbrandon: no worries I got it... I am just going to write it in php
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<bkerensa> I would rather not inclide anymore JS on my blog anyways :D
<imbrandon> right on :) well honestly if you can code php you can js, syntax and everythign is about identical
<imbrandon> just include php.js ( look it up ) and the functino names are even the same :)
<imbrandon> cheers ! /me goes the rest of this fixed up before he quites for the night ... ttyl bro
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<elfy> how's Thursday ?
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<czajkowski> morning
<elfy> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> I'd like today to run smoothly
<philballew> Dont we all czajkowski , dont we all.
<czajkowski> LP is going to be intermiterant for the next 12 hours
<czajkowski> so builds will be slow
<czajkowski> so I suspect people will have missed all our annoucments so will be trying to keep people happy :)
<elfy> good luck with that
<philballew> Perfect. Now I have an excuse as to why I did not commit anything tonight. I might actually sleep :)
<czajkowski> see our blog
<czajkowski> blog.lp.net
<philballew> Id buy that domain...
 * jussi commits philballew's head to his pillow...
<philballew> one of these days, one of these days...
<czajkowski> gah!!
<czajkowski> users with less than 125 reputation can only post questions every 5 minutes; try again later.
 * czajkowski headdesks with AU!!!
<philballew> Yeah, I need to build my reputation there to.
<czajkowski> rather irritating when I have to copy over some Answers from LP there
<czajkowski> gonna be a long day
<AlanBell> czajkowski: where is one you have answered?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: http://askubuntu.com/users/63708/czajkowski?tab=activity
<AlanBell> 126 reputation \o/
<AlanBell> carry on :)
 * philballew upvotes
<czajkowski> whooo
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> now I can do my work rather than having to have a 5 mins break
<philballew> the 5 minute break does sound kinda nice though :)
<czajkowski> philballew: aye if I were in an office and fancied a break and going for a cuppa tea, but I work from home, so it's not realy needed tbh
<czajkowski> jcastro: can you please create the tag node on AU I cant as I dont' have 300 pts
<jussi> czajkowski: tea at desk is a rather common thing in my home office :D
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> already on my 2nd bucket of the stuff
<czajkowski> and barrys tea :LD
<czajkowski> :D
<jussi> Its actually really nice to work from home
<czajkowski> yup I go into the office once a week to see people though
<jussi> I always thought it would be annoying, but its actually easy
<czajkowski> Im also working with a team to show them them ubuntu community and get them involved
<jussi> Its just great cause I can give Elodi lunch, help hold her for a min when needed and so on - makes for a good connection with her :)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> It is weird on team calls hearing kids in the background
<czajkowski> not usually what you'd hear on business work calls
<czajkowski> but it's nice
<czajkowski> all of my team bar a few have kids
<elfy> jussi: I did my degree when I had a newborn - it was excellent to be a bigger part of her life then I would have been working
<jussi> hrm, does anyone here have access to an open jabber network where we can create a password protected room for testing?
<jussi> elfy: I understand completely
<philballew>  czajkowski, if you only need someone with 300 pts I can make that tag as he is probably asleep.
<czajkowski> philballew: cool node commissioning  and decommissioning
<czajkowski> 3 :D
<popey> czajkowski, need something doing on au?
<czajkowski> popey: I need 3 new tags created
<popey> ok
<czajkowski> node
<czajkowski> commissioning
<czajkowski> decommissioning
<czajkowski> AlanBell: https://launchpad.net/kanban-tracker
<AlanBell> oooh
<popey> oooh?
<jussi> AlanBell: put it up and let us play!
<popey> czajkowski, seems i can't create tags either, sorry
<czajkowski> popey: thats ok thanks though
<jrgifford> czajkowski: hey, so i'm sure you've seen this already, but for future reference, if you can provide attribution for your LP answers > askubuntu posts, that'd be great. :)
<czajkowski> jrgifford: no idea what you mean tbh
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: with what, the calendar?
<jrgifford> czajkowski: http://askubuntu.com/questions/176507/more-nodes-stuck-on-commissioning#comment218284_176507 - someone did some checking and found that those posts were taken verabatim from LP answers, we'd appreciate it if you were to add attribution in the future so we don't run into copyright issues. :)
<czajkowski> *sigh* really
<czajkowski> this is part of my job to take them from LP which I work on to put them on AU
<jcastro> hey, I've seen this error before
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> it's already long winded enough
<jcastro> can I dupe all the ssh maas error ones to this one?
<jcastro> it's basically the same error I think
<czajkowski> jrgifford: we're closing down the LP answers just to put them on AU
<czajkowski> jcastro: *shrugs* up to you
<jcastro> czajkowski: that's fine, you can't get in trouble for stealing from yourself
<czajkowski> I need to go bac k and add tags which I couldnt create as I dont have enough points, which seems to be rather stupid and annoying
<czajkowski> jcastro: I know !
<czajkowski> jcastro: please do be telling this to jrgifford
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> unless you're john fogarty, who was found guilty for stealing his own songs
<jrgifford> czajkowski: in that case, don't worry about it. i didn't know, and got tasked with finding out. sorry!
<czajkowski> jrgifford: start wiht asking what I;m up to next time :)
<jcastro> don't blame him, CC-compliance is SERIOUS BUSINESS </greg-g>
<czajkowski> not say I've done something wrong :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: now while I have your attention on this AU business
<czajkowski> can you please create 3 tags for me
<czajkowski> as I need one for notes commissioning and decommissioning
<czajkowski> but nodes espeially
<jcastro> nodes you mean?
<jcastro> ok so "nodes"
<czajkowski> *nodes
<czajkowski> will have a possibly 8 more Q's to go up soon once MAAS folks review them
<czajkowski> and then by Next Friday am shutting down answers for MAAS on LP down
<jcastro> rawk
<czajkowski> jcastro: only if people answer the mail ;)
<jcastro> ok so you need "nodes" and what else?
<czajkowski> balloons: you look after checkbox stuff?
<czajkowski> jcastro: commissioning  and decommissioning
<jrgifford> czajkowski: I'm sorry I overreacted.
<jcastro> ok, you sure you want those seperate? I think just piling them under maas will be more than enough
<czajkowski> jrgifford: no bother
<czajkowski> jcastro: up to you I guess was trying to help for search
<jcastro> let me think for a moment on it.
<czajkowski> you know the AU better than me and I've had a day pulling my hair out on it :0
<czajkowski> ::)
<jcastro> hah, no worries
<czajkowski> jcastro: I hit the you can only post things every 5 mins first thing this morning
<jcastro> ok yeah I think just "maas" because the first tag always gets mentioned on google first.
<czajkowski> so had to get people to up vote stuff
<jcastro> czajkowski: that's because you haven't earned enough rep, you should have more now.
<jcastro> right.
<jrgifford> jcastro: piling them up under MAAS should be sufficent, and then they mention "Decommissiong" in the title or body.
<jcastro> it's like a new user spam thing to make sure you're not posting 50 questions at a time about viagra
<jcastro> but after a bit it should sort itself
<czajkowski> nods
<greg-g> jcastro: it is, and I've even bugged LP bloggers about it many times for images they've used without proper attribution ;)
<balloons> czajkowski, what checkbox stuff?
<czajkowski> balloons: we're trying to figure this one out., https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/205036
<balloons> czajkowski, ugh
<czajkowski> balloons: yes
<czajkowski> has thrown some of the folks
<czajkowski> it happened last week while I was off and still not resilved
<czajkowski> *RESOLVED!
<balloons> you'll have to direct that to the checkbox team.. I too have found it to be confusing and quite odd..
<czajkowski> ok
<balloons> However, the reason he is doing it I can help with
<balloons> I recommend people just run lshw and paste the info somewhere and share the URL
<czajkowski> balloons: which teams
<czajkowski> *team
<balloons> soon (hopefully this cycle), we'll have a proper hw db and this will be solved
<balloons> work is being done now
<balloons> czajkowski, ahh.. you want to subscribe someone?
<czajkowski> no I want to redirect it to someone other than LP
<czajkowski> first hit I get is checkbox system testing
<czajkowski> wondering is that ok
<czajkowski> or else checkbox editor
<balloons> ohh right
<balloons> yes checkbox system testing
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> another thing out of my queue
<balloons> hehe np
<jono> mhall119, dpm my call is running over, start without me
<dpm> ok
<dpm> jono, mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/864d5b8dbc647b2a2ec2a7b96c547f0eaaa8fc07?authuser=0&hl=en#
<mhall119> dpm: my webcam doesn't seem to be working, I'm going to try rebooting
<dpm> mhall119, no worries
<dpm> a hammer sometimes works too
<jono> dpm, mhall119 will be there in one sec
<dpm> jono, let me re-join
<jono> ok
<cjohnston> jono: ping
<jono> cjohnston, hey
<jono> otp
<cjohnston> jono:  the summit server was mistakenly taken to the new DC.. so it has to be taken back to the other dc.. letting you know since we are accrpting sponsorship apps with a deadline
<czajkowski> oh dear :/
<AlanBell> what is the deadline for sponsorship?
<cjohnston> mon
<cjohnston> im trying to get an eta
<AlanBell> thanks
<czajkowski> ah thats not so bad thought it was friday
<czajkowski> thre are disruptions also on Saturday
<IdleOne> This may be naive of me, but if the server is up and running. Why not just leave it where it is?
<jcastro> they're moving from one dc to another
<IdleOne> right, but cjohnston said it was moved and now needs to be taken back
<daker> i applied to sponsorship...AAAAND it's gone :D
<jcastro> yeah until monday I am sure, and then they'll probably move it
<balloons> daker, what do you mean it's gone?
<daker> balloons: nothing :D just kidding
<balloons> daker, you scare me :-) I was helping some folks to apply and they had complications.. I didn't want to hear about more potential issues :-) I'd feel bad
<daker> sorry balloons
<cjohnston> IdleOne: it was moved by mistake, but is not yet back up. they are going to leave it at the new dc Jono, so hopefully 2-4 hours until its back
<IdleOne> cjohnston: Thank you for answering. I was just being curious. Seemed a waste of time and money to bring it back when it is already at the new location.
<cjohnston> IdleOne: space + anything else could be a reason to potentially not..
<czajkowski> IdleOne: also a busy weekend ahead of them doing different things including switching and moving machines
<IdleOne> I'm sure there are a dozen reasons why it would need to be brought back. I was really asking out of pure ignorance because I can't think of any :)
<jcastro> there's a million moving pieces to a datacenter move
<jcastro> like, what if the connections/switches/etc. aren't set up for that service in the new building, etc.
<jcastro> DNS, and so on
<jcastro> I don't envy those guys, that stuff is hard to do
<IdleOne> I bet it is.
<jono> cjohnston, ok
<jcastro> time for lunch
<jcastro> spicy chicken. It's basically the sandwich of destiny.
<AlanBell> IdleOne: it isn't working now, this is why it needs to go back
<AlanBell> oh, sorry, was scrolled back
<dholbach> alright my friends - got to go - see you around :)
<dpm> hey didrocks ;)
<didrocks> hey dpm ;)
<cyphermox> hey, perhaps I'm slow to the news, but I just noticed this on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uDFhRVCiL4
<cyphermox> an ad with a few nice shots of Ubuntu :)
<technoviking> jcastro: will have time tomorrow to start looking at vbsso
<jcastro> cooh
<bkerensa> jcastro: popeyes spicy chicken is the best :D
<cjohnston> jono: et al, summit is back online
<jono> cjohnston, thanks
<jcastro> woo
<czajkowski> cjohnston: anything happen the LTP recently
<czajkowski> did create a global event
<czajkowski> now it's gone
<czajkowski> jono: do you have a date again for UGJ ?
<pleia2> the wiki page is updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/
<pleia2> 7th - 9th September 2012
<czajkowski> thanks
<cjohnston> czajkowski:  not to my knowledge. talk to daker maybe?
<jcastro> balloons: hey
<balloons> jcastro, ho
<jcastro> balloons: have you personally tested the kernel/xorg backport to 12.04 stuff?
<jcastro> my nvidia driver fails to build with it
<jcastro> wondering if there's a workaround?
<balloons> jcastro, I have.. long ago. I'm on quantal now and running amd with open drivers
<balloons> it's in a word.. brillant
<balloons> no bugs or weird gotchas or glitches
<balloons> it's heaven
<jcastro> dedicated graphics card?
<balloons> yep
<jcastro> 2 monitors?
<jcastro> link me up!
<balloons> no, one big monitor now
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I need the dual stuff
<balloons> I have a monster monitor now.. unity rocks for window management
<balloons> I have the same dual screens.. just without the break in the middle :-)
<jcastro> wait, huh?
<jcastro> balloons: ok so how do I add my bug to the package tracker thing?
<jcastro> this is for testing the quantal kernel on 12.04
<balloons> right
<balloons> well, I could tell you, but I want to test my docs
<balloons> so :-)
<jcastro> that's fine
<jcastro> link me up!
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/CallforTesting/Walkthrough
<balloons> thanks, and thanks for testing :-)
<jcastro> ok so in this case
<jcastro> it's not a kernel bug
<jcastro> it's an X bug
<jcastro> they ask for a qa-kernel-lts-testing tag
<jcastro> oh I see
<jcastro> I need to click on the test case
<jcastro> then I can put in the bug #
 * balloons watches
<jcastro> where do I find my hw profile in launchpad btw?
<balloons> ahh yes, the hw profile
<balloons> it's currently still a sore spot.. but soon soon, all will be well ;-)
<balloons> did you make a profile using checkbox before?
<balloons> if not, you've got a few options
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the one in launchpad?
<balloons> ohh ok
<balloons> yes
<jcastro> yeah I just forgot the url
<jcastro> and it doesn't seem exposed from my ~jorge page
 * balloons looking
<hobgoblin> jcastro: /+hwdb-submissions on the end
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~/+hwdb-submissions
<balloons> indeed
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> balloons: I am hating ARM :|
<jcastro> I think you can do http://launchpad.net/+me/+hwdb-submissions
<jcastro> or is it ~me?
<balloons> just the tilda works
<balloons> me doesn't seem to
<jcastro> ah rock
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~ is short for your homepage also
<jcastro> hey just put a link on that form then
<jcastro> "click here to get it"
<jcastro> balloons: ok done, seems to have submitted it twice?
<hobgoblin> jcastro: +1 to a link to it
<hobgoblin> I fight my memory each and every time
<balloons> jcastro, checking
<balloons> yea, double submit
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/223/builds/21033/testcases/1306/results
<balloons> see the pencil icon?
<balloons> you can edit and delete your entry using it
<jcastro> ok
<balloons> that should be on the wiki somewhere.. it's in the video
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> I can confirm I only clicked once though
<jcastro> just in case you thought I was being all dumb
<balloons> jcastro, no no :-)
<jcastro> balloons: hey so
<jcastro> now that I read your blog post
<jcastro> I am wondering if it really is "applications always crashing", or if it's "apport really annoys me."
<jcastro> like, when one of my apps crash it's like pop up city.
<jcastro> so I'm always like "this release is much worse than before"
<jcastro> but it's a mental thing because before things would crash in the background and I wouldn't notice
<jono> czajkowski, to be honest, we havent spent any time on the UGJ
<jono> we have been working on some more pressing matters
<mhall119> jcastro: you were asking me the other day about new unity features
<mhall119> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/say-hello-to-unitys-newest-feature-previews
<jcastro> heh yeah
<jcastro> I saw it
<jcastro> man, I found the coolest app
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYrW56-qGjY
<jcastro> the author just posted it on reddit
<jcastro> how slick is that.
<mhall119> jcastro: it was a Showdown entry
<mhall119> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1276/
<jcastro> it is awesome
<snap-l> jcastro: What exactly does Uberwriter do?
<jcastro> it just writes text.
<snap-l> in markdown
<snap-l> OK.
<jcastro> well, I like the attention to detail, like the focus mode
<jcastro> snap-l: you're not throwing away vim or anything
<jcastro> it's just a cute little text editor that I plan on using for like, writing emails, etc when I don't need the megadeth-power of vim
<snap-l> "don't need the megadeth-power of vim" == never. ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: nope, to define what events in the Ubuntu IRC Workshops are going to use IRC and which are using Ubuntu on Air
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: for example, we said the second day of openweek would be full of Ubuntu on Air sessions
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> we did say that
<jcastro> that was for openweek though right, not the upcoming developerweek sessions daniel is working on right?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: right, but Daniel considered working with uonair as an option, because the instructors could screenshare and show how the process goes
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> ok so how many sessions we thinking about?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, in the second day of OpenWeek we have 3 sessions + Ask Mark! (already booked him)
<JoseeAntonioR> and in devweek, we would need to ask dholbach
<jcastro> whoa I didn't even know we kicked off openweek planning!
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I have just booked Mark, so we don't crash with his schedule
<JoseeAntonioR> he's still having the Canonical sprint by that time
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: once you have some ideas let  me know
<czajkowski> jono: np, annoucement sent out and event created on the ltp.
<jono> thanks czajkowski!
<daker> czajkowski: what ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-17
<bkerensa> jono: Do we want people to be doing testing for upgrades to Quantal?
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<cjohnston> I would assume always
<pleia2> we'll be doing iso testing at our jam
<jcastro> hey bkerensa
<jcastro> do you happen to know if subway is going to get multiple server support any time soon?
<jcastro> the alice guy just sent me a mail, he's finishing off the project and I'm going to need a new client soon. :-/
<jcastro> bkerensa: oh, nm, I found the bug
<jcastro> aha, some guy is running multiple tabs for multiple networks
<jcastro> that sounds good enough
<bkerensa> jcastro: I dont know I will ask... but right now its over 100 degrees
<bkerensa> so Im shutting off all appliances
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> hah
<head_victim> bkerensa: your link to the global jam actually appears to go to the March jam, not the September one (in your bog post).
<head_victim> That being said, that one has a lot more relevant information on it than the actual page :/
<bkerensa> head_victim: its actually a link from the global jam wiki
<bkerensa> head_victim: its because the UGJ wiki is outdated
<head_victim> bkerensa: ah well there you go, at least you know someone read your blog ;)
<czajkowski> morning
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, morning
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: hey hey how are you
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, fine ty I have to sleep if I want to go to work in a few hours
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: I'm up early as doing a half day before I head to oggcamp
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, great!
<SergioMeneses> I had a meeting about ~ubuntu-es early
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: cool you can fill me in and the others via mail go get some zzzz's
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, sure! and I go to take your word! jeje
<SergioMeneses> have a nice day
<czajkowski> toodles SergioMeneses
<pleia2> czajkowski: have fun :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: will do
<czajkowski> pleia2: is it late where you are or just uber early for me
<pleia2> czajkowski: it's 11:30
<pleia2> I'm often still awake at this time, just not always online :)
<czajkowski> hows the cats doing?
<pleia2> good good
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> popey: your cat looks like our old cat.
<jcastro> now I miss my old cat.
<popey> :(
<nigelb> popey: So, best advice so far I've got re:microsim get a normal sim and cut it :/
<popey> hah
<popey> nigelb, know of any particularly good deals out there?
<nigelb> apparently that's what everyone does!
<popey> for people on a short stay
<popey> yeah, my phone has a cut down one in :)
<nigelb> So, Airtel and Vodafone are the okay providers to go to. They do prepaid.
<nigelb> But be warned though.
<nigelb> India is pretty crazy about doumentation.
<nigelb> We usually ask for address proof and ID proof. I don't know how it would work for foreigners.
<popey> they don't do pay as you go?
<popey> or sim rental?
<nigelb> prepaid is pay as you I think.
<popey> thanks nigelb !
<nigelb> popey: np!
<dholbach> popey, going to India?
<nigelb> He's going to shut us down
<nigelb> lol
<popey> not me, my wifes cousin
<popey> hah
<nigelb> (sorry, that was hard to resist)
<popey> not heard that in a while
<nigelb> I should get someone to do a memeable picture of you ;)
<popey> there's a few of them floating around
<nigelb> ha \o/
<popey> http://planet.bitfolk.com/images/popey.png
<popey> is one of my faves
<nigelb> the picture is too tiny to make a meme out of it ;-)
<popey> true
<dholbach> nigelb, it should be be hard to shut down a country of one billion people who are all capable of things like this: http://goo.gl/I0uZy
<nigelb> On that note, the internet has delivered. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCiY1y3uJ3o
<nigelb> dholbach: hahahaha
<nigelb> that is epic, lol
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: got anyone for the Ubuntu TV session? schedule about to close
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: let me check again
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: not this time for the TV team
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: ok, then :)
<daker> nigelb: http://youtu.be/wEtWxIL_b2U :D
<dholbach> daker, haha, great video
<dholbach> I'd love to sit on the top of a train
<dholbach> nigelb, ^ if I come and visit you - can you arrange that? :-P
<daker> dholbach: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8Vhr01cesDk <= US
<nigelb> dholbach: hahahaa
<dholbach> daker, ok, I've got to stop watching these now :)
<dholbach> nigelb, I'll take that as a 'yes' - thanks
<nigelb> haha.
<dholbach> shukriya :)
<daker> dholbach, nigelb http://i.imgur.com/sHHQv.png popey :D ?
<nigelb> Is that Elvis?
<mhall119> daker: no beach ball?
<daker> no https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=164QsKFlq4o 1:50min
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> lets roll
<jono> setting it up
<jono> dholbach, mhall119, balloons, jcastro https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/241e17663953b76ce80f9dd93e3ec5801afb3f44?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> I'm like the silent killer
<balloons> I'll be with ya'll more later
<twobottux> aucommunity: How to submit a feature request to the canonical team? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/177082/how-to-submit-a-feature-request-to-the-canonical-team>
<twobottux> aucommunity: How to submit a feature request to the canonical team? [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/177082/how-to-submit-a-feature-request-to-the-canonical-team>
<DJones> jono: Are you expecting somebody to contact you via IRC? there's a user in #ubuntu says they've been trying to get in touch with you
<DJones> 17:11 < areallygayuserna> Hello does anyone know how I can contact Jono Bacon. I was directed by the UK Canonical office to contact him here.
<DJones> They've also been asking using the nick " miririri7_dr0id"
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend
<jono> DJones, I have nop idea who that is
<IdleOne> it is rather complicated to google you and find a way to contact.
<Pici> I think they were asking what the 'US Canonical Headquarters' number was earlier.
<jono> mhall119, G+?
<mhall119> yup
<DJones> jono: Last I saw, they'd sent you a pm anyway
<jono> DJones, its all sorted
<jono> thanks
 * bkerensa waves
<jcastro> jono: are you lunching now/soon or got time?
<greg-g> oh right, lunch time
<jono> jcastro, not had lunch yet
<jono> been on calls
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> catch you on the flipside?
<jono> will ping when I am done with lunch
 * jcastro nods
<jono> just need to sync up with mhall119 first
 * jcastro breaks for lunch too
<jcastro> I need to get better about eating on a schedule, lol
<jono> jcastro, ready in a few mins?
<jcastro> FO SHO
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3ba281ac57168a7a521aa41e7754b341d0f04fcf?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<mhall119> yay, I'm not running Quantal
<balloons> ?
<balloons> lol?
<mhall119> s/not/now/
<balloons> AHH!
<balloons> yea, mine is STILL going
<balloons> of course I haven't slowed down to be nice to it at all
<balloons> still running vm's, etc
<mhall119> wow, empathy looks different
<balloons> yea.. it's quite different
<mhall119> can't I make the contact smaller?
<balloons> mhall119, now you now less options is better
<mhall119> well, I'm willing to give it a try
<balloons> heh.. to my knowledge no you can't change it
<balloons> or revert back to the old style
<balloons> it grew on me.. but I was a heavy pidgin user before switching to empathy after the integration with ubuntu
<balloons> and in the end.. I have minimal needs so it meets them
<mhall119> aw, no EnigMail for the new Thunderbird?
<mhall119> now how will I hide my plans for world domination from the justice leage?
<balloons> no worries.. the Evil League of Evil can help you out
 * balloons inserts "horrible" dr. horrible reference.. with a pun!
<balloons> AND.. we're back in quantal
<balloons> fun times
<mhall119> mine's broken
<jono> mhall119, broken?
<jono> there was a recent X upload
<jono> maybe that was it?
<mhall119> jono: no, unity upgrade bug
<jono> mhall119, ahh
 * balloons knows mhall119 reported his result :-)
<mhall119> balloons: there's already a bug for it
<mhall119> I just needed to get the missing gschema file
<balloons> ahh
<mhall119> now it's just crashing on me a lot (using the unity-team/staging PPA though)
<balloons> hehe
<elfy> balloons: thanks for that - I needed that reply :)
<balloons> elfy, no worries
<elfy> :)
<balloons> thanks for sticking with it
<balloons> arm desktop is broken right now
<balloons> till 3d driver is fixed
<elfy> and while I would love to say it is Saturday - I shall be about on IRC support (other than #ubuntu) with forum being down
<elfy> balloons: I am thinking that an ARM m/l is going to be worth it in the long run - better to do it now while need is low than later
<elfy> QA list is great - but ....
<elfy> I really don't need to know that 64bit alterante is up the creek for an odd case that has nothing to with ARM just now
<elfy> kind of thing
<balloons> elfy, yes.. well communicating what's going on with the images is an open discussion I think
<balloons> the people working on alt need to know about alt, arm about arm, etc
<elfy> yep - agree completely - trouble comes if you have someone like that troublesome elf guy - who only uses unity with this arm - so misses most of the bugs :p
<elfy> I filter ARm stuff  - been 3 of us I think ;)
<balloons> :)
<elfy> on one hand I cvan understand having someone testing this stuff who is not tech - on the other I wonder if having someone who ran away from unity is any help
<elfy> though I guess he is the ' surprise' element in the test
<elfy> at the end of the day I am happy to keep fighting the fight for it so ...
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-18
<balloons> excellent.. glad your still in it
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I've done the a3 thing and upgrade 4 times so fdar just to see what I can get going lol
<elfy> works fine with classic  ...
<elfy> it is fun :)
<elfy> maybe if the others are good with IRC then a channel might be an idea
<balloons> we hang around on #ubuntu-testing, #u+1, and now.. #ubuntu-arm
<balloons> not everyone does IRC
<balloons> :-(
<elfy> aah - I tend not to do those channels
<elfy> balloons: thanks for the -arm channel - shall idle in them all when I call my few channels
<elfy> goodnight now
<mhall119> vibhav: under 18 is considered a minor in the US, don't know about UK and Denmark
<vibhav> Hmm, I asked bilal about this and he said that there were no suh requirements for minors.
<vibhav> Such*
<mhall119> really?  Well bilal might know better than me
<mhall119> but Marianna would have the final word on it
<mhall119> pleia2: did you "make init"? that should setup your virtualenv and install django into it
<pleia2> mhall119: that was during the "make init" I'll save the whole stdout and we'll work on this later in the week when you have time if I can't figure it out :)
<nigelb> pleia2: You're welcome to ping me as well.
<nigelb> Especially if mhall119 isn't reachable :)
<nigelb> mhall119: For the errors that pleia2 was getting, could you upgrade django version in requirements.txt. Probably south version too. Basically, we moved to 1.3 and forgot to update the requirements.txt :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Or at least, that's what I think the problem is. I could be wrong :)
<daker> nigelb: we moved to 1.3 ? when ?
<nigelb> daker: I thought we did. Didn't we?
<daker> not yet
<nigelb> Gah.
<nigelb> So this is probably a path issue.
 * pleia2 hrms
<pleia2> well, the errors are here: http://princessleia.com/temp/ltp_make_init_errors.txt
<pleia2> obviously I could go through and try to fix errors myself, but I don't know what is a real error (causing the problem) and what is a "oh yeah it does that every time, ignore it" error ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-19
<daker> pleia2: try : make clean
<daker> then retype the same commands as before
<pleia2> I've doen that several times :)
<pleia2> (retried with 1.3 too)
<daker> pleia2: which version 12.04 ?
<pleia2> yeah
<daker> pleia2: then try :
<daker> cd ./loco_directory/ && ../env/bin/python manage.py shell
<daker> then paste this :
<daker> from django.core.management import execute_manager
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: I can tell you what I did (I'm 15)
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: if you still need it, just ping me
<IdleOne> JoseeAntonioR: the info is not for me but for vibhav
<JoseeAntonioR> vibhav: what do you exactly need to know? you can attend with a legal guardian (parents count as such), and you can't obviously drink as per country legislations
<pleia2> daker: ok, done (had to make init again, forgot I had make cleaned after trying 1.3)
<pleia2> no errors
<mhall119> nigelb: summit moved to 1.3, ltp is still 1.2 I think
<mhall119> pleia2: the make file isn't very smart, so if you get an error during make init you usually have to delete the ./env/ directory and start ove
<pleia2> clean removes env
<pleia2> (it's the first thing it does :))
<pleia2> clean: rm -rf env/
<pleia2> etc
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> pleia2: are you still getting the same error?
<pleia2> yep
<nigelb> mhall119: if ltp is on 1.2 the requirements file hasn't been updated.
<mhall119> it's odd, because it found django just fine when it ran syncdb and migrate...
<mhall119> nigelb: it could be 1.1
<nigelb> that's the exact same thought I had too.
<mhall119> whatever the Lucid version is
<pleia2> requirements fiel has 1.1.2
<nigelb> It ran syncdb and migrate just fine :/
<nigelb> pleia2: if you haven't run make clean yet, can you try "cd ./loco_directory/ && ../env/bin/python manage.py help"?
<pleia2> this is when it dies: cd ./loco_directory/ && ../env/bin/python manage.py init
<mhall119> wait, mine runs cd ./loco_directory/ && ../env/bin/python manage.py init-ld
<mhall119> pleia2: try running ^^
<mhall119> init-ld instead of init
<pleia2> Unknown command: 'init-ld'
<pleia2> init is in the help though (init-ld isn't)
<daker> no mhall119 it's init
<mhall119> pleia2: what revision?
<pleia2> revision of..?
<mhall119> of loco directory, bzr revno
<pleia2> oh I just pulled the default one from lp
<pleia2> 545
<nigelb> oh man
<nigelb> I think I know why this is failing.
<mhall119> oh, I still have 527
<daker> mhall119: she can passe the init step since i gave her a fresh db
<nigelb> subprocess.call(["python", "manage.py", "compilemessages"])
<nigelb> that command isn't finding the right path.
<nigelb> that's why it can't find django
<nigelb> line 22 in init.py
<mhall119> nigelb: that should work
<nigelb> (how did this ever work?)
<mhall119> since it'll be in the virtualenv, 'python' will resolve to the virtualenv's version
<mhall119> oh wait....maybe not?
<nigelb> it's not actively in a virtualenv
<mhall119> since we're calling python, not switching to the virtualenv and then calling it
<nigelb> Exactly.
<mhall119> yes, you're right
<nigelb> Hah, I'm glad my debugging skills are good even after an all-nighter :P
<daker> pleia2: just run : make run
<pleia2> daker: I'm not using your db because I'm trying to write docs for this to help others who were interested in hacking on ltp
<pleia2> if we can fix this it would be better to do that instead of having to have you ship fresh dbs to people :)
<mhall119> pleia2: I'll need to start over with a clean branch of trunk
<mhall119> I'm afraid I have too much cruft in my old setup
 * pleia2 nods
<JoseeAntonioR> are we having a dentist at uds-r? :P
<nigelb> mhall119: I still maintain that it's easier to give everyone individual commands to run instead of trying to automate it.
<nigelb> It's harder for us to debug if something goes wrong in the automatic one-step way.
<mhall119> nigelb: I'll buy a beer for you in Copenhagen if you do that
<pleia2> so, how to manually tell init.py where to look?
<mhall119> pleia2: run: source ./env/bin/activate
<mhall119> that'll put your shell into the virtualenv
<mhall119> then you should be able to run just "python manage.py init"
<mhall119> (run just 'deactivate' to leave the virtualenv)
<pleia2> ah, much better :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Oh, I wrote it for summit. It shouldn't be too hard. I'll write it and put it in readthedocs :D
<pleia2> and running \o/
<nigelb> mhall119: I won't be in copenhagen, so buy a beer for pleia2 if she makes it ;-)
<daker> mhall119, nigelb to fix it : subprocess.call([sys.executable, "manage.py", "compilemessages"])
<daker> nigelb: mhall119 or maybe we can just use fabric ?
<pleia2> daker: that did it \o/
<pleia2> now it completes make init w/o error
<daker> woow
<pleia2> alright, just getting this running is enough for today, I shall bug you guys about what I do next another day :)
<daker> pleia2: FYI, you'll need to provide the db in the doc because anyone who want to work on LTP will need data (teams,events, users, etc...) the db has everything in it otherwise they will need to run python manage.py import-live-data and you will have to wait about 1 hour to fetch the data from l.u.c, right mhall119 ?
<pleia2> oh fun
<daker> :)
<pleia2> ah, much more useful with data in it :)
<daker> mhall119: review it https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix-python-path/+merge/120276 :)
<daker> nigelb: any idea why this hasn't been merged https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix-python-path/+merge/120276 ?
<nigelb> daker: sec, looking
<cjohnston> cause tarmac still isnt working :-P
 * cjohnston rruns
<nigelb> cjohnston: well, if it isn't working, it's your fault. you never told me after that.
<cjohnston> I haven't had a chance to use it because I'm still waiting on you to review some code
<nigelb> by "you", you mean mh	, right?
<nigelb> by "you", you mean mhall119, right?
<cjohnston> no. the same review I asked you to do
<cjohnston> he has others to do
<cjohnston> and noone does any of them
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-12
<IdleOne> Any news on the membership certificates being sent sometime ?
<jose> IdleOne: want me to call canonical tomorrow and confirm?
<IdleOne> jose: no need to make a long distance call for that, but thank you.
<IdleOne> I was just wondering if we were going to get them some time soon and thought I would ask in here
<jose> oh, well, it was free anyways :)
<jose> maybe they're still on mark's queue
<IdleOne> well, if it is no bother to you, sure. I don't want to bother the folks at Canonical either.
<IdleOne> I mean these are not really a priority, just would be nice to have
<jose> I may need it for my university admission process, they ask for documents to prove you do the things you say
<jose> I'll let you know, then
<IdleOne> ok, thank you for helping :)
<jose> sure :)
<SergioMeneses> I think it should arrive soon
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> How's thing going dholbach?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<benonsoftware> I'm great.
<popey> Morning.
<jussi> Morning popey
<nigelb> Morning popey, jussi.
<elfy> welcome to the waltons :p
<popey> Night Jon-boy!
<elfy> :p
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> hey aq
<dholbach> aquarius, on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1305-click-package it says "[aquarius] talk to Roberto about client work items: TODO" - I guess that can be ... removed or something?
<dholbach> bkerensa, hey hey - there's "[bkerensa] define a specification for click package content for any required bits (such as copyrights for GPL): TODO" on the same blueprint
<aquarius> dholbach, ha! yes. ralsina should be up to date on that. You might want to nudge him to confirm. Sorry; I must have not updated that.
<dholbach> thanks aquarius
<dholbach> how's life?
<aquarius> dholbach, actually pretty good; myself and my daughter spent a week in Paris, which was excellent
<aquarius> although I have pretty much had my fill of pastries, now
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> I can imagine
<dholbach> aquarius, did you get some macarons as well?
<elfy> is it possible to actually eat enough - I've never noticed
 * popey is trying to resist such things
<aquarius> dholbach, Niamh did. I just had almond croissants and crepes all week. Fantastic.
<dholbach> yeah, it's good stuff :)
<popey> mmmm crepes
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<aquarius> see Niamh's macaroon dessert at https://plus.google.com/108243663090085262773/posts/DHFiaJGiUr1 :)
<dholbach> :)
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<elfy> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> elfy, \o
<jose> hey dholbach, mind a quick PM?
<dholbach> jose, not at all
<dholbach> all rightie
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> and see you tomorrow!
<jono> mhall119, ping?
<mhall119> jono: pong
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> mhall119, what happened with the Oppo phone?
<jono> mhall119, anyone complete a port?
<mhall119> jono: we had 3 people try and boot images for it
<mhall119> up until everybody had left the conference area and both startapp and cpanel booths were taken down
<jono> anyone succeed?
<mhall119> jono: no
<jono> mhall119, aha
<mhall119> I don't know that much about porting, but from what they told me it seems there's a problem with teh CyanogenMod image for the find 5
<jono> mhall119, ahhh
<mhall119> I have the phone with me, and I'll post the extension of the conference on my blog and the XDA forums
<jono> cool
<jono> thanks!
<mhall119> jono: did you happen to get any contact info from the Oppo guys?
<mhall119> specifically Guillerme?
<jono> mhall119, yeah, I think I have a card
<jono> mhall119, did you get a receipt for the FedEx order?
<mhall119> cool, I want to make sure I can get info from them when I need to
<mhall119> jono: no, the concierge just took the shipping labels and the boxes, said they'd go out today
<jono> mhall119, I am going to need to need a receipt to expense it
<jono> can you call the hotel and ask them to email a receipt to me?
<mhall119> ok
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> jono: so the guy who handles shipping for the hotel went home at 3pm, but the front desk sent him a message to email the reciept and tracking # to you and I
<jono> thanks mhall119!
<mhall119> I'll call again tomorrow if we don't have it in the morning
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-13
<jose> IdleOne: hey, Michelle wasn't in the office but I've heard from a couple people in the US who have been getting theirs, so yours should arrive soon too, I expect
<jose> and also mine
<IdleOne> nice, thank you for looking into it :)
<jose> no worries :)
<jose> hey guys, can I have some upvotes? http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1k99zv/even_if_you_think_its_not_making_it_help_us_by/
<jose> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning
<nigelb> popey: about?
<popey> yes
<nigelb> Can I PM?
<popey> sure, anytime
<benvantende> hey popey! nice to have met at OSCON
<popey> hey benvantende !
<popey> It was fun wasn't it?
<benvantende> i like it more every year. also great to meet some more of the ubuntu dudes!
<jose> IdleOne: hey, sent you a PM, hope it's not annoying :)
<smartboyhw> jose, nice post on Planet Ubuntu:)
<jose> hey, thanks smartboyhw! :)
<smartboyhw> jose, so, how did the information I gave to you help you in your mini UN?
<smartboyhw> And did you win?
<jose> smartboyhw: basically politics, knowing who should I mess with and who not to make hard relationships with :)
<jose> and I got an award as outstanding delegate
<smartboyhw> jose, \o/
<jose> well, school's waiting for me. Talk to you guys later!
<jcastro> from inbox 52 to inbox 11 in 20 minutes, not bad!
<elfy> hang on while I send you 30
<daker> and 60 from me :)
<elfy> that should do it :p
<jcastro> jono: we should catch up
<jcastro> I have time all day
<jono> jcastro, totally, I have a full schedule, but we will find time
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> jono: I've got a ton of stuff on my plate but making my way through it, no surprises here just a sync I think is needed
<jcastro> KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON EDGING
<cjohnston> Keep calm and Edge on?
<bkerensa> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> bkerensa, pong
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-14
<IdleOne> jose: I recieved my certificate today :)
<jose> oh, congratulations IdleOne!
<jose> I'm still waiting on mine :)
<IdleOne> Should be soon for you too
<jose> I hope so, considering our postal system is a mess
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, congratulations!
<smartboyhw> jose, oh no:(
<IdleOne> ty
<jose> :)
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> hey dholbach. Hope all is well.
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<dholbach> yep, it's all good - how are you?
<philipballew> dholbach, Life is good. Spending a month in the Sacramento area. (think 100 miles east of San Fransisco). How is the dj life going?
<dholbach> philipballew, slowly slowly :)
<dholbach> but I uploaded a new mix a few days ago
<dholbach> http://mixcloud.com/dholbach/no-no-no/
<dholbach> it's another drum'n'bass mix
<dholbach> and I might do another non-dnb mix some time soon - I got lots of new tunes I want to try out in a mix
<dholbach> and I'm going to play in a small bar nearby in 2-3 weeks
<dholbach> so nothing too exciting, but I'm at least doing something :)
<philipballew> dholbach, Listening to it right now. I like the fast pace of it. It makes me want to keep listening. I need to get more dnb that is not vinyl so I can mix some stuff.
<dholbach> I found lots of good stuff on beatport.com
<dholbach> it has a really nice genre view
<philipballew> nice! I'll check it out!
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, jcastro, balloons: are we going to hang out anyway? without mr metal?
<dpm> dholbach, I think he's joining anyway
<Pici> Is there an CC member around I can bother?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-15
<smartboyhw> Um, what's the actual number of the crowdfunding record that the Ubuntu Edge is going to beat?
<smartboyhw> $10,200,200？
<smartboyhw> Oops, $10, 200, 000?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<SergioMeneses> $10,120,050
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I mean the record duh
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ah ok
<smartboyhw> Not it's current
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, still haven't slept yet?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I'm attending a meeting with my LoCoTeam
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ah, IRC or?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, yes, at #ubuntu-co-meeting
 * smartboyhw peeks in to have a look at SergioMeneses's leadership:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, it is hard... a lot of point of views and everybody wants something different
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, of course:P
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, you SHOULD be experienced though, after all you are LoCo Council member
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I've learned something :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, of course you learn something...
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, the ubuntu community has a lot of amazing leaders! and we all can learn from them
 * smartboyhw always learns from others
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, and that is good! feedbacks are the best thing ever!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ofc:)
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja smartboyhw is in the meeting xD
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, the meeting is over
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I know:P
 * smartboyhw jumps out of the channel
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, neh! feel free to pass by :D
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I can't understand Columbian language anyway:P
<jose> jcastro: around?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, but you may learn :D
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I would rather want to learn French or Japanese...
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, =/
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I have to go out! bedtime see you later ;)
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, you did realize that you are supposed to type 13.10 in your newest blog post while you typed 13.04？
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<cjohnston> mornin
<smartboyhw> evening
<cjohnston> i wish
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, it's evening here:P
<cjohnston> I wish it was here too... would mean back to bed soon
<smartboyhw> lol
<jussi> you guys need to learn about propper greetings on IRC, when you enter, you say morning, when you leave, you say evening.
 * smartboyhw leaves IRC to infuriate jussi:P
 * cjohnston needs to learn about proper /ignore to use on jussi ;-)
 * jussi needs to act on his impulse and ban certain people :P :P :P 
<cjohnston> Are you able to self ban?
 * smartboyhw needs to learn the process to complain to IRCC and CC:P
<jussi> haha
<popey> or use the geek greeting "moin"
<smartboyhw> popey, I thought you are talking about MoinMoin Wiki markup:P
<smartboyhw> popey, BTW I am horrified that you love BTRFS:P
<popey> why?
<smartboyhw> popey, because I hate errors and especially BTRFS:P
<popey> why do you hate btrfs?
<smartboyhw> popey, because I like ext4:P
<popey> well thats just silly
<popey> btrfs > ext4, for certain use cases.
<popey> Like being able to slap together a load of different sized disks and make a big RAID 1 volume out of them
<popey> can't do that with ext4
<jcastro> good mourning everyone!
<popey> Yes!
<jussi> jcastro: what/who died? :D
<jcastro> I was just in the UK
<jcastro> so I add u's everywhere now
<jussi> lol
<IdleOne> heh, that u could get you in trouble :)
<smartboyhw> What happened?
<IdleOne> smartboyhw: mourning is what a person does when someone dies
<IdleOne> morning is not
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, ah, I thought he wrote morning:P
<smartboyhw> Bad jcastro
<IdleOne> see how that U can get someone in trouble :)
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, I should have used !guidelines | jcastro :P
<jcastro> it's also a megadeth song
<popey> LRN2SPELL
<IdleOne> people still listen to megadeath?
<jcastro> So "Good Mourning" is how metal people say it
<jcastro> deal with it. :p
 * IdleOne deals the cards
<jcastro> IdleOne: http://www.myfacewhen.net/uploads/3069-deal-with-it-dave-mustaine-megadeth.png
<IdleOne> haha
<smartboyhw> jcastro, popey (or whoever): What is the actual crowdfunding record? Exactly 10.2 m or?
<jcastro> not sure, just know it was the pebble watch
<popey> google kickstarter pebble
<popey> $10,266,845
<smartboyhw> jcastro, popey so Edge needs $82974 more to hit records
<popey> _a_ record
<popey> be nice if it hit 32M
<smartboyhw> popey, yeah, sorry;p
<smartboyhw> popey, 32m is really a bit too far;P
 * popey shrugs
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<SergioMeneses> morning guys!
<chilicuil> morning SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, \o
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow!
<jono> jcastro, G+?
<jono> balloons, you are after jcastro
<balloons> jono, aye-aye.. my internet is constantly dc'ing at the moment.. gonna try and fix it
<jcastro> jono: let's do it!
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2c46d7c814994b37fa8cd36706798b387c4b3b50?hl=en
<bkerensa> jono: You busy Saturday night?
<jono> bkerensa, yup
<bkerensa> jono: darn :s was going to see if you wanted to catch some dinner and drinks in the city
<bkerensa> ;p
<jono> bkerensa, wish I could, but I am out at dinner that night
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> jono, yes, the internet beasts seem to have settled and all is well again ;-)
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c09658cb3d3407af3f22201f597a2b3042225148?hl=en
<jono> balloons, you coming?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-16
<philipballew> The ubuntu forms twitter account is tweeting weight loss tips.
<philipballew> I assume people know though.
<pleia2> philipballew: might want to report in #ubuntuforums
<philipballew> pleia2, igh!
<IdleOne> heh, could be a lot worse
<philipballew> IdleOne, yeah, could be worse.
<jose> hey guys, wasn't the record 10.21 millions?
<jose> (we've passed that)
<jose> hey guys, can I have some upvotes here? http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1kgrdf/ubuntu_edge_now_mostbacked_crowdfunding_campaign/ :)
<smartboyhw> jose, yes we did:P
<jose> hence the link I posted
<jose> :)
<dpm> morning all
<jose> g'morning, early bird!
<smartboyhw> Hey dpm
<dpm> morning jose, smartboyhw :)
<jose> all going good over there?
<dpm> yep, everything fine, how's it going with you jose?
<jose> school's keeping me busy, but everything's going great dpm :)
<dpm> cool :)
<jose> that being said, /me moves to bed
<jose> see you all guys soon!
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach
<Tm_T> good morning
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> dholbach, welcome back:)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend! :)
<cielak> you know, I was wondering
<cielak> if you guys from the community team could announce that you're going to shave off you head/beard/(whatever is appropriate) IF the Edge campaign reaches 32M
<cielak> then a lot of people would reconsider taking the Enterprise Bundle
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-17
<cjohnston> I don't think dpm would go for that
<jose> not online anymore
<cjohnston> doesnt change my opinion
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> for 22 million I'll get another Ubuntu tattoo
<IdleOne> if that will help, but Canonical has to pay for the tattoo
<jose> $1,000,000 perk: Have IdleOne get another Ubuntu tattoo
 * popey wants http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190872339089
<popey> but a) too spendy, b) in USA
<popey> ☹
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-18
<bkerensa> popey: :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-11
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<popey> dpm: joining us?
<dpm> popey, wrapping up a call, please feel free to start without me
<mhall119> dpm: call?
<dpm> mhall119, coming, sorrz
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow! :-)
<elfy> jono: you about?
<jono> elfy, yup
<elfy> so you want to sort out the forum account?
<elfy> if you do let me know and I'll do it now for you
<jono> elfy, coffee cat has been in touch with me about it
<jono> I am not sure who that is
<elfy> one of the other admins :)
<elfy> if he's doing it I'll leave be then
<jono> ahhh cool
<jono> yeah he is doing it
<jono> thanks!
<elfy> you've got a pm from me you can ignore as well :)
<jono> thanks elfy!
<pleia2> mhall119: pearson is going to send along some copies of the official ubuntu book 8th edition that I can sign at fossetcon, thoughts on how many they should send? (they're already working with Bryan to send out a box, I just need #s)
<mhall119> pleia2: that's awesome, I don't have any recommendations on how many though, it's your book
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I guess it's the first year of fossetcon so it's hard to have an idea of how many ubuntu people will want such a thing
<pleia2> 3 will probably do
<mhall119> yeah, we had FLS in years past that Bryan helped organize, which has good turnout (not quite SCaLE level, but SELF level at least), but we've been without a show for a few years now so who knows
<mhall119> 3 sounds like a good number though
<mhall119> pleia2: were you planning on giving htem away or selling them?
<pleia2> mhall119: these would be giveaways
<mhall119> how would you do that, raffle? contest?
<pleia2> and I guess coordinate with Bryan however they are giving away the rest
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> probably raffle then
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-12
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dpm
<dpm> hi elfy
<dholbach> dpm, looks like some spots in Europe have issues connecting to Canonical sites
<dholbach> dpm, but I'm still here on Freenode
<dpm> dholbach, ah, I was just about to ping you about it
<dholbach> dpm, yeah, zyga, doko, ara and myself have issues - we're hanging out in #canonical-sysadmin
<dholbach> dpm, all right, so I'm back to playing Angry Birds - let me know when connectivity's back
<dpm> dholbach, all rightie, have fun ;)
<dholbach> :-P
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<popey> hows tricks?
<czajkowski> not bad thanks tipping away
<dpm> popey, dholbach, do you remember who did the team Q&A last week? I think I'm up for today, but I don't know who else
<dholbach> dpm, I think the 4 of us were taking care of the last two, so you're on your own
<dholbach> dpm, http://arewefullyet.com/images/2012/12/nelson-haha.jpg
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> dpm, I don't know - maybe somebody put something in the doc where we noted things down? let me try to find it
<popey> the doc is already done
<popey> for this week and next
<dpm> popey, just looked at it - awesome, thanks!
<dholbach> popey, dpm, balloons, mhall119: how about a UGJ planning hangout Thu 14 UTC? it's a free spot in your calendars
<popey> sure
<dholbach> I'd announce it on the loco list too, so we can have it on ubuntuonair
<dholbach> all rightie
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good. I've got a call starting 30 mins after, but I can join for the start of the hangout
<dholbach> rock
<popey> dholbach: you setting up the UOA hangout for today?
<popey> I'll pimp it about
<dholbach> sure, can do
<dholbach> popey, done
<dholbach> editing ubuntuonair.com now
<popey> kk
<dholbach> done
<mhall119> dholbach: works for me
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> sent the mail
<popey> tweeted from @ubuntu
<dholbach> RT'ed
 * popey gets coffee
<elfy> sounds reasonable
<popey> dholbach: will and didrocks asked if they could go first, they have a meeting at :30, so we need to wrap up by then.
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> posted on FB
<mhall119> dholbach: I just realized that FOSSETCON overlaps Global Jam! \o/
<dholbach> so that's one big jam already organised :-)
<mhall119> yup, done and done
<mhall119> it also means Florida gets to claim jose and pleia2 and being part of our team's jam :)
<mhall119> and jcastro too, gain
<mhall119> again
<mhall119> jono: you're going to miss out on all the phone :-P
<dholbach> haha, great :-D
<dholbach> jono, yo yo
<dholbach> jono, how's life over there?
 * mhall119 just realized how funny "jono, yo yo" sounds if spoken out loud
<dholbach> all rightie, calling it a day - see you all tomorrow! hugs!
<bkerensa> pleia2: https://wiki.eth0.nl/index.php/LackRack
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: oh wow, that's clever (and I actually have a Lack in storage)
<pleia2> it's pink, obviously
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-13
<bkerensa> pleia2: you should so make a lack rack :) I know I want to now
<bkerensa> popey: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46563172@N08/14720971573/in/set-72157645803822325/
<bkerensa> My menthe in China took that photo... man loco council needs to get some new dvd's out to these people :) still offering 10.04!
<bkerensa> mentee*
<bkerensa> pleia2: they had your book in China :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> dpm, are we catching up today?
<jono> I am here if you are free
<dholbach> hey jono - how's life over there?
<jono> hey dholbach!
<jono> life is good, hectic, and complex
<jono> good at home, hectic and complex at work
<jono> :-)
<jono> how are things there?
<dholbach> I can imagine :-)
<dholbach> life's good :)
<jono> awesome :-)
<dholbach> work's busy as you can imagine too :)
<dpm> jono, up for it if you've got time
<jono> dpm, cool
<jono> ready when you are
<dpm> just finished the team call, I'll be set in a minute
<jono> dpm, cool, just invite me
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<jose> woohoo! 6838 visits to ubuntuonair.com this month \o/
<elfy> nice one jose :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-14
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> I need to give my brother in law a lift to the garage - brb
<dholbach> popey, dpm, balloons, mhall119: I'll schedule an Ubuntu on Air thing for us on G+ now (starting in 2h)
<dholbach> it'll probably help if we do some promotion together
<popey> kk
<dholbach> I'll set the channel to #ubuntu-locoteams I guess
<dholbach> dpm, I have docs appointment tomorrow morning (nothing serious), but maybe after that we can have a quick chat about training materials and stuff?
<mhall119> hey everyone, we're talking about the Ubuntu Global Jam at http://ubuntuonair.com and #ubuntu-on-air channel
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good, my morning should be free, so feel free to put something on the calendar or ping me
<dholbach> dpm, yep, I'll ping you when I get back
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> ok, cool
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-15
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> relocating, brb
<dholbach> dpm, shall we have the quick catch-up now?
<dholbach> dpm, I'll probably be here for another 60-90m though - I can just ping you shortly before I leave as well, if that works better
<dpm> dholbach, just wrapping up another call, but I need to prepare something else before I go. Yeah, pinging would be good if it works for you
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> dpm, I don't think we'll need a lot of time anyway
<dpm> ok, great
<dpm> dholbach, up for a hangout in a few minutes, let's say at 10 past?
<dholbach> dpm, sure sure
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> all rightie - with that I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone! :-)
<dholbach> dpm, enjoy the trip!
<dpm> thanks, and you have a good weekend!
<dholbach> will do :)
<elfy> cya dholbach
<dholbach> bye elfy
<mhall119> dpm: ready whenever you are
<popey> BEER O'CLOCK!
<toddy> popey: BEER O'CLOCK, too! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-10
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: had a good weekend? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, excellent one, great weather and ton of stuff done :) You?
<dholbach> yeah same here - my parents were in town, I met lots of friends and DJed at the wedding of friends and yeah: great weather
<dpm> dholbach, yep, did a bit of a drive yesterday to Spain :)
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> dpm, how many kilometers is it?
<dpm> ~1200
<dholbach> did you make a stop somewhere on the way or did you drive all the way in one day?
<dpm> I did stop several times, and I was initially planning to overnight somewhere, but in the end I saw there were only 4 hours left, wasn't tired, and decided to go all the way
<dpm> how long do you drive when you travel from Berlin to Trier?
<popey> wish i lived in a country big enough to drive 1200Km and not be in the sea :)
<davidcalle> popey :)
<dpm> lol
<dholbach> dpm, it's ~750km and it took me everything from <6 to >14 hours :)
<dpm> :)
<davidcalle> 750km in less than 6h ? That's scary :)
<dholbach> yeah, I wouldn't do it again :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> brb
<popey> dholbach: last weeks q&a was quite popular, wondering if we should try and get someone else on this week. Any ideas?
<dholbach> Will? :)
<dholbach> kgunn?
<popey> kgunn would be good
<popey> I fear if we got Will on, we'd be covering the same ground as olli, and many questions would result in "ask kevin" :)
<popey> As kevin works on cool stuff :)
<balloons> oO dpm in Spain? lovely!
<balloons> I hope your drive was better than mine. Horrible traffic and delays plagued the trip
<dpm> balloons, yeah, it wasn't too bad. Btw, how much did you say you were planning to drive per day? Some insane amount of km as well, IIRC
<balloons> dpm, yea. 1600 km for the first bit, then a few smaller trips, then another 1200 km. Then undo all of it on the way back :-)
<dpm> wow
<balloons> We drive about 1000 km the first day before stopping. I used to drive it all in one long day, but no more :-)
<balloons> yea, I wish for trains or something else
<dpm> popey, omw, need to sort out the camera & headphones
<popey> kk
<jose> dpm, mhall119: mind having a quick hangout later today?
<mhall119> jose: it'll have to be without me
<dpm> jose, mhall119 is away for the next 2 weeks, but I'm around. I have 30 mins before my next call - do you want to do the hangout now?
<jose> oh gotcha
<jose> dpm: I'm finishing breakfast, mind giving me like 5m?
<dpm> jose, sure :-)
<dpm> jose, and WOW, good work with UbuConLA
<jose> hehe thanks :)
<dpm> jose, I've been traveling during the weekend, so I didn't see the sessions live, but this morning it was just awesome to see them all over my G+ feeds
<jose> I'm glad you enjoyed them :)
<jose> dpm: ok, I'm ready, @gmail or @canonical?
<dpm> jose, let's use @canonical
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs belkinsa back
<belkinsa> :D
<jcastro> jose: or mhall119
<jose> wat
<jose> jcastro: what's up?
<jose> oh, summit
<jcastro> have you guys seen summit ever give you guys a "Please correct the error below."
<jcastro> but not tell you where the error is?
<jose> jcastro: wanna do a hangout + screenshare so I can help you debug?
<jcastro> ah, nm
<jcastro> it was collapsed, fixed
<jose> lol, ok
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/juju-charmer-summit-2015/
<jose> jcastro: ok, so now comes the most tedious part: set up your slots. those have to be done manually
<jose> will you want lp importing?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I can do it by hand
<jcastro> it'll be easy, I'll be done in like an hour, it's only one track
<jose> good then
<jose> slots are just time, then you can allocate rooms inside slots
<jose> tedious, but hey, it works
<jcastro> jose: how do I make the top register link go to this event
<jcastro> instead of uos?
<jcastro> jose: OH I see what you mean
<jcastro> I have to make stupid time slots don't I
<jose> you do :P
<jose> let me check on the link
<jcastro> ugh
<jose> need a hand with that?
<jcastro> I just forgot where in the UI to do that
<jose> summit.ubuntu.com/admin
<jose> then slots, add, you select the summit, the date, start and end type, then slot type
<jcastro> oh! slots
<jose> for the link, it's summit.ubuntu.com/admin/common/menu/1
<jose> edit the 30 value
<jose> and the same for today
<mhall119> jcastro: didn't you used to do this for UDS?
<jose> it's jcastro
<jcastro> that was like 3 years ago
<jose> it's still the same :P
<mhall119> jcastro: I assure you the code hasn't changed since then :)
<jcastro> also, at the time IS just ran a script that prepopulated the slots
<jose> we still want to burn render.py with fire
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, the script is still there, but it's really tailored to UDS's schedule
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> This makes me want to punch a wall
<jcastro> is there no way to just clone like UbuconLA's slots?
<jose> jcastro: want me to help you set up the slots?
<jcastro> if you want to. :)
<jose> I have no problem
<jcastro> I was thinking 50 minute sessions
<jcastro> that gives people 10 minute breaks
<jose> starting at 9am?
<jose> or 10am
<jcastro> 9am
<jose> at what time does it end?
<jcastro> to 5pm
<jcastro> lunch @ 1200
<jose> how long is lunch, and at what time?
<jose> for one hour?
<jcastro> one hour for lunch
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> jose: we found a cool bar for the night time activity.
<jcastro> it's next to the White House
<jose> jcastro: will they let me drink?
<jose> :D
<jose> otherwise, we can just use my suite
<jcastro> it's washington dc, I'm just going to try to keep you off the cocaine and heroin
 * jose expects to get an upgrade because status
<jcastro> j/k
<jose> lol
<jose> ok, going back to the slots
<jose> will you have coffee breaks?
<jose> jcastro: coffee breaks?
<jcastro> sure?
<jcastro> maybe one at 3pm?
<jose> ok
<jose> so I'll make that one slot 40 instead of 50 minutes
<jose> so people can have a bit more of time to drink+eat something/setup stuff
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> jose: hey so any idea how to fix the top right "Register
<jose> jcastro: gimme link, I'll fix it for ya
<jose> jcastro: slots are all set
<jcastro> we're not really having people register
<jcastro> oh, I know, I'll find a link
<jose> if you want, I can remove it
<jcastro> I'll have a marketo link for it instead I think
<jose> as you wish
<jose> we can change the text and destination
<jcastro> jose: when you go into the schedule sessions view does it misrender for you?
<jose> jcastro: it does a bit, yes, it's a bug
<jose> you should be able to schedule regardless, or what do you see?
<jcastro> yeah it's as if I don't have a place to drop the box
<jose> oh..
<jose> let's see
<jose> daker: ping
<jose> jcastro: not seeing them here either, tried several things and no results, let's see if daker is aroung
<daker> jose pong
<jose> daker: hey! we're having some troubles with summit. the scheduling area is not showing the boxes to drop the meetings, it shows just the times
<jose> any idea on what that may be?
<daker> jose: i don't know how summit core works, i was only involved in basic stuff
<jose> oh, well :( thanks anyways!
<jose> cjohnston: I INVOKE YOU TO COME BACK TO LIFE
<daker> Maybe try to ask cjohnston
<jose> hehe, if he's around
<jose> jcastro: OH! I KNOW! YOU HAVE NO ROOMS!
<cjohnston> thats what i was just going to look at
<jose> jcastro: what's the room name?
<cjohnston> rooms
<jose> cjohnston: how's it been? long time no talk!
<cjohnston> busy busy busy
<cjohnston> How about you jose ?
<jcastro> jose: OH!
<jose> I'm good, living in-between conferences, love it
<jcastro> fixing
<jose> and studying
 * cjohnston notes that jcastro needs to take me to DC now for disturbing me :-)
<jose> cjohnston: can i burn render.py with fire, pleeeeease? kid jose is going to be careful
<jcastro> cjohnston: feel free to come to DC
<jcastro> so I can punch you for this UI. :p
<cjohnston> jcastro: book my airfare and hotel
<jose> hey, that'd be amazing!
<cjohnston> I didn't do the UI.. If you're talking about the scheduling UI, IIRC that's SJR
 * balloons is amazed at the random cjohnston sighting!
<cjohnston> it's not real....
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-11
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Hello
<popey> morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<popey> dholbach: no reply from kgunn :(
<popey> maybe on vacation?
<dholbach> yeah, might be...... although he's supposed to stand in for olli during his holidays now
<popey> ah
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<popey> dholbach: dpm balloons davidcalle I won't be able to make the Q&A first half as I have another meeting. Will someone else be able to cover?
<dpm> I'm on a not so good network (or camera) until tomorrow. balloons, davidcalle, dholbach, would you be able to help popey? ^
<popey> k
<dpm> popey, dholbach, it might be too late to announce kgunn as a guest. I'll have a chat with him when I see him online to see if he can make it for next week
<popey> okay. I mailed him yesterday.
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> dpm, I should be able, yes
<davidcalle> popey, dpm, me as well
<dpm> yay!
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks chaps
<jcastro> jose: ping!
<jcastro> I got that URL for the register link
<marcoceppi> jcastro: leaf time
<marcoceppi> 11 leafs, 112 for the year
<jcastro> 22
<jcastro> 126 for the year
<jcastro> you're killing the planet marco
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I like to keep my apartment at 68F, not my fault the apartment was hastily put up with little regards to sound proofing or insulation
<marcoceppi> jcastro: just wait until winter time
<marcoceppi> I will make up those leafs
<jcastro> yeah, you always crush in the winter
<jcastro> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/08/11/how-netflix-tunes-ubuntu-on-ec2/
<dholbach> davidcalle, popey, balloons: whose name should I put into the q&a announce?
<davidcalle> dholbach, can do, but will be my first one, be warned :D
<dholbach> cool :)
<jose> jcastro: pong! what's it?
<jcastro> jose: I got that link for summit
<jcastro> for the register link
<jose> throw it in here
<jcastro> https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/juju-charm-summit-washington-dc-tickets-17831502504
<popey> dholbach: not me :)
<jcastro> also don't forget to register yourself, heh
<jose> don't worry
<jose> jcastro: check summit.ubuntu.com, does it look good now?
<jcastro> BAM!
<jcastro> YESSIR!
<jose> woot woot!
<jose> dholbach: I assume you got that email re: password? :)
<dholbach> jose, yep, thanks! :)
<jose> great!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> jose: OB will be at texas LF
<jcastro> so you don't need to do anything
<jcastro> jose: also we'll make sure it works before handing it over, I can guarantee you won't get mhall'ed.
<jose> jcastro: wheeee, thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-12
<mhall119> jose was the one who got mhall'ed at FOSSETCON
<mhall119> I just showed off the phone
<jose> lol
 * mhall119 doesn't care about this cloud stuff, it's just a fad, it'll never catch on
<jose> I need to make sure we have a monitor, keyboard and mouse this time
<mhall119> and USB stick with a working version of MAAS
<jose> right
<jose> well, I'll have kwmonroe take care of all of that
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> popey: is there a how to page for hangouts on air for ubuntu when you set up so they don't appear under your name
<czajkowski> we're trying to set up on air for later on
<czajkowski> but keeps ending up under our names and not the company ac
<popey> You can't do a HOA under a company account, it has to be a person, so we created a new account.
<popey> and we share the password
<popey> which is not ideal.
<czajkowski> ahhh
<popey> We also all of us have multiple G+ accounts
<popey> So we join the hangout from our company G+ accounts usually
<popey> which is annoying because people then follow an account you don't post to
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> so it's not us going insane
<popey> nope
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> dpm, we need to spam the world about the yoda-scifi thing
<dholbach> dpm, I'll mail the community-announce list
<jcastro> jose: would an email do or do you need like a physical letter?
 * popey goes for a late lunch, back later :)
 * popey returns, postponing lunch
<jcastro> jose: ping!
<jose> jcastro: just started my day, scanned letter over email works
<jcastro> ugh man, I don't have a scanner
<jcastro> jose: let me ask stef in london to see if we whip something up
<jose> jcastro: lol, thanks
<jose> thing is, I need to present those documents today
<jose> and I got notice yesterday
<jcastro> ack
<jcastro> I'll have something for you in like less than an hour
<jcastro> it might be from "Marco Ceppi, owner, Canonical Ltd."
<jcastro> but that's ok. :p
<jcastro> just kidding I'll do it right.
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> tick tock -
<jose> lol, sure
<jcastro> jose: antonio can you get a scanned letter by 17:30UTC, is that fine?
<jose> jcastro: should be good, yeah!
<jono> dpm, good to go in 5?
<dholbach> jono, hippie!
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dholbach, hey1
<jono> hows it going, dholbach ?
<jono> dpm, cool - just call me when you are ready
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<jono> dholbach, all well here :-)
<jono> just living the dream :-)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> let's chat a bit more one of the next days - I need to rush out in a bit
<jono> dholbach, for sure - maybe the week after next when I am back from Seattle
<dholbach> cool :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<jose> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> YO
<jcastro> que tal
<jose> wth, you speak spanish now?!
<jcastro> hah no
<jose> since when?!
<jose> sooo, is antonio ready?
<jcastro> oh, he hasn't sent it to you yet?
<jcastro> i'll go prod
<jose> cool thanks
<jose> jcastro: nope?
<jcastro> ok, on it
<jcastro> jose: man, why does it have to be paper
<jcastro> tell your school it's 2015
<jose> jcastro: because I'm in Peru!
<jose> and they think I can fake an email just to get the professor I want
<jcastro> and I suppose teaching them GPG is probably even more annoying, heh
<jose> yeah, specially since I study communications science and nothing IT related
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> nothing kills my will to participate more than "Waiting for wiki.ubuntu.com"
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-13
<jose> jcastro: what? wiki? what's going on with it? can I help?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> salut davidcalle, hey dpm
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey hey :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, staging deploy update: we still need an external intervention to do it, to upload the project tarball to http://archive.admin.canonical.com/other/devportal/, then it's picked up by juju from this location.
<dpm> hey dholbach
<davidcalle> dholbach, on the bright side, the new tarball is being uploaded there right now, and as soon as it's in I should be able to trigger a deploy that's not outdated or broken
<dholbach> NICE!
<dholbach> once it's deployed on staging that could serve as a blueprint for a production deployment or will that be more complicated?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I honestly don't know, but from what I've gathered from the spec, it should be the same but on a prod environment
<davidcalle> dholbach, when Mike or Caio is back, I'll talk to them about updathing the spec to have it pull the tarball directly from launchpad, so we could skip the step I just went through
<dholbach> davidcalle, I guess they'll just need a recent db dump and we'll have some downtime, but that should be it, right?
 * dholbach might be a bit overly optimistic :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I forgot about the pesky db, that's right, there must be another step for prod :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, let's have all the cms content on launchpad, now that we have tools to pull it into pages :D
<davidcalle> (I actually would love that, to some extent)
<dholbach> same here :)
<dholbach> let's iron out the bugs along the way and then see what we can do :)
<czajkowski> aloha
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<jose> dpm: ping
<dpm> hola jose
<jose> dpm: hey, llegaste a revisar el correo que envié?
<dpm> jose, no aun no, lo siento. Te lo miro ahora
<jose> genial
<dpm> jose, let me check with Michelle first to see if there is the option to return to the fund, she appears to be out atm. I'll come back to you by tomorrow, as IIRC both you and I will be off on Monday :)
<jose> yep!
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrowQ
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-14
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend!
<popey> you too!
 * jose hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs you all back
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-15
<Kilos> o/
<ahoneybun> heyo
<Kilos> hehe ahoneybun you also all over the world
<ahoneybun> I am some times
<ahoneybun> mhall119: extreamly disappointed in the #ubuntu-installer channel
<popey> why?
<ahoneybun> our slideshow (kubuntu) is broken as Qt4 dropped webview or something
<ahoneybun> trying to move it to Qt5
<ahoneybun> I think this is a major issue
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to get help since I can't get ubiquity to build
<mhall119> dropped webview of webkit?
<mhall119> Qt switched from webkit to blink
<mhall119> ahoneybun: have you tried #ubuntu-desktop yet?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: it's supported in Qt5 now
<ahoneybun> I'm there as well
<mhall119> ahoneybun: see if you can get in touch with Mirv
<mhall119> he might be able to help
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm bugging cyphermox in #ubuntu-installer to fix it
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-16
<popey> mhall119: (cc jose) I have setup the Community Team Q&A as a YouTube Live event to test it
<popey> updated the ubuntuonair.com page too
<mhall119> how is youtube live different from on-air hangouts?
<popey> mhall119: not a lot
<popey> mhall119: I tweeted and G+'ed it, could you re-share pls
<jose> popey: should work, that's how I worked ubuconla videos
<popey> sweet
<mhall119> popey: shared on G+ and Facebook under the Ubuntu account
<popey> good question  😃
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-17
<Kilos> hi everyone and pleia2
<Kilos> pleia2 i forwarded a mail to you
<pleia2> Kilos: I saw, not sure where we go from here, do you have access to the server or something to debug?
<Kilos> it will have to be someone with access to the launchpad server i think
<Kilos> hopefully someone jumps in and advises us
<pleia2> no, the errors will be present on the spreadubuntu server
<pleia2> the launchpad folks can't do much
<Kilos> i actually had probs with ssh login last night as well to another server
<Kilos> wxl can fill us in
<Kilos> ill keep hunting till we find it pleia2
<pleia2> ok, let me know if you need any help, I do this kind of thing for a living ;)
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> i can ask ruben to give you admin rights if needed
<Kilos> :D
<pleia2> whatever I can do to help
<Kilos> ty very much
 * svij always thought that flying around the world is pleia2 s "thing for a living"
<svij> ;)
 * popey chuckles at "everyone and pleia2"
<Kilos> lol
<svij> hah
<pleia2> haha, he just sent me an email ;)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> then you can take over pleia2 and i can rest
<Kilos> hehe
<pleia2> I'd likely need help with a patch to support whatever broke with openid, but I can likely track down what it is
<Kilos> ty girl
<Kilos> there are many clever guys here, rope them in
<Kilos> come on guys help the lady
<Kilos> svij popey that includes you two
<Kilos> hehe
<popey> What can I do to help?
<Kilos> hehe ask pleia2
<pleia2> popey: spreadubuntu.com login broke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1414359
<popey> thanks
<pleia2> the site source is open source, so someone could replicate an instance (I don't have time) and debug, or look at the code, but I'm trying to shortcut it by just having someone log into the server and look at logs
<popey> is the site config in the source?
<pleia2> I haven't looked
<popey> happy to try and replicate it
<Kilos> ty popey
<popey> blimey, not touched since 2009
<wxl> Kilos: whatcha want?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> that place where i battled to ssh login last night
<wxl> you mean sso?
<Kilos> yes thast
<Kilos> that
<wxl> those are distinctly different
<Kilos> ok ty thats all i wanted to know
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hahaha ok
<Kilos> i thought maybe my sso is faulty
<wxl> if you can log into launchpad, the wiki, etc., it's not
<Kilos> cool
<pleia2> popey: that doesn't surprise me, I'm kind of worried to learn what version of ubuntu the site is running on
<popey> heh
<popey> am playing with it on a droplet right now, will let you know what I "discover"
<mhall119> translations: "you'll hear popey screaming in a few minutes"
 * pleia2 hands popey a kitten, in case it gets dangerous
<popey> Wise.
 * mhall119 pictures pleia2 in a "Legend of Zelda" meme.
<Kilos> hahaha
<mhall119> It's dangerous to go alone, take one of these with you (hands over kitten)
<pleia2> mhall119: ^5
<Kilos> he is cheeky hey pleia2
<Kilos> but we forgive him
<mhall119> :)
<Kilos> now we wait to hear from the pope
 * popey glares at drupal http://46.101.84.232/
<Kilos> hehe
<popey> i think this server is way too new (php/mysql versions) for this crusty version of drupal
<Kilos> we trust your decision to make changes popey
<popey> hahah
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im just trying to find a way to stop you talking your way out of it
<popey> lulz
<Kilos> i should learn to keep quiet hey
<Kilos> im too honest
<popey> this is gonna be challenging
<pleia2> you're welcome
<Kilos> we know you can do it popey
<Kilos> hehe
 * popey sets the Delorean for 2012
<Kilos> haha
<popey> bah, this doesn't look right http://139.59.185.132/index.php
<popey> pleia2: who hosts spreadubuntu.org?
<pleia2> popey: the spreadubuntu project founder/owner, Ruben Romero
<popey> pleia2: is Ruben aware of the issue (sorry, not being on this thread means I may be asking fundamental egg-suck questions)
<pleia2> popey: yes, Kilos has been in contact with him
<Kilos> ill forward the mail if i can find your addy popey
<popey> alan dot pope at canonical dot com
<Kilos> check if you get it
<Kilos> popey he is just slow to answer, being very busy
<popey> ok
<ahoneybun> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3418/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: so part 1 and and 2 are bug jams?
<wxl> ahoneybun: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ just part 1
<ahoneybun> that post says other wise
<wxl> oh
<wxl> crap
<wxl> stupid clipboard manager
<ahoneybun> lol
<knome> yeah yeah, blame the technology...
<knome> ahoneybun, did you get anywhere with the dvd covers for kubuntu yet?
<wxl> you shush it, knome. this is all your fault!
<wxl> fixed
<wxl> you sent the wrong link btw
<wxl> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3419/
<knome> you can blame me for many things, but nothing on loco.ubuntu.com... :P
<ahoneybun> wxl: that one is wrong as well
<ahoneybun> the first part will focus on documentation
<ahoneybun> yet says part 2
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> well the rest of it's right
<wxl> jeez you always want more
<wxl> XD
<wxl> done
<ahoneybun> not more
<ahoneybun> better that I catch it then tsimonq2
<wxl> no kidding
<ahoneybun> XD
<wxl> if you were tsimonq2 he'd be emailing and texting and instant messaging and who knows what else XD
<ahoneybun> oh sorry knome I've not gotten to far with it
<tsimonq2> hey now :P
<ahoneybun> I'm learning a bit more about inkscape atm
<knome> ahoneybun, no worries... me neither
<ahoneybun> knome: were you going to make some?
<tsimonq2> you guys are lucky I'm not at my computer XD
<knome> we haven't decided yet, but if the money side seems sensible, then sure
<ahoneybun> we are
<ahoneybun> knome: are you part of the money team at canonical or something?
<knome> nope.
<wxl> darn, i was going to ask for some.
<knome> sensible from our POV means that we can get some money from the community fund for it, and that the amount of DVDs we get is substantial enough to be worth it
<knome> doing the design work for 100 DVDs doesn't really sound like it's going to be enough to be justified
<ahoneybun> yea of course
<ahoneybun> mhall119: going to be tough to get you to join in for global jam
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-18
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> \o
<svij> o/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping community fund question
<knome> ahoneybun, i would just ask it, then he or anybody else can answer it when they are back...
<ahoneybun> one of our kubuntu members did not hear back about his request to attend akademy
<knome> yeah... we've recently pointed out that it would be nice to always get a human response relatively quickly
<popey> We try to set expectations on the form. It says expect a response in 14 days. However, half the community team are on vacation right now. So it's tricky
<popey> Also, the person who manages the finance is also on vacation.
<popey> ahoneybun: who hasn't received a response.
<popey> ?
<jcastro> pleia2: around?
<pleia2> jcastro: hey
<pleia2> so, the harddrive on my laptop just died (it's been touch and go for a couple days)
<pleia2> I am now on my Ubuntu tablet, haha
<pleia2> trial by fire
<Kilos> ouch
<pleia2> yeah, it's not great
<jcastro> sounds like a good reason to get a new SSD
<pleia2> work laptop, I have requested an SSD but they'll probably give me spinning rust again ;)
<Kilos> what a speed difference ssd's make
<pleia2> just 5 months shy of replacement window for this whole laptop (4 year hardware deprecation cycle)
<jcastro> ;_;
<Kilos> whew
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-19
<Kilos> o/
<popey> Morning
<ahoneybun> o/
<Kilos> o/
<popey> o/
<ahoneybun> heyo Kilos and popey
<Kilos> hi ahoneybun popey
<Kilos> popey you having any success with spreadubuntu
<popey> no
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> recruit helpers
<popey> it would be somewhat easier if the person hosting the actual site looked at this
<popey> as it's hard to replicate
<Kilos> can you mail a request to him or even via me, just explain what you need done
<Kilos> mainly so i can understand as well
<popey> Well, it's not what I need done.
<Kilos> hehe
<popey> Whoever has access to the box which has the site on needs to debug what's going on
<popey> look at logs etc
<Kilos> ok explain what he needs to do in the mail
<Kilos> is that ok?
<Kilos> i cant get into rt.ubuntu.com either so i have no idea whats wrong
<popey> ok, but I'm kinda surprised this hasn't been done already
<popey> adding me into the mix to just say "hey, have you actually looked at the logs" seems a bit late
<popey> but sure
<Kilos> he told me once he has no time to do much of anything anymore,
<Kilos> life seems to have taken control of him
<Kilos> i didnt want to dig too deep in his hassles
<popey> ok
<popey> mail sent
<Kilos> ty sir
<popey> np
<ahoneybun> mhall119, who do I talk to about stickers with the Kubuntu logo?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: somebody who makes stickers
<mhall119> ahoneybun: try the unixstickers.com folks
<knome> ahoneybun, ^ they are our officially endorsed vendor for stickers
<ahoneybun> knome, well now they are
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I don't want to hit legal issues
<knome> ahoneybun, "now"?
<knome> ahoneybun, they've been for a while, we specifically mention them on our website as well
<knome> in return for that, they basically give us free stickers for every N purchases
<knome> you need to talk with pleia2 about the details as she's the one who's worked with them
<ahoneybun> thanks knome they had been talking to Canonical for a while to make them though
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I think they assumed they couldn't at some point, but after talking with Canonical they were given the green light
<knome> ok, time to go do something else
<knome> have a nice evening!
<ahoneybun> pleia2, Kubuntu stickers from unixstickers?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I know the logos have legal hoops over them to use
<mhall119> ahoneybun: only if you're doing something outside the existing trademark grand
<mhall119> grant
<ahoneybun> mhall119, which I don't know what it is
<mhall119> ahoneybun: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy Section 7
<mhall119> IIRC, unixsticker.com was concerned about whether or not their selling of stickers would be a commercial use or not
<ahoneybun> mhall119, Canonical's legal decisions are odd to be nice
<mhall119> either way, the've been given the okay to use the marks in stickers, so there shouldn't be any problem with them using Kubuntu
<mhall119> ahoneybun: oh I know it, the only clear lines would be "nobody else can use it, ever" and "anybody can use it for anything", Canonical is trying to navigate a reasonable path between those two extremes
<ahoneybun> I know it is very tough to be fair when it comes to keeping a bottom line
<mhall119> this isn't even about money, it's about reputation
<mhall119> you wouldn't want some company selling "Kubuntu" that they had modified to include backdoors and keyloggers
<mhall119> we can't stop them from doing that with the code, but we can stop them from telling people that their monstrosity is "Kubuntu"
<tsimonq2> mhall119: (CC wxl) speaking of http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy , Section 4 states a few different flavors. So the flavors not listed are not covered? How's that work?
<wxl> tsimonq2: from what i know from redwolf, he had to ask canonical legal for the right to use lubuntu on lubuntu.me.
<mhall119> tsimonq2: probably those were all the official once when the policy was drafted
<tsimonq2> mhall119: what kind of makes me confused is this statement: "Canonical’s Trademarks (registered in word and logo form) include:"
<tsimonq2> mhall119: I'm no lawyer, but shouldn't that be s/include/include but are not limited to/ ?
<mhall119> what confuses you about that?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mhall119> meh, that's lawyer-level details
<tsimonq2> I mean, if they cite specific flavors, it might be worth it to update to remove the specific flavors and add an umbrella statement such as, "All flavors officiall recognized by the Ubuntu Community" (maybe add "Council" on the end of that)
<tsimonq2> mhall119: what about Snappy?
<mhall119> file a bug against lp:ubuntu-website-content if you'd like
<mhall119> "snappy" isn't really the official name of anything
<mhall119> "snapd", "snapcraft", "snap-confine", etc are
<wxl> s/snappy/ubuntu core/
<tsimonq2> mhall119: is there any way that bug report can be brought to the attention of the legal team? (subscribing)
<tsimonq2> good point wxl
<mhall119> tsimonq2: the web team will most likely bring it up with them when they triage the bug
<tsimonq2> ok, thanks mhall119
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-20
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-21
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-14
<czajkowski> aloha
<Kilos> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> Kilos: howdy
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-15
<mhall119> popey: can you check the permissions on the most recent funding report documents? http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/reports/
<mhall119> I'm 99% sure I made them publicly visible when I posted them, but I'm getting permission denied now. Not sure if they were accidentally changed when I left Canonical, or if I messed up the permissions to begin with and nobody noticed
<popey> mhall119: ok, lemme see
<popey> mhall119: yeah, they're canonical only
<popey> mhall119: i can't change it because they're owned by "you"
<popey> I'll look at what we can do, probably copy them to new docs or make them pdfs and put them somewhere would probably be easier
<popey> not sure I'll get to it this week, but will add a todo for it
<mhall119> owned my by @canonical account? or my @gmail one?
<popey> mhall119: actually not sure who it's owned by. it has an odd name
<mhall119> probably whover was given all my old work documents when my account was deleted
<mhall119> maybe evan?
<mhall119> I'm sure elmo knows
<czajkowski> well elmo is all knowing and all seeing
<popey> mhall119: I'll file an RT
<popey> mhall119: done, and cc'ed your gmail address
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-16
<popey> mhall119: donations reports all fixed
<mhall119> thanks popey
<popey> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-18
<CoderEurope> Hiyas, popey - enjoyed the podcast chers | My question is what #channel is UbuConLA happening in ? or if anyone can help, ty
<CoderEurope> jose, question above ^ the steam is okay by the way :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al2IDlRpdYA
<CoderEurope> **stream
<CoderEurope> !ops
<popey> CoderEurope: i don't actually know, sorry.
<CoderEurope> popey, Okay thank-you. I have pinged jose and elopio but everyone's on the ginger beer down there at moment :D
